# Nisekoi



## illmatic (Nov 28, 2014)

Nisekoi
by Naoshi Komi



*Synopsis from VIZ Media:*


> As a child, Raku Ichijo made a secret promise with his childhood sweetheart, keeping a pendant as a memento while his love took the key. He dreams of one day meeting his past love, but years later, reality smashes his hopes when Chitoge Kirisaki accidentally knees him in the face...
> 
> Though Raku's a normal high schooler, his family heads the notorious yakuza gang the Shuei-Gumi faction! And he's dragged into family affairs when he's forced into a relationship with Chitoge, the daughter of a rival gang's boss!
> 
> ...



*Genres:* Comedy, Romance, School, Shounen, Harem
*Chapters:* 202 (as of January 2016)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Release:* Weekly (in Weekly Shounen Jump)
*Other material:* 
-Anime (20 + 12 episodes)
-Spin-Off "Magical Patissier Kosaki-chan"
-Game "Nisekoi Yomeiri"
-Crossover chapter with Ore Monogatari

Old Threads: 

*Sample pages:*


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

I know the Manga has been ongoing for 3 years!
I said Chitoge and Raku were supposed to act the couple for 3 years, of which only 1 has passed in the story in response to Dream going on if it ends soon.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2014)

In other news, we reached a thread split. Milestone for us connoisseurs of harem romcoms


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

That special?


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2014)

Tsugumi is still the best girl I see.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Any developments yet for the indecisive MC?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, he realized that Tsugumi is best Waifu.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 29, 2014)

He did?


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 29, 2014)

If Raku doesn't end up with Yui, I want him together with Tsugumi As long as it's not Onodera I'll be happy


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 29, 2014)

It's nice that we got some more insight about  how deep the bond between Tsugumi and Chitoge is, and why Tsugumi is so devoted to her. Chitoge is such an incredibly nice girl.


----------



## imogen lace (Nov 30, 2014)

It is interesting that there were 3 chapters with Yui and hardly any discussion on here for weeks and now Tsugumi comes into the lime light again and there is an influx...I gather Tsugumi is more popular then? 

I liked this chapter. I love learning a little more about each of the girls. However, what has caught my attention the past few chapters is that little by little Raku is actually coming to understand the girls better and is starting to ask the right questions, like how they feel or act around him and what that may mean! It has only taken a year of his life to figure out they are different around him but hey ho he is learning. 

I like seeing more about Tsugumi and Chitoge's childhood. Chitoge doesn't remember a lot from her childhood like the others all do and I can't help wonder why...like if something traumatic happened and she blocked it out or something. Raku and Tsugumi cooking and protecting Chitoge is a nice idea, they make a good team and spoil her lots. Chitoge will remain my number 1 though.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, to be honest..... I mean, personally for me, I kinda find Yui to be a bit mary sue-ish. She doesn't seem to really have any flaws that stand out personality wise (sure, she overworks herself, but that's been taken care of since apparently being around Raku gives her strength).

I dunno.. Maybe it's because she was introduced so late into the series COMPARED to the other girls that it's just hard for me to accept her being the MC's main love interest and choice. Plus, Raku seems pretty persistent one wanting to keep it like sibling love, and not romantic love.

I'm personally hoping for either Chitoge or Tsugumi, although I wouldn't say no to Haru.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2014)

Marika gets my vote, modesty is for bitches.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

All I can link to.
Onodera Spin-Off:
what can i eat to lose weight


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> All I can link to.
> Onodera Spin-Off:
> what can i eat to lose weight



As usual, the magical girl spinoff is more lewd than the original


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 1, 2014)

imogen lace said:


> It is interesting that there were 3 chapters with Yui and hardly any discussion on here for weeks and now Tsugumi comes into the lime light again and there is an influx...I gather Tsugumi is more popular then?



Yui is fine when she does something amusing. Not when we spend whole chapters reading about how perfect she is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> All I can link to.
> Onodera Spin-Off:
> what can i eat to lose weight



yeah...so not gonna read this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 3, 2014)

The VN for this is out on Vita.Someone summarized the Tsugumi Route.Yes, you can choose LITERALLY your Waifu, goes all the way to marriage.
Tsugumi route got summarized cause of how Chitoge gets NTR'd hard.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Chitoge tells Raku to hang out with Tsugumi and get to know her better (essentially that one episode in the anime where he takes her out to town)This is where it branches off with Raku falling for Tsugumi after all the time he spends with her.

After that, he gets invited over to her house and essentially gets to know her better and kind of hints he likes her. After more schenanigans, Raku essentially asks Tsugumi to go with him to show her around the town, and though he straight up hugs her and drops hints he likes her and stuff during the thing.

However, Gorilla comes along and kind of cockblocks them, praising Raku for being a good pal to Tsugumi. Time passes and after the date and useless bullshit involving minor quests common to all characters, Tsugumi finally confesses to Raku.

She invites him to her house and you have the option to ask for food, bath, or her. She obviously panics the shit out and whatever but after a while she kisses him.


After a while, Chitoge kind of gets wind that Tsugumi likes Raku after having a girl to girl talk with her. Tsugumi never explicitly says it, but Chitoge knows and kind of acts on it and confesses as well.

Raku turns her down and chooses Tsugumi hence the image Chitoge runs away in tears and is essentially unseen.

Tsugumi blames Raku for breaking Chitoge's heart, but realizes that she is also at fault for it. She runs away to the ceiling is kind of depressed. She asks the lie detector if this was right and if she truly loved Raku. Machine breaks and Tsugumi realizes that she loved him all along, but she still values her friendship with Chitoge. Raku comforts her and tells her that he has no regrets choosing her, though he also feels bad for Chitoge for leading her on.


 So Tsugumi feels real bad and she makes a wish for Chitoge to be by Raku's side and wakes up having switched bodies with Chitoge. Long story short, Chitoge gets to see how much Raku actually loved Tsugumi and how she couldn't do anything about it. Without knowing it was Chitoge, Raku essentially tells Tsugumi/Chitoge that he felt real bad for Chitoge and wants her to be happy but he also loves Tsugumi as well. Chitoge accepts it for what it is and begins to realize how much Tsugumi gave up for her all along. After going back to sleep, they wake up in their own bodies. How this happened is that there is some game only fox god character but that's not important.


Claude is about to borderline kill Raku when Tsugumi steps in and stands up to him. She threatens to beat Claude even if he raised and trained her. Claude is about to attack her when Raku interjects and says both of them can take him on.

After the fight, Claude really has no choice but to accept Raku for being a hardcore mofo. Grudgingly accepts that he lost and can't do shit about the relationship. In any case, Tsugumi and Raku go on a date later.

Tsugumi tells Raku to promise her that he will never leave her and that she will always be his protector. Raku likewise says that he will protect her as much as she protects him. There is something in the middle about being two parts of a whole that I didn't clearly translate, but it's clear that they at the very least have some self-respect as to each other's ability. She decides to leave the life of a hitman(woman?) and to follow the life of a normal high school student.

Epilogue goes on showing how they got married, with Tsugumi having become less tsundere turning more mature.


----------



## Rax (Dec 3, 2014)

Less Tsundere Tsugumi?


...

[YOUTUBE]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 3, 2014)

Asking Tsugumi to take a bath (with Raku).


Honey Moon.


> Tsugumi: "H-here's a crepe"
> 
> Raku: "Like when we first met?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Rax (Dec 3, 2014)

Raku, this is what you need to do in the anime


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 3, 2014)

Why is this Raku so based?

Her reaction when Raku said it doesn't matter how she prefers to dress up, boyish or girlish when she asked him if she really does look like a boy cause she is cute either way on their first date.


Her reaction when in front of the entire Harem he calls out how he likes her in the track suit.They were dating already here, and he wanted to show how serious he means it without revealing to the others they're going out.


Last one (there is more, but I don't wanna spam this any further)



> Tsugumi: "I-I never had the chance to say it, but if I don't say it now, I'll never get the chance to say it."
> 
> Raku, Claude, Chitoge: "Tsugumi...?"
> 
> ...



EDIT:
No summary out but still...




Marika's route seems to explore her health issue and is force iniated by Shuu trolling how a man has to stay true to his proposal.
Nothing on Ruri yet.

If someone wants me to look out for summaries of other routes just say so, cause this is never gonna be released outside Japan nor get translation cause of DLC content.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2014)

please someone tell me that thing has a Haru route


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 3, 2014)

Chitoge,Onodera,Tsugumi,Marika,Ruri.

Other girls might come seeing Tsugumi and Ruri are DLC content.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2014)

So the VN is better written than the manga


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2014)

The VN will actually give you closure 

Translation never though


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> So the VN is better written than the manga



According to the Japanese, it's infinitely better.
Like, Marika is thoroughly explored as her not really ONLY wanting to be Raku's Wife out of obsessive love, but more because he was the first friend she ever had and is unable to let go cause she is rather naive.

Additional Info:
She is strong as fuck, beating the shit out of a big guy who is bullying Raku trying to take his Money.
Marika's route starts off with her literally calling Chitoge Shit and having a Gorilla Brain for forgetting Raku.
Honda is threatening Raku severely, how if he should ever bring harm to Marika or treating her bad, she will do things to him so bad, he can't even begin to imagine.It's not an empty threat either.Oh and of course followed by "Have a nice day".
Raku and Marika kissing seems to be initiated by Shuu who is locking them, well, into a locker, and like I said, he also initiates the route.Marika seems to think they are actually legally married by just kissing.


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 4, 2014)

VNs look gorgeous


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 4, 2014)

Did they just decided that the manga is never going to get anywhere during our lifetime so they made an VN?


----------



## Chad (Dec 4, 2014)

So in the VN, Claude finds out that Tsugumi is a chick?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 6, 2014)

Was hoping for a new girl introduction or something like that, so that when they arrived on taxi all the girls would see Raku with another beauty and become insta jealous, only to find she would actually be part of his Group, and become even more jealous. Instead we get same old Onodera...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2014)

I knew there was no way they would let Raku get trolled with that lottery selection.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 13, 2014)

I can see the manga going down the Kosaki route.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 13, 2014)

Yay finally some Chitoge time


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I can see the manga going down the Kosaki route.


hopefully not, other way Chitoge has no reason to have ever existed and if they wanted a rival Marika would be more than enough.



Zabuza said:


> Yay finally some Chitoge time



I was waiting for this, she has been on the sidelines for a good while now.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 13, 2014)

This chapter: Blushing, stuttering, avoiding eye contact!

Even the manga seemed to be embarrassed about how far they were pushing the bad luck gag.

The ending looks interesting, what's with Chitoge showing up at Raku room in the middle of the night. By god, is she actually trying to take initiative? I don't know if this manga can this much proactivity.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2014)

Fortune favors the bold.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Fortune favors the bold.



Unless your name is Kosaki or Marika


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Unless your name is Kosaki or Marika



Kosaki described as a bold person.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 13, 2014)

When Raku ends up with someone else, Onodera won't have no one to blame but herself.  


BTW, the end of this chapter like it was a beginning of a doujin.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Kosaki described as a bold person.



Did you forget that she straight up asked him for a kiss and occasionally speaks her mind, just like this chapter? She'd turn into a delinquent to be with him


----------



## Rax (Dec 13, 2014)

Another going of her trying to push forward to Raku then immediately backing down.

Such surprises from her ck


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 14, 2014)

I was disappointed to see Kosaki and Raku together in yet another chapter. It was so awkward. The two of them are so similar and ditsy that I don't see them ever getting together for the pure fact they can't act normal with each other. She tries her best to speak her mind but then tries to hide it n embarrassment. Relationships that will work are those where the person can be relaxed and be themselves around the person they like. I am yet to see this with these two. The stream of bad luck was only brought on by themselves. If they had stayed on the train there wouldn't be a problem. The fact Raku saw it as bad luck rather then good luck and a chance to spend more time together shows how naive he really is. The bit that interested me though was the way Chitoge looked at him and then appeared by his bedroom window. It was as if she knew something was up and he would feel left out and she went to cheer him up like he has for her in the past. I am super excited to see what happens in the next chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 14, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Did you forget that she straight up asked him for a kiss and occasionally speaks her mind, just like this chapter? She'd turn into a delinquent to be with him



She is weak and without the resolve to do all that is necessary.


----------



## Azula (Dec 14, 2014)

a 100 chapters have passed since the romeo and juliet play ended, bring back the epicness


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 15, 2014)

i wouldnt say her character is horrible. quite the opposite. she is a nice and good girl. but i can't stand characters like that. they drive me up the wall. i want them to grow some balls. the sickly sweet is infuriorating.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2014)

I believe the pc name for them is glitter covered turd.


----------



## Azula (Dec 15, 2014)

I would prefer if all of Kosaki's remaining time in the manga gets transferred to her sister


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2014)

^same here.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 17, 2014)

^We're three.


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 18, 2014)

I am looking forward to chitoge action this next chapter...never know though, with a holiday together and it being near xmas will we be getting back on track with the actual story line and key thing? I hope so.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2014)

I really love the meaning behind this chapter.


----------



## Chad (Dec 20, 2014)

ahhhhhhh so cute! 

Best chapter in a while imo  

Tsugumi next chap


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2014)

Just make it canon already.
Look at that shit.
Chitoge who is batshit afraid of Lightning is able to sleep, which she usually can't do.
She feels secure and at peace despite her fear cause she is with Raku.


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chitoge in the magical girl omake


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy cow, this was adorable! Chitoge is so cute it's insane.

Just look at this, she fell sound asleep next to him during a thunderstorm, d'awww.

And when Raku was wondering when it became natural to have her next to him? That was great.

I got a good laugh at this chapter too, those two are always hilarious together.

This manga is at it's best when it's about Raku and Chitoge, but alas now we go back to slogging through lesser girls chapters that are not nearly as fun. Maybe at least the arc's finale will be good.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 20, 2014)

Chitoge chapters always deliever


----------



## Azula (Dec 20, 2014)

dat chapter


----------



## Lucy Harada (Dec 20, 2014)

I really liked the recent chapter! Finally, it was Chitoge's turn again. And this time it didn't felt comedic like other chapters. I waited so long for one chapter with her again.
Chitoge was such a cutie with her teary eyes. The overall atmosphere between Raku and Chitoge was as Raku described it: Natural. Neither Chitoge nor Raku really felt awkward in this situation except in the bed scene (which was also cute!).  
So, next is Tsugumi, huh? I like her but I think, that will be another filler chapter or "supporting Chitoge" chapter. Let's see... I hope, the author tends to pursue the route Chitoge x Raku route for a while. The recent chapter had a little progress in  contrast to the last few ones, IMO.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2014)

Dat freaking RakuxChitoge moment. When Komi wants to do it, knows how to do it.

Seems like next chap will be another Tsugumi chapter, good route so far.


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 20, 2014)

wow that chapter was better than i expected. i almost screamed out in delight but managed to contain myself. that is how you get romantic build up between characters. I love that their feelings are a gradual build up (well lonv winded on his part but hey ho). i like that they are comfortable with each other and know each other so well. It shows how suited they are. i am interested to see how this develops.


----------



## SandLeaf (Dec 20, 2014)

There seems to be a pattern in this arc where when raku meets every girl at the end of the chapter the very next chapter he spends time with them. At the end of the first chapter of the arc he met onodera and they bonded throughout the the chapter after that and at the end of that chapter it was chitoge and the same thing happened this week with them getting a lot of moments and it seems tsugumi is next. If it happens again next chapter with marika or yui at the end then it looks like i maybe right.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 21, 2014)

Abso0lutely no progression Shitekoi never cease to amaze.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 21, 2014)

Was bored last night...so I started this series (and got about 40 chapters in or so). Pretty fun I guess. After reading the One Shot, expected it to be romance mixed with battle manga...but I see that idea was scrapped  No biggy, harems are always a good choice as well...

So yeah...Ichijou promised 3 girls that he would marry them and gave each of them a key to his locket. Yep, he was officially the biggest 5 y/o pimp of all time  Initially I assumed Onodera was lying or something and that he truly made that promise with Kirisaki...but now with introduction of Tachibana, this is just a massive shitshow. Assuming his locket is going to get lost/stolen during the time at his friend's keysmith in order to prolong the mystery, but whatever...I'm having fun.

Also, while his interactions with those 3 is fairly entertaining...Tsugumi is clearly best girl  Even though I'm damn near positive this pairing literally will never happen...I think it would be the most entertaining (by the way, has there ever been precedence for this? IE, major harem cast...but main character picks a seemingly side character?). Speaking of side characters...Miyamoto is tied for 2nd best imo (with Kirisaki) at the moment. She just does whatever she wants as long as it amounts to Onodera confessing  And fuckin Shuu...his reaction faces for the dumbass stuff that he does  Such good times...


Well, got stuffs to do...but definitely plan on reading a ton more today. Not the best series ever, but at least it fills time lol...


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 21, 2014)

> [Astraphobia, also known as astrapophobia, brontophobia, keraunophobia, or tonitrophobia, is an abnormal fear of thunder and lightning, a type of specific phobia. It is a treatable phobia that both humans and animals can develop.
> 
> there are some reactions that are unique to astraphobia. For instance, reassurance from other people is usually sought, and symptoms worsen when alone. Many people who have astraphobia will look for extra shelter from the storm. They might hide underneath a bed, under the covers, in a closet, in a basement, or any other space where they feel safer.



      .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 21, 2014)

Just got to about chapter 70 or so...this is a pretty fun series. Still don't really understand how Raku could be that insanely dense...but "harem"...so whatever. 

Was good seeing Chitoge and her mother get things sorted out (holy fuckin MILF btw...). Even though Raku still likes Kosaki a lot...I feel like he is now understanding that he also really likes Chitoge as well. Still pretty indifferent towards Marika (though her lines during the play were pretty hilarious lol). Also, White Fang vs Black Tiger...and that "kiss" Seishiro had with Raku  Fuck yeah best girl!

My god, Shuu is such a total fuckin bro  Each chapter with him just gets better than better. ShuuRuri is such a good setup as well...

Also, pretty curious as to what the tipping point will be before someone decides to break open the locket. I'm assuming it won't be a joint decision...and possibly Raku himself breaks it open out of some frustration from some event (or perhaps...even though there are still another 70 fuckin chapters...they still haven't opened it?).

Welp, back to reading...


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 22, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Just got to about chapter 70 or so...this is a pretty fun series. Still don't really understand how Raku could be that insanely dense...but "harem"...so whatever.
> 
> Was good seeing Chitoge and her mother get things sorted out (holy fuckin MILF btw...). Even though Raku still likes Kosaki a lot...I feel like he is now understanding that he also really likes Chitoge as well. Still pretty indifferent towards Marika (though her lines during the play were pretty hilarious lol). Also, White Fang vs Black Tiger...and that "kiss" Seishiro had with Raku  Fuck yeah best girl!
> 
> ...



I loved the arc with Chitoge's mum. She is very attractive too and badass. Raku likes Kosaki but can barely speak two words to her and whenever they are alone it is a recipe for disaster. Why can't he realise that he has better chemistry and synchronicity with the other girls? 

Shuu and Ruri are the only thing that is likely to be definite but I want to see more of them. I feel deprived. Shuu is so funny yet he is barely in it. Hopefully there will be something soon. 

As for the locket...at this rate it seems everyone has forgotten about it. I think it will end up coming to the point where he realises who he loves and becomes scared that the locket will reveal someone different. In the end it shouldn't matter who the locket is from as he should follow his heart, but it will be a bonus for it to be 'the one'...although part of me wants it to turn out to be Shuu!


----------



## Azula (Dec 22, 2014)

imogen lace said:


> As for the locket...at this rate it seems everyone has forgotten about it. I think it will end up coming to the point where he realises who he loves and becomes scared that the locket will reveal someone different. In the end it shouldn't matter who the locket is from as he should follow his heart, but it will be a bonus for it to be 'the one'...although part of me wants it to turn out to be Shuu!



I hope the final showdown would be between Onodera and Chitoge, the locket revealing Onodera as the promised girl, as she is everything he wanted in a girl in the beginning of the series and even in the oneshot.
The story would probably stretch out to the end of three years, the time they are required to be false lovers ( I think we are nearing the end of the second year? ).

But he will stop Chitoge when she turns to leave, Komi would probably pull things like- journey is more important than the destination, all the memories they made etc, sorry Onodera


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Anime this spring


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 22, 2014)

imogen lace said:


> I loved the arc with Chitoge's mum. She is very attractive too and badass. Raku likes Kosaki but can barely speak two words to her and whenever they are alone it is a recipe for disaster. Why can't he realise that he has better chemistry and synchronicity with the other girls?
> 
> Shuu and Ruri are the only thing that is likely to be definite but I want to see more of them. I feel deprived. Shuu is so funny yet he is barely in it. Hopefully there will be something soon.
> 
> As for the locket...at this rate it seems everyone has forgotten about it. I think it will end up coming to the point where he realises who he loves and becomes scared that the locket will reveal someone different. In the end it shouldn't matter who the locket is from as he should follow his heart, but it will be a bonus for it to be 'the one'...although part of me wants it to turn out to be Shuu!



Agreed on so many points (though if you are caught up to the manga...and if they still haven't addressed the locket...that is quite disappointing X_X)



-Azula- said:


> I hope the final showdown would be between Onodera and Chitoge, the locket revealing Onodera as the promised girl, as she is everything he wanted in a girl in the beginning of the series and even in the oneshot.
> The story would probably stretch out to the end of three years, the time they are required to be false lovers ( I think we are nearing the end of the second year? ).
> 
> But he will stop Chitoge when she turns to leave, Komi would probably pull things like- journey is more important than the destination, all the memories they made etc, sorry Onodera



Yeah, like..I don't hate Onodera like I do most "old childhood friend turned into main love attraction" characters, but Chitoge is definitely who he should end up with imo (well...after Tsugumi, but I doubt that'll happen )




OK well, got up to ~95 last night. Oh boy...a 4th mysterious girl who according to the story book is ACTUALLY the girl he has been dreaming about...while the others are just keyholders allowing him to access the door to meet her!  We'll see how this pans out...

I've grown to like Marika more. She truly just loves the hell outta Raku for whatever reason...and boy is she motivated to hook up with him 

SHUU...bro, falling in love with the teacher? He had to know that was going to be bad news. Was really hoping his crush was actually Ruri...but with how things are going, I still feel that ShuuRuri will happen eventually 

Oh God...Paula, FUCK YEAH! So glad she returned...and so glad she is trying to hook Tsugumi up with Raku (and to force her to admit her feelings for him)  As soon as I saw her return, I knew good times were bound to happen.

As for the other new character...Onodera's sister  Man...their mother is easily the most likable of that family for sure lol. Well, I don't _hate_ either of them, but holy shit...they can certainly be annoying (Kosaki refusing to confess...Haru being...a cockblocker, etc).

I was about to go to sleep last night, and then it happened...fuckin Amnesia man. I was raging so hard because I assumed that shit would last an extended period of time...thank God it didn't. It was quite fun seeing the "real" Raku around then though...one who is willing to speak his mind, because he didn't understand the repercussions  Kinda figured he would regain his memories via "Gorilla" or some form of that, but whatever...at least that shit didn't drag on forever.


OK well, time to keep powering through this. Hopefully I get more Paula plotting in order to make RakuTsugumi happen lol...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2014)

I have to say Chitoge was awfully cute in this chapter and trying to make up reasons just to hang around Raku was amusing. Since it looks like every girl is going to get a turn during this school trip arc I can't wait for the Tsugumi chapter next week and later the Yui one.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, just finished the 2nd Cultural Festival arc (Chapter ~135).

Wow so, a lot has happened. Yui introduced as the 4th key girl and reveals that she deeply loves Raku. Tough competition for the others now...considering she is damn near perfect in everything she does lol. Bold as hell too...sneaking into Raku's futon every night. She knows what she wants lol. She definitely seems like a fun character...easily rising in the ranks imo.

We got to get more info on Ruri's background a bit as well (during her meeting with her great grandfather). I really liked that Shuu was actually able to legitimately help her with his creep shots  And after the funeral, he gave Ruri that nice gift of a picture of her and her great grandfather smiling. ShuuRuri GET HYPE!

Not much progress in terms of Chitoge...but goddamn, that Haru progress. Fireworks festival, the aquarium...and the beauty contest (after her adorable friend Fuu forced her to join it lol). I really didn't like her at the start, but man...the progress in this short amount of time really turned things around. While she wants Kosaki to be happy, she can't help the way she feels about Raku...and she actually had the guts to semi-confess to him (which not many of the other girls are capable of) via asking him to the dance as the prize. Pretty sure order now goes: Tsugumi, Haru, and Ruri now (with Chitoge tied with Yui, and Kosaki/Marika/Paula rounding out the bottom). Also, Shuu's commentary during that event was fuckin amazing...

There was some decent stuff that happened with Marika though. The parrot "Raku-sama"...holy fuck, lol. But man, that fake date they had...and the obvious reveal that she is most likely terminal, both added a lot to her imo. Kosaki is doing what she does best: nothing. But whatever...things will speed up eventually right? 

Oh boy...did we get some fun times though in terms of Tsugumi. The love pills, the cruise ship mission...such good times. These images basically speak for themselves:

And of course...

Dat HUG...and Dat ASS 

If I was Raku...this would definitely be the reaction I would have...



Christ his harem is getting absurdly large (and I'm pretty sure Paula is coming along quite nicely). However, I have some thoughts about the pendant and the keys. I'm kinda thinking that the reason it didn't open with Chitoge's key wasn't because she wasn't the fated one...but instead because I think there is actually some sort of joint use of keys that will be necessary in order to open it. Like, the promise ends up being something along the lines of: Raku picks the girl he truly loves...but only if gets agreed upon by everyone as a whole first, or some shit? I'm pretty sure they will all play a role in opening it somehow.



Only ~20 chapters to go until I gotta deal with the weekly releases like you people....fuck.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad he's gay.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2014)

Morglay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he's gay.



Nah, he is just overwhelmed by the amount of pussy he is hypothetically drowning in 





Andddddddddd...caught up!


I liked seeing Ruri's part in "helping" that girl confess to Shuu. That truly is the most obvious pairing in this entire damn series though...like, that shit is just plain inevitable lol.

So wow, Yui can't sing apparently...she actually does have a fault. I guess you could also say being a workaholic is also a fault...but she just does it because she just wants to do whatever she can to help the people around her. Ie forcefully trying to hook them up  Out of all the pairings, those two would probably work best together in the end (though Tsugumi is still best girl).

Actually saw some form of progression with Raku and Kosaki during the part time work at the hotsprings (and to a lesser extent their trip to Kyoto). Though I personally don't care for this pairing, it is hard to deny that they do look pretty cute together.

Tsugumi's background with Chitoge was pretty nice. She really is incredibly dedicated to Ojou  I wonder what her reaction will be once she finds out about Raku and Chitoge's fake relationship? Like, she is obviously more dedicated to Chitoge than she is to Beehive, but will she feel betrayed, or will she feel happy knowing that Raku is up for grabs? 

Kind of an unfortunate time for me to catch up to this series...right at the beginning of this trip  Oh well, got to see a little bit of Chitoge this chapter which was nice, but it is lookin like best girl is gonna steal the show next week


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 28, 2014)

/\ good to see you have finally caught up. It is quite addictive huh? I only picked this up a couple of months back and read it from start to end in less than a week! There are some chapters though I wish would just be omitted but you can't win them all. 

I like all of the girls, they each bring their own element. I think Tsugumi will be a little hurt that Chitoge never confided in her about the fake relationship when she finds out everyone else seems to know about it, but I think as relieved and hopeful as she may become, she will probably be the first to realise Chitoge's true feelings. She is the closest to her after all and I think she would be willing to step back and risk everything to see her ojou happy. She is just that kind of noble woman. 

I think Chitoge would also back off when she finds out Onodera likes Raku too. They are friends after all and she won't want to come between them, especially as she knows Raku likes Kosaki. 

I agree Shuu and Ruri are just adorable together. They have to happen no matter what. I always root for the sub characters more than the main ones. Funny that. 

As for your previous comment on Oonodera's sister...I agree but i found her little sister was more honest with her feelings, was realisitic and put someone elses feelings before her own. She has been the most mature and responsible one so far in many ways. She isn't trying to force herself on Raku, just takes an opportunity when it arises. I am still miffed though that not all the girls were in the beauty pagent. It sucked because they even eliminated Marika.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn...that chapter ended way too quickly lol. Got to see some fun interaction with Raku and Tsugumi...but man, right when Tsugumi was about to say something serious to Raku, that fuckin director appeared and cockblocked super bad  Oh well...in due time.


Also, I've been thinking about this for a few days now. Originally, when those random items kept appearing near Tsugumi that always caused her trouble (the handcuffs, the lie detector, the love pills, etc), I assumed those were just kind of filler chapters. However, the more I think about it, the more I realize Claude wanted them to get taken/used by Tsugumi specifically. The reasoning behind that is because of a theory I have: Claude found out Tsugumi was in fact a girl during the Raku/Tsugumi fight when they both fell into the pool (ok, bear with me here a bit). I believe Claude has been purposely trying to get Tsugumi to have more fun with her feminine side in order to make up for the mistakes he made with her in the past (thinking she was a guy). This also works in the sense that he doesn't like Raku, and doesn't believe he is worthy of Chitoge. I don't believe Claude is stupid...so it makes some sense to me that he could easily be plotting all of these events. Or, I could just be rambling like I usually do...lol.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a bit disappointed in that Tsugumi chapter in terms of quality but her character was still enjoyable as usual. Damn, guess Marika is next. The wait for Yui's turn continues.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 28, 2014)

I like how the narration isn't even pretending that Marika isn't anything but a roadblock. 

Otherwise, an unremarkable chapter.


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2014)

Marika is gonna die at some point


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2014)

Rax said:


> Marika is gonna die at some point



At some point? Hell...I'm curious if she'll even make it to the 3rd year...



After this trip, it'll most likely be Christmas time in the series...meaning the return of Hana. Chitoge is going to get some serious progression going on and will most likely confess to Raku shortly thereafter. That will probably be the catalyst for the plot to actually start moving along...because after that confession happens, I'm pretty sure shit will start snowballing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2015)

Just caught up.

As with most series of this genre, I find the lack of progress a little frustrating at times, but so far _Nisekoi_ has been a fun and enjoyable series. I like Yui and Chitoge the most at the moment, have mixed opinions on Marika and find Kosaki a little dull.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2015)

Goose Dastardly said:


> As with most series of this genre, I find the lack of progress a little frustrating at times


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 3, 2015)

That was so poorly written it makes my penis hurt...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds legit, that guy must be Komi.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2015)

Mr. Anonymous loves his rape.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2015)

the fuck is the chapter


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2015)

Tsugumi already had her turn. The wheel has to work its way around to her again. We have to put up with Marika then we can finally get based Yui's chapter.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jan 16, 2015)

Is marika dying? The latest chapter just dropped another hint. It seems she knows shes dying but still trys her hardest to be with raku. Remember the chapter where we found out she was a waitress? She said she wants to use the money for her and raku in the future but if it turns out she knows shes dying but still has those dreams then that's quite tragic. If its almost Christmas for them than that that means chitoge's mom will be coming soon and they will soon be third years. 

Also where is everybodys parents? We have seen raku's dad but where is his mother? We have seen both chitoge's parents, shu's mother was mentioned once I think, where is onodera's dad and marika's mom?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 16, 2015)

First off...Best Girl Tsugumi in the opening color page 

Yeah, it has been heavily hinted at that she has sort of terminal illness since her very introduction to Raku. I'm fairly certain Marika realizes at this point that they will never have an actual love relationship...because she herself knows she will be dying soon. However, she still probably wants to have as much fun with her remaining time as possible (with that ominous text message at the end of the chapter, I am sure crazy shit is about to go down lol).

As for the actual chapter...was fun seeing Marika taunt Chitoge throughout the day lol. They do make kinda a cute couple...but you know, the whole dying thing kinda messes that up. It was also nice hearing Raku's truthful interpretation of his relationship with Chitoge (and that she herself heard it as well was also pretty fun).

Yeah, after this school trip arc is over, it will most likely be Christmas time in the Nisekoi-verse. Can't wait for Hana to return..such good times  Also, I am kinda thinking at this rate Marika won't even make it to 3rd year, and if that is the case...I feel like the other girls will realize how important time really is. I feel once this happens...Chitoge x Raku will get a LOT of progress going. Maybe that will be the catalyst for Onodera to get her shit together as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2015)

Marika

lol Fangirl Mode Chitoge


----------



## stream (Jan 17, 2015)

Guys… You think somebody's going to die in a romantic comedy?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 17, 2015)

stream said:


> Guys… You think somebody's going to die in a romantic comedy?



Yes...yes I do (or at the very least will be confined to a hospital room for the remainder of the series at some point).


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2015)

It?s still sad that she is sick though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well the grandpa already died. I don't see why Marika shouldn't die if the author wants to.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2015)

That said, I don't want her to die


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 17, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Well the grandpa already died. I don't see why Marika shouldn't die if the author wants to.



Well to be fair...Marika is one of the main characters and Ruri's grandpa was just some randomly introduced side character. Hard to equate the two. With that said though, it is not outside of the realm of possibility that the author could in fact kill her off (since it is apparent she is terminal). I kinda doubt that will happen...but it would at least make sense.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 17, 2015)

It's always fun to watch Marika stupid schemes backfire on her. She's like a fly trying to break though glass -it obviously won't work but they don't have the capacity to realize it.

Raku admiting that he enjoys spending time with Chitoge was nice. It seems it keeps getting harder for him to stay in denial.

Oh and Chitoge was so cute when she was rejoicing.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2015)

Tsugumi. 

I enjoyed Marika being in full troll mode and screwing with Chitoge but other than that, her chapter was a bit less enjoyable than the other girls. Her interactions and bonds with Raku just aren't as interesting to me as the ones he has for the other girls with Keys+Tsugumi. Its obvious that she is going to make it so both of their groups collide and/or isolate Raku from his group tomorrow. I'm curious about the scheme she has up her sleeve.

As for Komi killing Marika, I think that has a snow ball's chance in hell. That would make one less girl he gets to write nonsensical chapters about and she has a fanbase that I don't see Komi wanting to set off. That and it would push the plot into overdrive and we can't have that.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2015)

Being Marika has always been and will always be suffering 

I mean, none of the girls really have high odds of winning the Rakubowl because it'll most likely be open-ended with no clear conclusion (and otherwise, Chitoge would win with a 90% chance), but Marika's odds are especially low. Dying would just add suffericing onto that cake.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jan 17, 2015)

About the VN...

Here is a subbed version walkthrough of the game: was already stronger than all of his Stern Ritter


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2015)

SandLeaf said:


> About the VN...
> 
> Here is a subbed version walkthrough of the game: was already stronger than all of his Stern Ritter



That phone menu straight outta Metal Gear 

And why the hell is there a supernatural foxgirl


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 17, 2015)

Wait...there's a translated Nisekoi VN? O_o For the love of God...someone provide the link!


----------



## imogen lace (Jan 18, 2015)

it seems like a while since I posted on here. The last chapter was fun. I thought it would all be Marika but chitoge was in it to. I noticed that rakus description of her was different to Tue first time he talked to Marika about her. he has even surprised himself that he finds her fun. his realisation of feelings is slow but progress has been made. 

Marika's illness reminds me of DNAngel. I can't recall her name but a character tried to come between the main lovers in that series and in the end pulled back and helped them. She died if I recall correctly. I believe Marika has always known raku's feelings. She is the only one to bother asking him his opinion of people. She asked about chitoge purposely knowing she was listening. She did it knowing he would be nice about it and being kind to chitoge, despite their rivalry. 

I don't want her to die but her illness will hit home reality and bring a serious element to this. She will try to hide it from raku as much as she can. her way of life is to live it fully. I feel chitoge will be the one to notice something or help should she collapse. Then again it could turn out her illness is embarrassing or is being played on to get raku to notice her more...hopefully not.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wait...there's a translated Nisekoi VN? O_o For the love of God...someone provide the link!




He just did. It's a video overlay translating the text in the playthrough, and only for the first few hours (on that youtube account).

I'd be surprised if it ever gets fully translated.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 18, 2015)

Zaru said:


> He just did. It's a video overlay translating the text in the playthrough, and only for the first few hours (on that youtube account).
> 
> I'd be surprised if it ever gets fully translated.



Yeah, read the youtube comments and figured that out yesterday. Quite unfortunate


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 23, 2015)

i don't think it's "apparent' she is terminal at all.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2015)

This chapter was worth the wait. Chapter 155

Chitoge x Honda bondage play.


----------



## imogen lace (Jan 23, 2015)

Chapter 155 was great. I so want to know who will win between Tsugumi and Honda.  Chitoge can definitely keep pace with Marika...those girls are scary but I love it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2015)

Dat Hondage.

I'm surprised Tsugumi didn't try to hit Raku as well


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2015)

So... What is Marika dying of again? Thirst?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 23, 2015)

Man, that was a really fun chapter lol. Glad to see that Honda actually gets to do something relevant...she doesn't get enough panel time  Honda vs. Tsugumi...get hype!

Man, fuckin Shuu is the best. Whenever I see that face, I know shit is about to become hilarious  Such an amazing character...


Also, hope Tsugumi shoots a stray arrow during her "fight" against Honda and hers hits Raku instead of the two at the end....cuz that shit totally seems possible  lol...



Edit: 1000th Post...feels good man


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 23, 2015)

Those girls are bloodthirsty for Raku lol. Funny chapter


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 23, 2015)

Chitoge finally reached the boiling point.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 23, 2015)

Feel the pain of the readers Raku


----------



## kidgogeta (Jan 23, 2015)

Marika has zero chance of dying lol shes more popular than even Chitoge in the polls. I'm thinking the author values his life.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 23, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Marika has zero chance of dying lol shes more popular than even Chitoge in the polls. I'm thinking the author values his life.



She won't die...she'll just be bedridden and become irrelevant, or rather...more irrelevant.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2015)

I haven't laughed this hard at a Nisekoi chapter in a long time. 

I knew Marika would try to make it so she met up with Raku, I just didn't know she was going to bribe all of his group mates. Too bad she doesn't know Shuu is the biggest troll of them all and can easily outmaneuver her. 

Poor Tsugumi relegated to stalling Honda instead of joining in on the fun. When Raku went "Et tu Brute (Onodera)?!" I absolutely lost my shit. Great timing and execution for maximum laughs.

I doubt he gets hit next chapter but it is the first time in a while I'll be looking forward to one.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 30, 2015)

Chapter 156 Pot shot at plot.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2015)

Ruri 

And jesus christ, there really is  plot happening?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2015)

Holy shit, plot is back after a gazillion chapters.

Lol at all of them actually thinking that shit would work


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2015)

Raku is finally waking up from his comatose dream.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

The plot


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2015)

Fucking Shuu wins it again.  And of course Ruri can't let any of those arrows hit Shuu but if she actually thought about it that would have been best so Kosaki could have hit Raku. Your subconscious is trying to tell you something. 

Bah, I'm a bit agitated at Chitoge's confession getting interrupted but the plot advancement in the form of these two no longer having to fake being is a decent consolation prize.



Zaru said:


> Raku is finally waking up from his comatose dream.



Best theory ever.


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 30, 2015)

next confession Raku will fall asleep again. 

(of all the Nisekoi s***,that's one i won't be getting over anytime.  )


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 30, 2015)

That chapter was fuckin hilarious. Shuu is such a boss. Also, Ruri smashes him in the face with a stone...that is 10x stronger than any of the arrows  Good times...

Not surprised that all of the girls went over to Raku's corpse and shot him with their arrows...lol.

That ending though...thought Chitoge was about to confess, and now the fake relationship is getting called off!? THIS SOON!? /s But seriously, wonder just how much this will shake things up (maybe not Tsugumi will actually go for it...especially after her little talk with Honda ).


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh man, Chitoge just threw the arrow with enough force to knock the other's away. Don't underestimate a girl in love.

Plot finally rears it's ugly head. Things are about to get dramatic and shit.


----------



## imogen lace (Jan 31, 2015)

that chapter was great. shuu and ruri...man she is strong and keeps him in check.love it. Marika made me laugh out loud. talk about shooting a man when he is down. I am excited to see their last year. chitoge will back off. things will get awkward. other girls will try to get in but he will be preoccupied...then the locket will come back into play. I reckon this will also explore their future and what they would like to do after school...I see chitoge going back to the states to learn business of her mother...with any luck raku will follow or stop her. I can see him with his own restaurant and her as manager.


----------



## Azula (Feb 1, 2015)

Nisekoi X Plot only OTP


----------



## kidgogeta (Feb 1, 2015)

Dunno why the author keeps teasing Tsugumi and Onodera's Sister as possibilities. This isn't to love ru. 1 more girl without a key liking Raku is one more girl that's getting hurt at the end of this.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2015)

Some plot development after 75+ chapters.
But...



Lortastic said:


> Next Chapter: Nah just kidding. Continue being fake lovers.



^
see ya again in 100+ chapters plot development


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 1, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Dunno why the author keeps teasing Tsugumi and Onodera's Sister as possibilities. This isn't to love ru. 1 more girl without a key liking Raku is one more girl that's getting hurt at the end of this.



It's not like he is REQUIRED to fall in love with a girl that has a key...it is just very likely he will due to plot. With that said, yeah, those two probably don't stand a realistic hope even though they are easily 2 of the best girls.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2015)

What makes me mad cause Haru is miles ahead of her sister in many aspects.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 1, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> What makes me mad cause Haru is miles ahead of her sister in many aspects.



So very, very true. Why Kosaki is so high in popularity polls (or characters similar to her), I will never know. Fuckin Japan...


Edit: power reading through Medaka Box at the moment...and holy shit, Anshin'in brings up very good reasoning for just this situation:



So simple, but can't think of a better reason than that...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh Medak Box, a fun ride. A shit ton of text though


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 1, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh Medak Box, a fun ride. A shit ton of text though



Yeah, started it a few days ago...at about chapter 140 or so. Kumagawa is so fuckin amazing...Shuu levels of hilarity from that guy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2015)

Chapter 157!


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 6, 2015)

Is... is Raku actually starting to realize his feelings for Chitoge? And all it took was a looming threat of her leaving! Amazing!

I'm like 90% sure it'll end up with Chitoge moving in with Raku.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2015)

There is no fucking way Chitoge and Tsugumi are going to move away...I will flip my shit if that happens. Hoping Raku comes barging into Chitoge's place and tries to set things right (somehow).

Fake boyfriend/girlfriend might not have caused things to settle down...next leap might be marriage? lol...

Shitty situation all around though (except in Marika's eyes)...really am curious how this will get resolved.



The_Evil said:


> Is... is Raku actually starting to realize his feelings for Chitoge? And all it took was a looming threat of her leaving! Amazing!
> 
> *I'm like 90% sure it'll end up with Chitoge moving in with Raku.*



I'd be fine with that lol...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

Marika's face


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2015)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

I won't expect this to be more than a bump in the road that's resolved within a few chapters, but if it ends up stirring things up permanently in some way, color me surprised.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2015)

Chitoge's face at the beginning of this chapter.   Marika's reaction to her impending transfer was so classless but oh so hilarious as well. 

She was pretty oblivious to the level of protection that she was receiving up until now huh? I thought she would have some faint idea of it but I guess not. She isn't exactly Ruri I suppose.

I guess this farce needed to end just so Raku could realize he actually likes Chitoge. The status quo would have just kept him in his comfort zone and still believing his feelings for Onodera were anything more than superficial (I'm seriously pissed at him for bullshitting so much with this). If this gets the plot moving and these people start trying to figure out the key business before its too late I'm all for it. not that she will actually transfer in the end anyway.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 6, 2015)

More plot?? Unbelieveable


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, this was definitely pretty unexpected. Really happy that things will seemingly start progressing at an alarming rate (well, at least in terms of Nisekoi's normal pacing lol).


----------



## Breadman (Feb 6, 2015)

My bet on what is gonna happen is that Raku's gonna realize that he needs to get this sorted out and he doesn't want Chitoge to leave (developing maybe a crush on her and we get that trope where both sides like each other but they don't know it?) and he volunteers to have Chitoge live at his place, since his family is a powerful gang that is on par with Bee hive and can protect her.


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 6, 2015)

/\ I agree...I feel raku will make a scene and claim he will protect her. Her father might see this as an interesting event and leave her and tsugumi in his care. Then it could be the whole living together thing where she has to learn to be independent...that or raku will have a tough time managing the men around two young girls...mind you his 'sister' might try to butt in here...maybe she will offer to live with the girls separately? 

Either way I am excited this is developing nicely and the locket is finally back in play with raku realising he likes her more than a friend. Now is the time for his feelings to grow...I expect him to be less nervous around onodera now. 

I loved shuu's reaction though...he carefully observes raku from the background and knows his feelings better than he does. he might prove to be useful here.

I wonder if we can get a scene like the prologue of raku using his gang to break in and get her? That would be cool. I want to see more gang action.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2015)

imogen lace said:


> /\ I agree...I feel raku will make a scene and claim he will protect her. Her father might see this as an interesting event and leave her and tsugumi in his care. Then it could be the whole living together thing where she has to learn to be independent...that or raku will have a tough time managing the men around two young girls...mind you his 'sister' might try to butt in here...maybe she will offer to live with the girls separately?
> 
> Either way I am excited this is developing nicely and the locket is finally back in play with raku realising he likes her more than a friend. Now is the time for his feelings to grow...I expect him to be less nervous around onodera now.
> 
> ...



Wow yeah, I'm stupid...completely didn't even consider that if Chitoge stays with Raku...that means Tsugumi will as well  Good times...fully support that course of action. I highly doubt Yui will get upset about it to be honest (her handler probably will though lol).

Yeah, even though Shuu loves fuckin with Raku, he is a total bro when push comes to shove. He knows Raku is having a lot of internal conflict in regards to this situation (and he might actually show up to Raku's place and be the catalyst for him to try and resolve this whole thing).


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 6, 2015)

Things are progressing!

Is Nisekoi meeting its end soon? And by end, I mean another year or two.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

A pure harem romcom running for that long isn't exactly common.

As much as the lack of progress may blind us, this manga WILL have to end eventually


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 6, 2015)

Marika's face made this chapter


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> A pure harem romcom running for that long isn't exactly common.
> 
> As much as the lack of progress may blind us, this manga WILL have to end eventually



I'd just in a year or two's time. They are probably waiting for a new romcom to become a success first before replacing Nisekoi.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 6, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, this was definitely pretty unexpected. Really happy that things will seemingly start progressing at an alarming rate (well, at least in terms of Nisekoi's normal pacing lol).



I'm also worried a lot about this. Hopefully they are not rushing things to end the story.
I'm scared


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I'm also worried a lot about this. Hopefully they are not rushing things to end the story.
> I'm scared



I can't picture this ending anytime soon...I just don't see the need. Unless it is someone doing very poorly ratings wise or w/e, I'm pretty sure this is just something to actually kickstart drama and get the actual plot itself going (instead of being basically stagnant). This series easily has another 2+ years in it...for sure.


----------



## Azula (Feb 6, 2015)

lol wow the fodders that remain in the background, the forgettable gang members were actually doing such an important job, you the unsung heroes 

Props to those predicted her moving away, now let the predictions of her staying with Raku also come true. Chitoge, Tsugumi and Yui under the same roof? me like it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2015)

>Nisekoi
>Plot

WHAAAAT


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2015)

I feel it in my fingers. 
I feel it in my toes. 
Plot is all around me. 
Forward we must go.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> lol wow the fodders that remain in the background, the forgettable gang members were actually doing such an important job, you the unsung heroes
> 
> Props to those predicted her moving away, now let the predictions of her staying with Raku also come true. Chitoge, Tsugumi and Yui under the same roof? me like it



If that happens I wonder if the mangaka is also going to come up with some insane reason for Onodera and Marika to move to Ichijo's house.


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2015)

Just separate them, have the story follow them, and be about Chitoge and Tsugumi discovering love between two girls


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm surprised that the plot is actually moving.  I fear that Raku won't come to the conclusion that he loves Chitoge or forgets it somehow but I really do hope that their relationship moves forward significantly.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 7, 2015)

Hmmm... Another idea is that maybe Raku has a dream where he remembers a piece of his memory from 10 years ago with Chitoge in it, and he wants her to stay so that they can figure out who the person is with the locket. 

Although personally I like the idea of Raku developing a slight crush on Chitoge more, but that's just me.

But whatever it is, I'm fairly certain that Raku is gonna invite Chitoge to stay over at his place, and be protected by the gang there.

Just please, please man. Don't have Raku hook up with Yui. Don't have him get together with that mary sue.


----------



## stream (Feb 7, 2015)

Yoshua said:


> But whatever it is, I'm fairly certain that Raku is gonna invite Chitoge to stay over at his place, and be protected by the gang there.



Dammit, came here to say that. Chitoge staying at Raku's place, that would heat things up a bit 

Yui could offer some support too. That I understand, her group is way more powerful than the two others, right?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2015)

stream said:


> Dammit, came here to say that. Chitoge staying at Raku's place, that would heat things up a bit
> 
> *Yui could offer some support too. That I understand, her group is way more powerful than the two others, right?*



Truth be told, when it was stated that the fake dating was called off and that Chitoge would be moving...I immediately assumed it was the doing of Yui's handler lol. That little woman seems like she is a plotting mastermind, so I wouldn't put it past her (in order to make sure Raku hooks up with Yui). She already stated that Raku's and Chitoge's family gangs are non-issues in comparison to Yui's...so that situation would have made sense.


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 7, 2015)

next weeks chapter needs to come around sooner! I hate waiting. Although I know it isn't likely to end soon as we always get a high before a low, I so wish chitoge moves in with raku...also is it me or did chitoge refer to tsugumi as a girl in front of the spectacles bloke? I wonder if he picked up on that?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2015)

Speaking of Yui I am all kinds of mad she didn't get her own chapter during the school trip. I'm extremely appreciative of us getting more plot in this series but all the other girls got at least one chapter but her.


----------



## Roman (Feb 9, 2015)

> Chitoge has to move out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Bi8jAIQpv0A[/YOUTUBE]




But knowing this series, some solution will come up that will enable her to stay.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Truth be told, when it was stated that the fake dating was called off and that Chitoge would be moving...I immediately assumed it was the doing of Yui's handler lol. That little woman seems like she is a plotting mastermind, so I wouldn't put it past her (in order to make sure Raku hooks up with Yui). She already stated that Raku's and Chitoge's family gangs are non-issues in comparison to Yui's...so that situation would have made sense.



This would make sense, and I wonder if someone will find out that it was Yui's doing and Beehive will decide to stay because of it.

Goddamit, I don't want it to end like this


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2015)

Freedan said:


> > Chitoge has to move out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well...I don't think Yui would have done such a thing. I was saying that her guardian, Ie-san (the midget woman), was the one that could have orchestrated it. However, I don't think anything foul actually happened....shit simply just didn't work out. Whatever, this is all for nothing anyways...there is no way in fuck Chitoge and Tsugumi would actually move (at least for extended periods of time). I'd probly quit reading if Tsugumi left lol...


----------



## Roman (Feb 9, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well...I don't think Yui would have done such a thing. I was saying that her guardian, Ie-san (the midget woman), was the one that could have orchestrated it. However, I don't think anything foul actually happened....shit simply just didn't work out. Whatever, this is all for nothing anyways...there is no way in fuck Chitoge and Tsugumi would actually move (at least for extended periods of time). I'd probly quit reading if Tsugumi left lol...



Knowing this series the way it is, I also really doubt Chitoge and Tsugumi will just up and leave. They've been two of the main keystones of the entire manga so it doesn't make sense for them to leave so abruptly. If nothing else, I think that this will help Raku and Chitoge realize just how strongly they feel for each other when Beehive suddenly changes its mind or, better yet, this whole thing was a troll move on the part of Chitoge's dad (and maybe Raku's as well) to test and see how far those two have gotten.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2015)

Chapter 158 is out now.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2015)

Shuu putting on the plot pressure. 

For a second I thought Chitoge's dad was gonna suggest TAKING THE ENTIRE CAST TO AMERICA or something


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2015)

Shuu the best.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2015)

Haru had the same reaction as Kosaki did. They are definitely sisters. 

Tsugumi with dat character development. This is probably the most honest and straightforward she has been about her inner feelings to date. Too bad she couldn't confess though.

Oh, so it took Chitoge's dad this long to figure out just how badly he fucked up huh? Now that he realizes what he has done I'll assume he will try to work something out for her sake along with Hana.

Alright, Shuu realizes what time it is. Time to call Raku out on his shit and make him figure out just who it is he really likes now. It's now or never so I'm glad Shuu got the ball rolling on this.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 12, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Shuu putting on the plot pressure.
> 
> For a second I thought Chitoge's dad was gonna suggest* TAKING THE ENTIRE CAST TO AMERICA* or something



pls         no


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 12, 2015)

Shuu will take your bullshit no longer Raku. He will make you face the elephant in the room whatever you like it or not, for your own good.

Also, Mr Kirasaki realized that he dun goofed. I wonder what will he do about that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahhh, I wish Shuu would just punch Raku and tell him to "Man the fuck up"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 12, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Haru had the same reaction as Kosaki did. They are definitely sisters.
> 
> Tsugumi with dat character development. This is probably the most honest and straightforward she has been about her inner feelings to date. Too bad she couldn't confess though.
> 
> ...



Agreed on all points.

Didn't expect them to really show anything with Paula...but that was pretty fun (adds more to the possibility that things might not work out...even though they definitely will lol). Yeah, Chitoge's dad realized how badly he fucked up, but I doubt he will be the one to remedy the situation...Raku inevitably be the one who fixes this problem. Also, Shuu is such a bro. He knows Raku is full of shit, and just wants him to be honest with himself. Such a great character...

Also, really happy that this chapter came out a day earlier than usual...good times.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 12, 2015)

It?s not like raku is full of shit and lies to himself, he simply is too stupid to realize his own shit.

And Shuu keeps being the best char of this series.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> It?s not like raku is full of shit and lies to himself, he simply is too stupid to realize his own shit.
> 
> And Shuu keeps being the best char of this series.



There's gotta be a limit to stupidity though, you have these girls hanging out with you every single day. Even I'm not that fucking dense.


----------



## Chad (Feb 13, 2015)

Raku's ignorance and stupidity is the authors intent. If he had decided long ago, then this wouldn't be much of a harem series.


And Shuu needs a spin-off.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 13, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> Raku's ignorance and stupidity is the authors intent. If he had decided long ago, then this wouldn't be much of a harem series.
> 
> 
> *And Shuu needs a spin-off*.



Eh...as much as I love Shuu, I don't know if that would be good. He is such an amazing character because of the shit that he causes for Raku (and the girls as well). I suppose a oneshot or something from his perspective could work, but I can't imagine an actual series based around him entirely.

Who knows...I could be wrong, and it could be amazing. If that's the case, then Kumagawa from Medaka Box should also get a spinoff lol...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2015)

If he had done that, this wouldn't be harem but it would be juicy drama


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 13, 2015)

And if we want juicy Drama we'd be reading SEEEEOOOO


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 13, 2015)

Choose this time for real.

FriendZone Chitoge
choose You know who.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 13, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Choose this time for real.
> 
> FriendZone Chitoge
> choose You know who.



Exactly. Friendzone Chitoge...and hook up with best girl Tsugumi lol


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2015)

Naoshi, if you fuck up the next chapter, by not having Raku being to consider who he really likes romantically, there will be a reckoning.


----------



## Chad (Feb 13, 2015)

>yfw Raku chooses Marika instead of the other two


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 13, 2015)

Marika should be the one leaving , we all know she has no future z


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Marika should be the one leaving , we all know she has no future z



inb4 author confirms Raku x Marika OTP


----------



## Morglay (Feb 13, 2015)

Darth said:


> inb4 author confirms Raku x Marika OTP



The dream still lives.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 13, 2015)

Truthfully...I'd find it pretty hilarious if he did pick Marika. Don't get me wrong, I don't hate her or anything...but it is just absurd that he would pick the one girl who is basically already dead instead of any of the other girls


----------



## Araragi (Feb 14, 2015)

Why isn't Shuu the main character


----------



## Katou (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm gonna call it ~ 

Chitoge is actually the promise girl ~ ( she knows the phrase ) 
All the keys can open the locket ~ 
inside the Locket is just a Marriage Registration paper ~
but Raku won't choose anyone ~ 
and ends up in a harem ending. . .with no one getting anything . . 

Although I'm still going for Ruri ends up with Shuu before the series ends


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 14, 2015)

most of you have said what I feel...shuu is the best. his insight and moments of no nonsense maturity make me happy. even if their conversation is disrupted in the next chapter the question is out in the open and raku will have no choice but to think about it...I am curious to know if a scene similar to the opening chapter will happen? with raku trying to sort it out. it goes wrong so he uses force and asks his me to help...that would be cool.


----------



## Darth (Feb 14, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> inside the Locket is just a Marriage Registration paper ~
> 
> Although I'm still going for Ruri ends up with Shuu before the series ends



rofl wtf, how would a bunch of 6 year old kids get their hands on a marriage registration paper.


----------



## Katou (Feb 14, 2015)

Darth said:


> rofl wtf, how would a bunch of 6 year old kids get their hands on a marriage registration paper.



Have doubt coz It's Manga ~ 
how would a 6 year old experience love anyway ~ 

plus the marriage registration can be made up like written in crayon or something ~ its cute that way~

Unfathomable~


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 14, 2015)

Next chapter, something or someone will drop in right before he answers. Probably Marika lol.


----------



## Azula (Feb 18, 2015)

The spinoff for this..


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tsugumi as a cat!  and honda as a dog.



...and ruri the mouse can decimate a star, wtf 

They should animate these for the lulz.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2015)

That will get an anime. I'm almost sure of it.


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 19, 2015)

I had hoped for a chapter a day early again this week. Oh well


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raku is about to answer Shuu question, but is interrupted by an Zombie outbreak.


----------



## Rax (Feb 19, 2015)

It wouldn't even surprise me.

There's so many fucking points in this manga where someone tries to confess but is interrupted or some shit.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chitoge falls asleep while he does.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 19, 2015)

Chapter 159!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad that Onodera said what she said and got Raku to start actively doing shit in order to keep Chitoge around. Kinda surprised Chitoge was the one who proposed staying at Raku's house and not the other way around (then again, Raku is borderline retarded..."that idea never would have crossed my mind" hur dur). Chitoge definitely seemed insanely desperate this chapter...feel bad for her (and Tsugumi + Paula as well).

But...OH SHIT! Claude placed a bug on Chitoge! The plan is already falling apart! lol...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2015)

Poor Shuu. His friend is dumber than a sack of hammers and if he didn't get enjoyment out of trolling his circumstances I'm sure he would have been fed up with this shit a long time ago.

Ruri's right, Kosaki is an idiot for not seizing her chance here. It is totally going to cost her Raku although that guy is an even bigger idiot than she is and would have arrived at this conclusion at the last possible moment.

How cute that the two made runaway plans but obviously the guys at Bee Hive were expecting this and bugged her. Man, I really am kind of disappointed at Chitoge in that regard. Marika or Tsugumi would have figured out how those guys operated and threw up a smoke screen.

Oh well, the harem is in danger and I'm sure they will manage to keep it together by the skin of their teeth.


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 20, 2015)

That chapter made me smile. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Raku has only just realised he likes being around Chitoge and she is 'fun' so it is a bit too early for his slow ass brain to realise his 'friend like' is much more than that. 

Yet Shuu has put the idea out there and warned Raku to pay more attention to his surroundings. This has now forced Raku to start thinking. 

Onodera is a nice person. For her to say what she did was good. Yes from her perspective she is an idiot but she wouldn't be onodera if she was selfish. It does go to show though that Raku is lying to himself. If he really was interested in her he wouldn't run off immediately to find Chitoge. 

It was disappointing that he didn't recommend the idea of her staying at his place, but I can see that with it being a place full of men it could become difficult to manage. But then again Chitoge and Tsugumi are both more than capable of defending themselves. I am not sure what Yui would think of this though and what will this mean for Paula? Living together could open up lots of opportunities for scenes between these characters and it could be funny. I would guarantee if it happened there would be a bathroom scene with him walking in on someone or them in on him. Maybe all women end up sleeping in his room! 

The fact Chitoge has a hidden microphone on her...I guess this means that four eyes has always known about their 'fake relationship' then? I wonder if he will intervene...in a way I want him to as I hope that Raku and his men will fight for her and protect her. He hasn't liked Raku and suspected their relationship for a long time and now he knows the truth...or is this a test. One big test to force Raku into realising she means more to him than he thought. He has to prove himself as her partner. 



 

All I can say is I am excited by this and look forward to next week. Several chapters of plot is always good. I wonder though if Tsugumi is aware of the microphone...she is only one who could usually get that close. How much is four eyes using her? 

On a different note entirely....jetstorm I love the image you have under your name...where is it from?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 20, 2015)

He said friend. so what does this mean?


----------



## stream (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the whole chapter, but the idea of Chitoge "running away from home" made me crack up. Like it could work


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 20, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> He said friend. so what does this mean?



Friend zoned


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2015)

Raku is so oblivious it hurt my eyes


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 20, 2015)

Shuu's sagely advice is largely lost on Raku. Listen to your friend Raku, he knows what he's talking about.

Can't believe Onodera was useful for once, if only to get Raku to pull his head out of his ass.

As everyone and their mother predicted, the idea of Chitoge moving in with Raku came up. I would be concerned about Claude knowing their plan, but it's Claude, he always fails, so it won't be different this time around.
The Winter is coming.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2015)

So originally I thought that the Romeo & Juliet play was the nod to the "One Shot", but now I am starting to think that with how events are unfolding now...we might actually get something very very similar to the One Shot. Claude is aware of the fact that Chitoge wants to run away and go to Raku's place, so it seems reasonable that he will keep her under constant surveillance until the flight. However, I am assuming she will get word out to Raku that she can't escape (possibly via Tsugumi), and Raku will then proceed to bring his crew to bust her out. I highly doubt it will end with Raku actually fighting and beating Claude like in the One Shot though. Instead, I think either Chitoge's dad or Hana will show up and break things up...and possibly say that they can't ruin a love like that. Chitoge will get all flustered and tsundere and shit...and Raku will stand there like "love?" because he is a retard...

The buildup recently seems like these events could definitely take place...would be sorta disappointing given that literally Chapter 0 did this, but w/e.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2015)

​


So I recently said fuck it...and had a few Nisekoi hentai doujins translated into English featuring obvious best-girl Tsugumi. Being the nice guy that I am, I'll provide the links to whoever PM's me...because I can't post the links in here, otherwise I'll get the banhammer like last time:

lol...

So anyways...PM me if you want the links.

Also, DISCLAIMER THAT PROBABLY WON'T EVEN WORK: If you PM me, you agree that you are 18+ years old and/or can legally view said content in your country and blah blah...

Enjoy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 27, 2015)

HOLY SHIT THOSE SPOILERS



*Spoiler*: __ 




Chitoge returns home to gather some stuff.
In comes Claude who oversteps his authority and LOCKS AWAY CHITOGE.

Room she is in is bulletproof, 4cm thick steel walls as well as blocks out waves so no calls can be made.
Only Tsugumi knows what occured and is pissed as fuck.

Meanwhile everyone is waiting for Chitoge for naught.




CHAPTER ZERO INCOMING


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Claude isn't fucking around. I wonder how Tsugumi, Raku, and company are going to bust her out? At the very minimum she should recruit Paula to help her out if she seriously has to go up against Claude and the rest of Beehive. It isn't like Raku is going to be much help from a combat standpoint.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, this means war!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really like that one page of Chitoge crying behind the door, with Tsugumi on the other side.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 27, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Claude isn't fucking around. I wonder how Tsugumi, Raku, and company are going to bust her out? At the very minimum she should recruit Paula to help her out if she seriously has to go up against Claude and the rest of Beehive. It isn't like Raku is going to be much help from a combat standpoint.



That's precisely what happened in Chapter zero.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

Too bad Raku has never been that bad ass in the actual series. 

I might actually like him more if that was the case.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2015)

Chapter 160!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, as expected...Claude plans to lock Chitoge up until the flight happens. Luckily best-girl Tsugumi got some resolve in her eyes  Pretty sure my prediction (albeit it an obvious one) is going to occur...and a full on siege like in the One-Shot is going to happen! CAN'T FUCKIN WAIT TIL NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2015)

I wonder if they'll be able to get back to all the harem slice of life madness after all this.


----------



## Rax (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like the series is near the end.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah, but the climax was a lot more abrupt than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2015)

Tsugumi = based as fuck.

Also, fuck you Claude.
I never really liked him but it was all fun until now, this is downright despicable and shit tier.


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2015)

Rax said:


> Looks like the series is near the end.



I doubt it.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2015)

Rax said:


> Looks like the series is near the end.



Nope. The fun will only start after Chitoge and Tsugumi are living with Raku.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 28, 2015)

Raku is going to dig a hole connecting the two houses together.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Best girl is really pissed


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 28, 2015)

Tsugumi sticks with Chitoge through thick and thinn. What a beautiful friendship. 

Raku better deliver. I want to see a full scale offensive to rescue Chitoge.

Also, this better not end yet, I want to see Raku living with Chitoge and Tsugumi.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2015)

And after Onodera knows the indecent things happening at Raku's house she will also want to move in.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2015)

There is no way in hell this series would end after this (unless of course Nisekoi is somehow tanking in the ratings?). Yeah, once Chitoge + Tsugumi start living with him...new and amazingly fun things will start happening lol.



Zabuza said:


> And after Onodera knows the indecent things happening at Raku's house she will also want to move in.



As long as Haru comes with her  We all know which one is the best Onodera...


----------



## Chad (Feb 28, 2015)

the best grill ranking goes like: 

Marika > Ruri > Tsugumi > Yui > Chitoge > Haru > Kosaki


----------



## stream (Feb 28, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> the best grill ranking goes like:
> 
> Marika > Ruri > Tsugumi > Yui > Chitoge > Haru > Kosaki



Mine is Tsugumi > Chitoge > Yui > Kosaki > Haru > Ruri > Claude > Marika 

That said, I found interesting that Chitoge mentioned Tsugumi in the same breath as Yui in the list of obstacles who will be living under the same roof. A bit strange considering she's obviously happy to have Tsugumi invited too. Is she unconsciously considering her as a rival?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2015)

Damn, that was pretty heartbreaking for Chitoge. That might be the first time (or second maybe she did with Hana) she cried this much and I can hardly blame her. That would be a horrible way to end all of this for sure.

Claude continues to show how much of a piece of shit he is. The guy has issues and he deserves the hate he is getting from Chitoge right now. He isn't even her father yet has the audacity to basically put her in solitary confinement. 

I love that face Tsugumi is making. She is ready to start fucking shit up. Call your goon squad Raku and lend Tsugumi a hand in busting Chitoge out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2015)

Raku gotta man up like in the one shot and knock down Claude for real.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 28, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> *Raku *gotta *man up* like in the one shot and knock down Claude for real.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2015)

Chitoge>Yui>Haru>the rest for me


----------



## Azula (Mar 1, 2015)

This means war!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2015)

Chapter 161: openings were already made for him


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 5, 2015)

If Claude tries to kill him, he's gonna pay. Dearly.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's Chitoge dad in the last panel, isn't it?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2015)

Could be. Unlike in the one-shot, Raku is not fighting his way out of this situation.

He ain't the kind of guy to repeat this


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 5, 2015)

Chapter 161

Huh...Tsugumi got found out super fast. When Claude was making that speech about how he doesn't miss anything...and how he taught her everything, I assumed she was going to reveal to him she is in fact a girl lol. Oh well.

As for the shoes in the very last panel...they look quite similar to Tsugumi's, so I am assuming she is going to try to go 1v1 against Claude (in order to buy some time for Raku).


----------



## Rax (Mar 5, 2015)

Now...

How will Raku survive?

Tsugumi can still reveal to Claude that she's a girl and his mind will melt.


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you guys remember how the storybook went in chapter 90? The same thing is happening here. The one who showed up at the end has got to be one of the girls.


----------



## Rax (Mar 5, 2015)

Foreshadowed ending


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 5, 2015)

Taking a page out of Kubo's book and doing the foot tease eh? 

Wonder if it's Yui?


----------



## Araragi (Mar 5, 2015)

Isn't it just Chitoge's dad?
Like this whole situation is going to solve itself by next chapter. I'm beginning to feel how pointless this whole arc is ...besides him questioning having feelings for chitoge.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2015)

Chitoge's dad is the only one who can stop Raku in this situation. Tsugumi turned out to be useless physically and she was outsmarted every step of the way and Raku was an idiot for not bringing back up to help him. He is about 5 seconds away from getting murdered but Chitoge's dad probably sees the madness in what he is doing now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Chitoge's dad is the only one who can stop *Claude* in this situation. Tsugumi turned out to be useless physically and she was outsmarted every step of the way and Raku was an idiot for not bringing back up to help him. He is about 5 seconds away from getting murdered but Chitoge's dad probably sees the madness in what he is doing now.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd be really disappointed if it was Chitoge's dad...because this whole situation would just get instantly fixed. Talk about fuckin anticlimactic.


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 6, 2015)

i have been liking this arc but disappointed with this chapter. i wanted war. i wanted chapter 0 and more with yui's gang helping or coming to the rescue...oh well. i was hoping for a fight...raku getting claude to trigger his own traps might be interesting...looks like chitoges dad is going to intervene though and this will end boringly.


----------



## Azula (Mar 6, 2015)

That was quick, where is my war


----------



## stream (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't see who it can be, wearing this type of shoes, than Chitoge's dad.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 6, 2015)

Well the short fight scene with Tsugumi and Honda was pretty nice though. He could potentially pull some off but highly unlikely.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2015)

Give it up guys. The dream died when Raku failed to call his goon squad to help him out and naively thought he and Tsugumi would be enough to settle this. 



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Fixed it for ya



Yeah, I don't know how I typed Raku there instead of Claude. I don't think he has done a single bad ass thing in the main series in terms of combat so that mistake shouldn't have happened on my part.


----------



## Katou (Mar 6, 2015)

inb4. . Raku's Squad was following him while he was infiltrating the beehive. . and then Rescues Raku from Claude ~


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> inb4. . Raku's Squad was following him while he was infiltrating the beehive. . and then Rescues Raku from Claude ~



I want to believe but I don't wan to set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

This manga has been nothing but a disappointment since the first few dozen chapters or so.  Can't help being this way.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2015)

Pretty much what Dream is sayin... I'm already prepared for disappointment so no biggies there. But if it's just Chitoge's father then this will be quite a letdown for being so overly predictable. Something good would've been Chitoge's mum.. But with those shoes? Doubtful.



> Rax
> This message has been deleted by ane. Reason: please, don't spam



Shouldn't spambots be banned as well?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Yeah, I don't know how I typed Raku there instead of Claude. I don't think he has done a single bad ass thing in the main series in terms of combat so that mistake shouldn't have happened on my part.



Maybe Chitoge's dad would stop Raku because he saw Raku undeserving because he's a very dense wimp


----------



## Morglay (Mar 7, 2015)

I miss the reaction faces.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hoping next chapter is like this:

Chitoge's Dad: Oh I'm not here to stop you, I'm just here to watch *grabs popcorn


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Hoping next chapter is like this:
> 
> Chitoge's Dad: Oh I'm not here to stop you, I'm just here to watch *grabs popcorn



As hilarious as that would be...given his reaction once he understood Chitoge's actually feelings, if those really are his shoes in the final panel, he will surely put a stop to this (and then free Chitoge). However, I am curious if Claude will actually obey. He might shrug it off as "even her father has been corrupted, I must protect Ojou at all cost!", etc. Claude is pretty fuckin crazy...


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, I can't see Chitoge's dad coming to just watch.  He'll probably be the final factor that convinces Claude to back off or perhaps second to last.  Chitoge will probably be the one to change Claude's mind.  Not really seeing Raku doing that.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Raku needs to really just pick Chitoge as his girl already and Tsugumi as his mistress.

Marika, Yui, and Onodera really have no chance to them due to plot.

Tsugumi at least has a chance of being their mistress.


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 8, 2015)

in all likelihood it is chiroge's father but I would love if it turned out to be one of raku's men that were keeping an eye on him and following him around...or it could be both fathers announcing that this was all part of some plot to test their children's feelings for one another...in this series anything is possible.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2015)

The shoes don't look like they'd belong to one of Raku's yakuza buddies, though.


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 9, 2015)

/\ yeah you are right. They look like a business mans...has to be her dad.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 9, 2015)

imogen lace said:


> /\ yeah you are right. They look like a business mans...has to be her dad.



Are you guys trolling? I thought they were Tsgumi's as she is wearing that exact pair, along with light trousers.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 9, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Are you guys trolling? I thought they were Tsgumi's as she is wearing that exact pair, along with light trousers.



Yeah, that was my initial thought as well. Hoping that is the case too...because Chitoge's dad = insta game for Claude's bullshit, and that would be boring.


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 10, 2015)

I agree if it is her dad it would be boring. I hope you are both right that it is Tsugumi's shoes but for some reason when I saw the feet I assumed a man's...didn't notice what she was wearing...if it wasn't black and white it would be easier to figure out. I hope it is her and not the father, but then anything goes in this story.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 10, 2015)

How did this thread become 2 Stars? Like...we are finally getting some actual PLOT! I don't understand...bunch of anti Raku-Chitoge people coming in here? Salty motherfuckers...


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> How did this thread become 2 Stars? Like...we are finally getting some actual PLOT! I don't understand...bunch of anti Raku-Chitoge people coming in here? Salty motherfuckers...



Yup the ratings system is  a bit wierd though. You only need one person to vote 1 start at first and the thread will be automatically classified as 1-star. Only after the following votes (if people vote) then it wil be calculated the average.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2015)

162 is out.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2015)

And, my God, I think I broke my insides laughing.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

Chitoge's friendzone face


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2015)

This fucking chapter....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't even finish the chapter because I'm still in hysterics.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2015)

Also, I'm happy that Raku wasn't the one to stop Claude though I would have preferred Chitoge to do it herself.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2015)

Well that was anti-climatic.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2015)

Welp, Chitoge's dad sure ended that conflict fast lol. Pretty disappointing, but oh well...at least the issue got resolved.

Oh wow...so Chitoge is STILL going to move in with Raku (and hopefully bringing Tsugumi as well ). GOOD TIMES...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2015)

Komi you and your shenanigans never cease to annoy me. Raku didn't get to at least throw a punch at Claude because everything was resolved by the rest of the goons in Beehive. Heaven forbid I want to see his pretty face get punched in just once. He is gang-affliated he has at least one coming his way. 

Already bad enough he was ultimately unnecessary, he goes the extra mile to prove how much of a moron he is and still wants to pretend like his feelings towards Kosaki are anything but superficial at this point. "Best Friend".  I hope Chitoge sends him flying once a day for weeks for being this dense.

All hail Chitoge's dad for cleaning this mess up and to further increase the harem shenanigans by letting her live with Raku.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Already bad enough he was ultimately unnecessary, he goes the extra mile to prove how much of a moron he is and still wants to pretend like his feelings towards Kosaki are anything but superficial at this point. "Best Friend".  I hope Chitoge sends him flying once a day for weeks for being this dense.



He isn't being dense.  The impression that I got was that he realized his feelings but was embarrassed to say it out-loud.  Just look at his blush in the panel before he makes his lol-tier proclamation.  Remember, only recently has he likely come to realize what Chitoge means to him.  Being uncomfortable with saying it to her so soon is more than understandable.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Mar 13, 2015)

How long do you guys think ill take Kosaki or Marika to move in with Raku because if Chitoge does move in ?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

Gundam Meister said:


> How long do you guys think ill take Kosaki or Marika to move in with Raku because if Chitoge does move in ?



The daughter of the police chief living in a criminal's den  Okay this is Nisekoi it might happen


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2015)

Sigh........


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 13, 2015)

Well done to those who guessed the shoes belonged to Chitoge's father...a bit disappointing, I wanted more action, but hey whatever. 



Dream said:


> He isn't being dense.  The impression that I got was that he realized his feelings but was embarrassed to say it out-loud.  Just look at his blush in the panel before he makes his lol-tier proclamation.  Remember, only recently has he likely come to realize what Chitoge means to him.  Being uncomfortable with saying it to her so soon is more than understandable.



It is clear he is falling in love with her. My heart jumped when he started to be honest with her and tell her about Shuu's question. I couldn't believe he would admit to that conversation, but 'best friend' well I guess it is a step in the right direction. They were enemies, classmates, friends and now best friends...next a true boyfriend and girlfriend. He deserved that punch though for being a complete idiot. 



Gundam Meister said:


> How long do you guys think ill take Kosaki or Marika to move in with Raku because if Chitoge does move in ?



Wouldn't surprise me if it was pretty quick. Yui is already there, now Chitoge and most likely Tsugumi too...Marika would force herself perhaps for a short time but I reckon with her health it won't be possible. I guess it depends on how long the plan is for - a short or long term goal. Raku's family are going to love having all these women around. 



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Welp, Chitoge's dad sure ended that conflict fast lol. Pretty disappointing, but oh well...at least the issue got resolved.
> 
> Oh wow...so Chitoge is STILL going to move in with Raku (and hopefully bringing Tsugumi as well ). GOOD TIMES...



It did end way too quick but I am looking forward to more to come. I wonder if now they will live together how many bathroom scenes there will be as well as well as cooking (Tsugumi and Raku in a kitchen again), plus the whole key thing...might learn something about their pasts and history and stuff. Me thinks the number of arguements between Chitoge and Raku might rise again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2015)

Redhawk Scans translator's rant about this chapter lol.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2015)

He mad.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 13, 2015)

LOL the friend zone!


-___-


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2015)

Dream said:


> He isn't being dense.  The impression that I got was that he realized his feelings but was embarrassed to say it out-loud.  Just look at his blush in the panel before he makes his lol-tier proclamation.  Remember, only recently has he likely come to realize what Chitoge means to him.  Being uncomfortable with saying it to her so soon is more than understandable.



Narrative wise I'd agree with you along with the chapter's name being "I understand" would signify that. However, I'm going to deny this reality and vent my frustration because the whole "You are my best friend" bit is just so bull shit I'm incapable of processing it as a last minute attempt at dodging a confession. Especially if his disgraceful behavior towards Kosaki doesn't change in future chapters. 



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Redhawk Scans translator's rant about this chapter lol.



Pretty much nails how I feel about the chapter. Perfectly nails it actually. 



Lortastic said:


> LOL the friend zone!
> 
> 
> -___-



If he did this say one hundred chapters ago I would have found this funny especially since it is a girl getting friend zoned. I can't laugh after going through all this nonsense in the arc.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, now that things have settled down...and Chitoge/Tsugumi are most likely moving into Raku's place, it seems like Yui will become relevant again. I wonder how their interactions are going to be once they begin living together (and how Yui's servant chick is going to treat them once they begin living there lol).


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 13, 2015)

Chitoge's dad was pretty boss this chapter. Claude got punked.

It was nice how all the beehive members stood up for Chitoge, those are some loyal men. And everyone was so happy that she stayed. Even Marika.

...

Goddamit Raku, you dense mothefucker, how dumb can you be?! You almost got it, but no, you take a swing and miss.

Chitoge will be moving in with Raku anyway? Oh boy, this will be hilarious.  It seems Chitoge's dad decided she needs all the help she can get given how dense Raku is.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Fuck

this

chapter


----------



## Azula (Mar 14, 2015)

5 steps forward, 4 steps back, oh god why 

Well at least Chitoge leveled up from friend to best friend and she might move in with Raku anyway.
Now we can relax for the next 50 chapters with slice of life chapters


----------



## Morglay (Mar 14, 2015)

That was the most vicious friend zoning I have ever seen.


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> Well that was anti-climatic.



Have you been reading this series?


----------



## Eki (Mar 15, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Now we can relax for the next 50 chapters with slice of life chapters


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2015)

Chapter 163 is out.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2015)

Noooo.  So he really was dense.  

Or he is perhaps trying to delude himself?  

Anyways, I'm getting the feeling that Nisekoi might be coming to an end soon. .....


----------



## Azula (Mar 20, 2015)

So yui hasn't been kidnapped by aliens after all, she is still on earth. 

And whats up with that ominous last page , the torn pages of the book?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2015)

Chitoge staying for just one day (and with no Tsugumi) feels like such a cop out and missed opportunity. Also its obvious that Chitoge would be horrible at house work since Tsugumi clearly does all of it for her. 

Hm Kosaki ended up randomly finding the missing page of the book how convenient. 

I'd say this is going to lead somewhere but Komi can't be trusted enough for this to be a significant development.



Dream said:


> Noooo.  So he really was dense.
> 
> Or he is perhaps trying to delude himself?
> 
> Anyways, I'm getting the feeling that Nisekoi might be coming to an end soon. .....



I tried to tell you Preet. Raku's head is made of some of the densest material on the planet. 

In all honesty, I'm thinking 90% density and 10% delusion.

I think we could see an end around the late stages of 2015 or the start of 2016. They will have another chance to put out one more final season of anime if they want and by that point Nisekoi will be hitting close to the 4-year mark and they should already be approaching or in the final year by then depending on pace.


----------



## Breadman (Mar 20, 2015)

............

Screw you Yui. Just.... just buzz off.

 

No, seriously, just get lost. You RUINED it. They finally were away from everybody else in this manga, and then YOU had to come in and ruin it!


----------



## Morglay (Mar 20, 2015)

Ruin what? Chitoge being tsun?


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2015)

Jetbreeze said:


> I tried to tell you Preet. Raku's head is made of some of the densest material on the planet.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm thinking 90% density and 10% delusion.
> 
> I think we could see an end around the late stages of 2015 or the start of 2016. They will have another chance to put out one more final season of anime if they want and by that point Nisekoi will be hitting close to the 4-year mark and they should already be approaching or in the final year by then depending on pace.



I was my mistake for thinking that some panels were exactly what they indicated. 

Hmm.  That does sound like a reasonable time frame for the manga to end.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2015)

What if this pulls a Little Buster


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Ruin what? Chitoge being tsun?



Eh...it did look as if Chitoge was going to try and confess again, so I understand where he is coming from.

Really upset that Chitoge is only staying 1 night at Raku's place (and without Tsugumi too...lame). Christ...she truly is fuckin awful at housework though 

Pretty stupid ending to be honest. Kosaki randomly finding the missing page in the closet, like...really? You've haven't been in that closet in like a decade or some shit?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 20, 2015)

I started to believe all the jokes about Yandera and thought it might be a corpse she had forgotten.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 20, 2015)

Ooh the story moves on. Everyone will be Raku's best friend by the end of this


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 20, 2015)

Stalling, fake-out, back steps... yep classic Nisekoi.

I so hoped the stay would be permanent. That at least would be a some kind of paradigm shift, something to shake up the status quo. But no, it's another fake-out.

And shit, just when it looked like Raku was about to say something good for a change, Yui rears her sleepy head.

Classic Nisekoi.


----------



## kidgogeta (Mar 20, 2015)

Raku isn't deluding himself. You are the ones deluding yourself if you think Raku wouldn't be too embarrassed to tell her she was his best friend.

I love Chitogi as a character but I dislike the pairing. It's so forced.The plot seems to move in such a way that Chitogi remains a relevant rival. Chitogi has by far had the most time and development with Raku, and THIS is how far she has gotten after an arc dedicated to the main character exploring his true feelings about her.I mean, do you honestly believe an arc like this dedicated to Chitoge will happen again? Not with so many other girls that need development.  I'm calling the sink of a ship.  

Give the other girls a chance now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Raku isn't deluding himself. You are the ones deluding yourself if you think Raku wouldn't be too embarrassed to tell her she was his best friend.
> 
> I love Chitogi as a character but I dislike the pairing. It's so forced.The plot seems to move in such a way that Chitogi remains a relevant rival. Chitogi has by far had the most time and development with Raku, and THIS is how far she has gotten after an arc dedicated to the main character exploring his true feelings about her.I mean, do you honestly believe an arc like this dedicated to Chitoge will happen again? * I'm calling the sink of a ship.  *
> 
> Give the other girls a chance now.



lol...and you think WE'RE deluding ourselves? That pairing is basically canon whether you like it or not...it WILL happen eventually.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2015)

I am actually fascinated as to why you guys read this series despite it being a big fuck you to readers.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Raku isn't deluding himself. You are the ones deluding yourself if you think Raku wouldn't be too embarrassed to tell her she was his best friend.
> 
> I love Chitogi as a character but I dislike the pairing. It's so forced.The plot seems to move in such a way that Chitogi remains a relevant rival. Chitogi has by far had the most time and development with Raku, and THIS is how far she has gotten after an arc dedicated to the main character exploring his true feelings about her.I mean, do you honestly believe an arc like this dedicated to Chitoge will happen again? Not with so many other girls that need development.  I'm calling the sink of a ship.
> 
> Give the other girls a chance now.



This made my day.  



OS said:


> I am actually fascinated as to why you guys read this series despite it being a big fuck you to readers.



I mainly read it just to for completion's sake.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2015)

OS said:


> I am actually fascinated as to why you guys read this series despite it being a big fuck you to readers.



Yeah, the author definitely shits on his audience...however, it is still fun to read and ship terrible pairings lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 20, 2015)

It will just take one fan to go to his house, tie him up . gun to the head . here here just Write' I love You' Sensei


----------



## kidgogeta (Mar 21, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> lol...and you think WE'RE deluding ourselves? That pairing is basically canon whether you like it or not...it WILL happen eventually.



You are giving me NaruSaku fan vibes with how sure you are of yourself.Saying it's guaranteed even though the story doesn't appear to be heading in that direction, you are only setting yourself up for massive disappointment.

Logic dictates that after so much focus on Chitoge the focus will now shift to one of the other many MAIN HEROINES. Are you not familiar with Nisekoi storytelling pattern by now?  Chitogi is  not any more of a main heroine than Onodera, Marika , or Sensei. Chitogi isn't the reader favorite, she isn't the one that Raku openly admits his love for, and her current status after Raku thought he might lose her for good is friend zoned. Where does your confidence come from? 

The point of this arc was literally to force a situation where Raku would once and for all decide what his feelings for her actually were, and this is where we've ended up. It's over.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 21, 2015)

At this point I would just like him to pick so I can cry about it not being Marika and move on with my life.


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 21, 2015)

Well that chapter was a little disappointing but funny at the same time. I like that she is hopeless and yet stubborn. I love that her cooking looks awful but tastes good. I am actually happy she hasn't moved in with him permanently. After this chapter I can see why doing that would end up causing more confusion and problems. Irritated Yui sleep walked in but still, it was bound to happen. I am surprised though that Chitoge and Yui didn't have a girly chat and there was no bath scene or anything...But then again it was for 'Bridal Training' and I am sure there will be more training sessions yet to come. 



kidgogeta said:


> You are giving me NaruSaku fan vibes with how sure you are of yourself.Saying it's guaranteed even though the story doesn't appear to be heading in that direction, you are only setting yourself up for massive disappointment.
> 
> Logic dictates that after so much focus on Chitoge the focus will now shift to one of the other many MAIN HEROINES. Are you not familiar with Nisekoi storytelling pattern by now?  Chitogi is  not any more of a main heroine than Onodera, Marika , or Sensei. Chitogi isn't the reader favorite, she isn't the one that Raku openly admits his love for, and her current status after Raku thought he might lose her for good is friend zoned. Where does your confidence come from?
> 
> The point of this arc was literally to force a situation where Raku would once and for all decide what his feelings for her actually were, and this is where we've ended up. It's over.



I can see your point. As a NaruSaku fan I know full well what disappointment is. There is always a possibility that the pairing you want won't happen or the end will remain open. The difference though between Nisekoi and Naruto is that one was a shonen and one is harem. A majority of Harem storylines I have read are either open ended or the main two characters take the lead. 

You are right that we will get more scenes with the other girls. Raku has figured already that Yui is like a sister to him, though admits she is a woman and that Chitoge is like his best friend. Makes me wonder what Shuu is to him though. I assume next will be an onodera scene or perhaps one of the others. Raku's feelings on each of them will be explored further until the point he decides on one of them or none at all. 

My hypothesis is that Onodera is the real key bearer and that he will be disappointed with this, to his own surprise. In the end the locket won't matter as his true feelings will be revealed...that or the key bearer is really the one he ends up with. I personally just want him to man up a bit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 21, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> You are giving me NaruSaku fan vibes with how sure you are of yourself.Saying it's guaranteed even though the story doesn't appear to be heading in that direction, you are only setting yourself up for massive disappointment.
> 
> Logic dictates that after so much focus on Chitoge the focus will now shift to one of the other many MAIN HEROINES. Are you not familiar with Nisekoi storytelling pattern by now?  Chitogi is  not any more of a main heroine than Onodera, Marika , or Sensei. Chitogi isn't the reader favorite, she isn't the one that Raku openly admits his love for, and her current status after Raku thought he might lose her for good is friend zoned. Where does your confidence come from?
> 
> The point of this arc was literally to force a situation where Raku would once and for all decide what his feelings for her actually were, and this is where we've ended up. It's over.



I partially understand your reasoning...but come on, when was the last time you read a harem where the obvious main girl WASN'T the one MC ended up with? That shit is so insanely rare (and considering how NON-revolutionary Nisekoi is...this one will be no different). The majority of the ones I've read have either: A) Ended in true harem, B) Nonsensical "fill in your own ending" ending, or C) Hooked up with the most obvious female protagonist. I don't hate Chitoge, so that ending won't really bother me...though I suppose the only way I'd really be happy is if my crack pairing happened, which it obviously will not (Raku x Tsugumi).

Also...the NaruSaku thing isn't really accurate because Naruto was primarily a battle manga with terrible bits of forced romance thrown in, while Nisekoi is a full fledged harem series (and lets be realistic, NaruSaku SHOULD have happened...but whatever, Naruto had a shit-tier ending in more ways than one lol).


----------



## Morglay (Mar 21, 2015)

imogen lace said:


> I can see your point. As a NaruSaku fan I know full well what disappointment is. There is always a possibility that the pairing you want won't happen or the end will remain open. The difference though between Nisekoi and Naruto is that one was a *shonen and one is harem*. A majority of Harem storylines I have read are either open ended or the main two characters take the lead.



 You mean one is an action adventure and one is a harem.


----------



## OS (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Morglay (Mar 24, 2015)

Nisekoi manga fans seem to be good looking, employed, well dressed individuals... Seems legit.


----------



## OS (Mar 24, 2015)

Those are the anime fans before they read the manga.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 24, 2015)

OS said:


> Those are the anime fans before they read the manga.



Why would they be pointing and laughing hysterically at their own thoughts about the series?


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 24, 2015)

I think those are people who read the manga laughing at anime folks for thinking that we are anywhere near conclusion.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Nisekoi manga fans seem to be good looking, employed, well dressed individuals... Seems legit.



I am all of these things 

No tie, though. I would look out of place at my job.


----------



## Azula (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh god that last line


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 25, 2015)

Honestly...I'm kinda wishing the anime just goes original ending. I normally despise original anime endings, but let's be honest...if they end it, it'll be roughly on par (possibly even better) than how the manga will actually end anyways lol. However, I'm assuming the anime is insanely popular, so I can't imagine them actually ending the series when they could potentially sell a fuckload more Blurays...


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 27, 2015)

So new popularity poll?


*Spoiler*: __ 




1: Marika 1204
2: Chitoge 930
3: Ruri 521
4: Onodera 484
5: Maruusha 439

Apparently it's a "Chapter Poll".
Basically:
Marika's Amusement Park date
Romeo and Juliet
Ruri's Granddad
Onodera flashback
Explains itself.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2015)

I read that you could only vote for this one with a ticket found in the magazine. 

Onodera fans confirmed for poor.
Sasuga Y-san.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 27, 2015)

800 votes. Each one needed a ticket from the magazine. 

There are fanboys.

There are waifu warriors.

Then there's Y-san.


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> So new popularity poll?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh Thank God it's only chapter based, and using a stupid way of collecting votes.



Marika at # 1 though....


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 27, 2015)

Can anyone even remember that Marika chapter? I sure as hell can't.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 27, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Can anyone even remember that Marika chapter? I sure as hell can't.



Wasn't that one with her "friend"...the one that apparently picked on her a bunch...and then the ferris wheel ride or w/e? I dunno...was pretty forgettable. Marika at the top of a popularity poll though  Oh well, least it wasn't Kosaki...


----------



## stream (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope the author doesn't take popularity polls in consideration? seems a bit BS, though, with Tsugumi not even in the top 5


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 27, 2015)

> Readers of the Nisekoi manga have reacted to anime-only viewers anticipations by laughing hysterically, then breaking down crying before inevitably getting sidetracked with a debate over who is Best Girl.



Ahhh shit that's hilarious.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2015)

Chapter 164

Hmmm...promised girl in the story dies (and her house apparently burns down). Marika won some stupid arbitrary popularity poll at the beginning of this chapter...is Marika actually the chosen girl that Raku is fated to marry  (but since she is dying soon, and it won't really matter)? That would be interesting...that way, the choice will be fully based on the girl he likes instead of just some stupid promise from childhood.

Oh God...a date with Kosaki >.> Time to skip next chapter...lol.


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 28, 2015)

I want this to move on a pace. now the story book is back in play I want raku and onodera to try the key and it not work...then bring book up at school and others give it a go. but I know that won't happen. Looks like Raku is uncomfortable though and not excited with the idea it is her...if he at least thinks if chitoge in next chapter and realises he doesn't feel for onodera as much anymore I will be happier.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2015)

Nooo.  Don't take her on a date, Raku.


----------



## Azula (Mar 29, 2015)

This chapter.



All according to plan so far 


*Spoiler*: __ 





-Azula- said:


> I hope the final showdown would be between Onodera and Chitoge, the locket revealing Onodera as the promised girl, as she is everything he wanted in a girl in the beginning of the series and even in the oneshot.
> The story would probably stretch out to the end of three years, the time they are required to be false lovers ( I think we are nearing the end of the second year? ).
> 
> But he will stop Chitoge when she turns to leave, Komi would probably pull things like- journey is more important than the destination, all the memories they made etc, sorry Onodera






Haru being so direct, what is going in her mind?


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 29, 2015)

The final page of that book is probably a harem with all the girls


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The promise girl being laid to rest in that picture page looks like she has Chitoge's bunny ear headband, though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2015)

Based Marika takes the top spot in the poll again. 

I love Haru when she is in troll mode. Once again she tries to set Kosaki up in a situation to be alone with Raku and in this case it is a date on top of it. Good job imouto-chan.

Komi is totally going to troll us with that picture book I'm not ready to call any of these girls who have keys the promised girl while there are pages of that damn book still missing.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 29, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Based Marika takes the top spot in the poll again.
> 
> I love Haru when she is in troll mode. Once again she tries to set Kosaki up in a situation to be alone with Raku and in this case it is a date on top of it. Good job imouto-chan.
> 
> Komi is totally going to troll us with that picture book I'm not ready to call any of these girls who have keys the promised girl while there are pages of that damn book still missing.



I have a different opinion about Haru. In fact I actually think it ruins her character to be the girl that is trying to set things up between her sister and Raku while she has feelings for him as well.
With that being said I hope there is a moment in this story where she becomes honest with her own feelings and after that hopefully we will have Haru telling her sister that she also likes him and that they will be love rivals.
Just imagining a situation where Raku ends up with Haru and both start dating and being lovey-dovey in front of Onodera would be so delicious it actually makes me want to root a bit for that pairing.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 31, 2015)

I kinda have a feeling that during Raku and Kosaki's date that Chitoge and Hana will coincidentally be at the same restaurant. Something something...Hana is going to question this, Chitoge gets resolve...plot happens? Here's hoping...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2015)

Chapter 165 is out now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 3, 2015)

Classic Nisekoi.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2015)

Disposed, much like the plot of this manga


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2015)

Why am i not surprised, I wonder


----------



## Azula (Apr 3, 2015)

That last page, Komi delivering the much demanded plot. 

Also how many of these- 'If boy and girl does this they are bound together' things have we had.

-The Legendary firework with Haru.
-The Magic arrow with Chitoge.

and now this Legendary Fir Tree


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2015)

Disgusting unless of course this means that the promised girl crap is done away with like it should have been from the beginning.  

Rot in hell, Komi.


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 3, 2015)

The plot literally went to the trash can... 
This manga.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol...so absurdly stupid.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2015)

Haru keeps trying to help her useless sister and watch Kosaki come back with NO visible results and NO progress yet again.

Komi is totally trolling us with the pendant and key thing in this little errand. These silly kids should have popped that crap open over a year ago but they don't want to face reality and want to keep the lie going for as long as possible. With bare minimum efforts to open the stupid pendant. Crack it open Raku if the rings are going to tell you who the damn girl is the keys are unnecessary.



-Azula- said:


> That last page, Komi delivering the much demanded plot.
> 
> Also how many of these- 'If boy and girl does this they are bound together' things have we had.
> 
> ...



Glad someone else notices he keeps reusing the same tired plot devices. Komi was so critically acclaimed for his one shots among fandoms but he clearly isn't anything special once he has to actually keep a series going.


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2015)

See ya'll next week.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2015)

OS said:


> See ya'll next week.



Well obviously. I need to see this ride end.


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2015)

What if it ends with them just being friends?


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2015)

Raku x Chitoge is guaranteed.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 3, 2015)

You had one job grandpa.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 3, 2015)

I hate Haru for this chapter. Hate.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 4, 2015)

Gotta feel bad for that grandpa. He's already running a shady store and with that kind of service it would be easy to end his business.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2015)

OS said:


> See ya'll next week.



I come back every week for Shuu x Ruri, Tsugumi, and Yui. Kosaki to a lesser extent because I'm really tiring of her even though she had the lead over everyone else from the start of high school. Despite Ruri's and Haru's best efforts she has pissed the lead away and Chitoge usurped her ages ago probably. Raku's just dense as fuck and doesn't realize it yet.


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2015)

At least kosaki is his love interest and not his best friend


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2015)

OS said:


> At least kosaki is his love interest and not his best friend



As if that will even remotely matter in the end lol...


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2015)

Too bad harems don't end like Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou. Literally a harem ending


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

Chapter 166


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2015)

OS said:


> Too bad harems don't end like Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou. Literally a harem ending



But that ended way too soon and sudden


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

This chapter...Jesus Christ. Those two are just way too innocent...that shit is sickening 

Surprise surprise...the garbage is leaving at EXACTLY the same time as the Christmas tree event! lol...this fuckin series man. Oh well...I know I'll keep reading it until the end...


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2015)

Hideous chapter.  Onedera a shit.


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2015)

The cuteness in the art is wasted on the story.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2015)

Didn't even finish it. Terrible character.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2015)

Hold on. How did I miss that there are two Oremonogatari x Nisekoi crossover chapters?


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 11, 2015)

He's gonna bring the garbage truck to the meet up spot so both promises get fulfilled.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 166



He is only going to confess if Kosaki is the "promised girl" are you kidding me? This is why Raku fucking sucks. Why did he even start liking this girl to begin with when he had no clue if she was going to be some brat he made a promise with 10 years ago? If you like her just fucking confess promise girl or not.

Raku is insufferable when he does stuff like that. Somebody bring Shuu back so he can ask this jackass who he actually likes again? Obviously Chitoge but I digress. He remains so stuck in the past it is preventing him from having a future with any of these girls let alone the one he supposedly "likes" in Kosaki.

Anyway, fuck the pendant dude or if you get the pendant crack the bitch open and find out which names are on the rings.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

It's funny that the author kinda makes the point like: will Raku go get the locket (holding onto past) or will he go to Kosaki (embracing the now). As if there is actually any doubt lol...of course he is going to get the locket. Oh well, good for me...because holy shit this chapter was brutal. Raku x Kosaki is just terribly boring...so I'm glad he will go and fetch the locket lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2015)

You know what mortifies me the most? that each time i read one fo these boring Raku x Kosaki chapters or Raku still being an idiot believeing he actually likes her, I go back to the One-shot and keep torturing myself with the same question " Why didn?t Komi allow Raku to stay like in this one?"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> You know what mortifies me the most? that each time i read one fo these boring Raku x Kosaki chapters or Raku still being an idiot believeing he actually likes her, I go back to the One-shot and keep torturing myself with the same question " Why didn?t Komi allow Raku to stay like in this one?"



Because...harems sell more? Dunno...

While Raku was certainly far more badass in the oneshot, if things went that route, we would most likely only get Chitoge (which isn't bad...but without Tsugumi/Yui/Ruri...this manga would be stale). Also, it would probably just be a run of the mill battle manga anyways...though I guess this is just a generic harem as well. Hmmmm


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2015)

They could have made it a romeo juliet kind of thing. Or maybe introduce other characters with other love interests. Maybe keep one of the girls to make a good love triangle

-tsumugi- the bodyguard that also like raku but is torn between her friend and her feelings
-Marika- The love interest who is basically from another world as the daughter of the police chief. Even better make her a character that wants to be a cop because her dad was a cop and the manga deals can get a bit darker dealing with the troubles raku goes through as the son of a yakuza(if you wanna make the series darker)
Onedera- the og love interest.
Chinese mafia girl- a rival mafia gang that likes raku

The guy could have tried making it a slice of life with characters and comedy rather than harem and have occasional feels.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Because...harems sell more? Dunno...
> 
> While Raku was certainly far more badass in the oneshot, if things went that route, we would most likely only get Chitoge (which isn't bad...but without Tsugumi/Yui/Ruri...this manga would be stale). Also, it would probably just be a run of the mill battle manga anyways...though I guess this is just a generic harem as well. Hmmmm



In this one he will still get chitoge so I don?t think that matters, with Raku being more nitpicky and level headed not really interested in anyone, it could have still made a nice harem as he discovers more about his reltionship with this girls, or the same that OS said.


----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 12, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Obviously Chitoge but I digress..



Just lol. The main character sees her as a best friend, based off his spoken words and inner dialogue. That means he lovessss her. Love this logic. Like Raku is obviously some retard in denial. Hes dense but not THAT dense. The author has actually shown that hes perceptive when it counts, but chooses to ignore things.

Chitoge fans.....you guys need to calm down. The first girl trope in harem manga / anime  hasn't been relevant for years, if you've been keeping up with all the latest works. The promise girl will win because that's the plot device the author decided to use from the start. Whether that's one of the girls of all of them at the same time, Chitoge doesn't hold any type of lead or advantage at this time.


----------



## teabiscuit (Apr 12, 2015)

not liking the direction of the story, tbh

thought there'd be more plot development since the recent shindig with chitoge and shuu trying to get raku to confront her feelings, but i guess i should have seen this coming

just wish these onodera chapters weren't so bloody boring. no offence to actual fans of the pairing, of course


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 12, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Just lol. The main character sees her as a best friend, based off his spoken words and inner dialogue. That means he lovessss her. Love this logic. Like Raku is obviously some retard in denial. Hes dense but not THAT dense. The author has actually shown that hes perceptive when it counts, but chooses to ignore things.
> 
> Chitoge fans.....you guys need to calm down. The first girl trope in harem manga / anime  hasn't been relevant for years, if you've been keeping up with all the latest works. The promise girl will win because that's the plot device the author decided to use from the start. Whether that's one of the girls of all of them at the same time, Chitoge doesn't hold any type of lead or advantage at this time.



Not sure if just laughably naive...or a diehard Kosaki shipper. Raku IS just that fuckin dense lol. I personally don't ship Chitoge x Raku, but I realize that is 99% sure how it will end...ESPECIALLY if Kosaki is in fact the chosen girl from his past. That would just be the most laughably terrible writing on the planet if he ended up with her if that was the case. Why bother writing a harem manga if he is just going to end with the girl he had the initial crush on? Leave that shit to Shoujos. Shuu understands how Raku really feels, and that is why is made Raku question himself so many times. Kosaki being the girl he is crushing on will obviously lead to bait/switch (unless of course the mangaka sells out because he knows it'll move more volumes if he ends with the most popular pairing lol). I'm not saying that he DOESN'T like Kosaki (because he obviously does), it just seems to make more sense that he would end up with Chitoge after realizing how much they have been through together, etc...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Just lol. The main character sees her as a best friend, based off his spoken words and inner dialogue. That means he lovessss her. Love this logic. Like Raku is obviously some retard in denial. Hes dense but not THAT dense. The author has actually shown that hes perceptive when it counts, but chooses to ignore things.
> 
> Chitoge fans.....you guys need to calm down. The first girl trope in harem manga / anime  hasn't been relevant for years, if you've been keeping up with all the latest works. The promise girl will win because that's the plot device the author decided to use from the start. Whether that's one of the girls of all of them at the same time, Chitoge doesn't hold any type of lead or advantage at this time.



The most hilarious part of this is that I'm not even a Chitoge fan.


----------



## teabiscuit (Apr 12, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Chitoge fans.....you guys need to calm down. The first girl trope in harem manga / anime  hasn't been relevant for years, if you've been keeping up with all the latest works. The promise girl will win because that's the plot device the author decided to use from the start. Whether that's one of the girls of all of them at the same time, Chitoge doesn't hold any type of lead or advantage at this time.



not really a case of being a 'chitoge fan' or playing to tropes so much as just understanding the direction of a story, which is clearly in favour of chitoge. just apply some reading comprehension and compare raku's 'advancement' (i use this term very loosely, because real advancement in this story is a mirage) with chitoge to how far he's come with onodera instead

with chitoge, they've gone from genuine animosity to friends to raku actually beginning to question his feelings to chitoge (with a little shove from best boy shuu) -- albeit, this nosedived spectacularly in the form of him smacking her in the face with a giga friend zone strike

(also look at the one shot, i mean come _on_)

conversely, his relationship with onodera amounts to little more than "wow she's so pretty i wub her so much" or banal phatic talk that don't really mean anything -- the two can barely even communicate with each other at the best of times, for christ's sake, and you expect this girl to win? there's no chemistry whatsoever

what else was i going to say

oh yeah, onodera sux

(nah, just kidding. you're entitled to your own opinion, but i think the direction of the story clearly leans towards chitoge)


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Chitoge fans.....you guys need to calm down. The first girl trope in harem manga / anime  hasn't been relevant for years, if you've been keeping up with all the latest works. The promise girl will win because that's the plot device the author decided to use from the start. Whether that's one of the girls of all of them at the same time, Chitoge doesn't hold any type of lead or advantage at this time.



I hope you cry when Chitoge wins so I can enjoy your tears.


----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 14, 2015)

The Chitogi fanboys go big in this thread lmao. Do you guys wanna do a sig bet? Wouldn't recommend it though. My ships always win.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 14, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> The Chitogi fanboys go big in this thread lmao. Do you guys wanna do a sig bet? Wouldn't recommend it though. My ships always win.



Who is your ship?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> The Chitogi fanboys go big in this thread lmao. Do you guys wanna do a sig bet? Wouldn't recommend it though. My ships always win.





A sig bet is fine with me.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 14, 2015)

The only chance Raku x Kosaki has is literally right now. Meaning, the author is abruptly ending the series...and this is the quick 2-3 chapter writeup. That is quite possibly the only fuckin way that that pairing will happen. It truly boggles the mind that some people actually think it'll end with those two together lol.


----------



## OS (Apr 17, 2015)

New chapter is out.

Is that actual romantic development?


----------



## Morglay (Apr 17, 2015)

Chapter 167 on redhawk

Not sure what Raku's redeeming features are. Uncertain why I care who he selects. Come to the conclusion that it is not the prize that matters, only the victory.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2015)

Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga.


----------



## OS (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Morglay (Apr 17, 2015)

Ready to be drowned in an ocean of tears.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2015)

I've decided to roll with the punches Komi throws out and just laugh at every single chapter now.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Ready to be drowned in an ocean of tears.



Pls, Morglay.  This is just the usual shit one experiences in shitty romance mangas.  Raku and Onedera might even start dating but in the end it will be Chitoge that will win.  Let us not forget the lessons that great anime such as True Tears taught us.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 17, 2015)

I wanted Tachibana to win. As she is basically out of the running I roll too.

Dream, I am not your pillow. You can't bury your face in me and mumble denial filled eulogies for your personal titanic as you choke back sobs.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm still on the SS Haru guys. We're 20,000 leagues under the sea at the moment but I'll be damned if the captain doesn't go down with the ship. 

Chitoge's my second choice though so no hard feelings for when she wins.

Tsugumi's my secret weapon.

IDC about the rest. Although I am fond of Yui.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2015)

This fuckin chapter...ugh.

Kinda sad when the color spreads are literally the best part of a chapter lol.


Really hoping someone Deux ex Machina finds the pendant...and it ends up being opened somehow. It'll reveal Kosaki ISNT the promised girl, Raku & Kosaki both chicken out on confession...business as usual lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 17, 2015)

What a boring chapter and arc.... I hope the giant tree falls over Onodera and bring a bit of excitement to this.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2015)

In other news, Nisekoi is still great.


----------



## imogen lace (Apr 17, 2015)

that chapter bugged me. I am still waiting for one of the girls (chitoge with her mum ideally) to see him with onodera and get hurt at realising that the girl he likes feels the same. chitoge will back off for her friend and her weird behaviour will make raku realise his mistake...or chitoge beats crap out of him and tells him to man up. curious to know who gets locket...I reckon Marika as her police probably stalk him...that or one of his or chitoges men...


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2015)

A part of me is really glad that Raku decided to not go for the pendant and instead go see the girl he likes instead.  I say, fuck the pendant because it is a super boring plot device.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2015)

Dream said:


> A part of me is really glad that Raku decided to not go for the pendant and instead go see the girl he likes instead.  I say, fuck the pendant because it is a super boring plot device.



I'd rather have a boring ass plot device...than getting stuck with a boring ass pairing.



Zabuza said:


> What a boring chapter and arc.... I hope the giant tree falls over Onodera and bring a bit of excitement to this.



lol...my God, could you imagine if Komi actually had the balls to kill off Kosaki like that? That shit would be legendary...


----------



## OS (Apr 17, 2015)

Dream said:


> A part of me is really glad that Raku decided to not go for the pendant and instead go see the girl he likes instead.  I say, fuck the pendant because it is a super boring plot device.



You do know it's coming back though, right?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2015)

OS said:


> You do know it's coming back though, right?



Yeah, I know that it is coming back but for one glorious moment he stuck the finger to the pendant.


----------



## Azula (Apr 18, 2015)

So does that mean being the promise girl no longer guarantees being the girl Raku gets together with.


----------



## imogen lace (Apr 18, 2015)

/\ I think it will be something typical like he realises the locket is not important but has convinced himself onodera is the one and as he realises his feelings for someone else he starts to worry about letting down the promised girl, who he thinks is onodera, then is relieved and happy when the locket opens to reveal the name of the one he loves truly and says something like he hoped it would be that person....kind like a 'you've got mail' scenario.


----------



## Scud (Apr 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Yeah, I know that it is coming back but for one glorious moment he stuck the finger to the pendant.


Yeah, but only because he's operating on the baseless assumption that Onodera is the "promise girl". This isn't progress; it's sheer stupidity, at best.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2015)

I loved seeing Raku in so much agony. 

Well, I'll be damned he actually didn't prioritize the stupid pendant this time. I actually forgot Yui had said that to Raku as well. Good, fuck the pendant and fuck the promise. Yui and Shuu need to team up and get this guy to pick a girl already regardless of what a bunch of 6-year old kids decided to do on the playground some random day. Too bad he "convinced" himself that Kosaki is the promised girl anyway so he is still clinging to that. But I'm totally fine with the pendant being gone for a measurable amount of time. It made no sense for it to still be floating around once we learned it has the fucking names of the people inside it.



Dream said:


> Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga.



  



Atlantic Storm said:


> I've decided to roll with the punches Komi throws out and just laugh at every single chapter now.



You should have been doing this after year 1 was finished tbh.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2015)

I caught up around fifteen chapters into year two.


----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga. Fuck this manga.



You still up for that sig bet after this chapter bro? I hope you don't think this particular mangaka has the balls to have Raku pick one girl, then leave her and pick Chitogi. Hes been playing it by the book this entire time.

Not saying Onodera has this won, but hopefully this chapter calms you guys a bit.  Chitogi has no type of lead or advantage.


----------



## Roman (Apr 21, 2015)

While the pendant will come back, it shows Raku cares less for a promise he made in a time he can't even remember anymore, signifying how much he's grown through the series. However, I doubt this is the end. Raku's known for being pretty pansy. As much as he wants it, he's not gonna just confess. I'd be really disappointed too considering their relationship hasn't gotten much further than clumsy mishaps and blushbombs. Chitoge and Raku's relationship has a lot more meat to it by comparison.


----------



## Katou (Apr 21, 2015)

So Marika was right all along . .. with the Rings and stuff 

she probably knows everything. .but feigns ignorance anyway


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2015)

Raku and growth 

The character who grew the most, far off from the rest, is Chitoge.
I really don't like the "violent tsundere" archetype, and she was 99% violence for the earlier parts of the manga. But now she almost dropped the violence and actually became very likeable.

Probable second place is Tsugumi.


----------



## Roman (Apr 21, 2015)

It's been strongly implied she knew everything since the very beginning, especially when Yui was first introduced.

And yeah, Raku may not have grown a lot, but this chapter is a step forward for him. I agree Chitoge's the one who developed the most.

What would be truly laughable is if someone said Kosaki's grown throughout the series.


----------



## Katou (Apr 21, 2015)

The Growth that Raku is only getting is his "Love" for Chitoge . .

while Onodera fades away. . .but not completely


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2015)

So nothing happened with the locket and the development between Raku and Onodera boils down to handholding


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2015)

>new chapter out


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn...I was honestly hoping he would confess to her and they became a couple...but that the manga wouldn't end right then and there. Because if that were to happen, it would basically secure that RakuxKosaki WOULDN'T happen in the very end (cuz this is a harem, and the MC wouldn't start dating the true girl until the end of the series). Oh well...

Locket magically finds its way back to them...shocker. Wonder who gave them the story book. Pretty sad Winter break is already over...because that means no Chitoge + Hana  Christ this chapter was a disappointment on so many levels lol. Hopefully Marika causes some shit next week...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2015)

160+ chapters in, Raku has friendzoned Chitoge, is in mutual puppy love with Onodera and went as far as handholding which is the shounen romance progress equivalent of anal sex.

But somehow, Chitoge is still going to win, because that's how this works. Holy fuck


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2015)

Zaru said:


> 160+ chapters in, Raku has friendzoned Chitoge, is in mutual puppy love with Onodera and went as far as handholding which is the shounen romance progress equivalent of anal sex.
> 
> *But somehow, Chitoge is still going to win, because that's how this works. Holy fuck*



Eh, even though that is cliche as fuck (and yeah, it will probably end with those two)...still better than a terrible ending involving Kosaki.


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2015)

harems don't end with any girl winning


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2015)

lol I just skipped the whoel chapter tot he last 3 pages.

Anyway, wanna see what Marika will do, she is like the Team Rocket of this series


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 25, 2015)

nothing happened again


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 25, 2015)

Honestly...all I care about now in this series is seeing Shuu hook up with Ruri eventually lol. It's not going to end how I want it anyways, so I'll just leave who Raku ends up with to head-canon.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 25, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Anyway, wanna see what Marika will do, *she is like the Team Rocket of this series*



Dear God... How did I never make this comparison in my mind?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 25, 2015)

I couldn't careless about that promise now, Raku basically said it's pointless to find out to.

Onodera has this won. End manga please/


----------



## Azula (Apr 25, 2015)

Back to square one, even the characters are getting aware they are in an infinite loop, Marika starts seeing onodera as a threat, good, stir things up plz.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> I couldn't careless about that promise now, Raku basically said it's pointless to find out to.
> 
> Onodera has this won. End manga please/



Pls, Onodera is far from winning.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 25, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls, Onodera is far from winning.



Exactly...people who say "Onodera has this won" either are fuckin insane (or talking about Haru Onodera, not Kosaki), or truly just want this manga to end for whatever reason...and that is just the quickest/easiest way to write an ending.



Was thinking about it last night, and I wonder if we have a mini Marika arc right now...but it ends with her getting super sick. She reveals she is dying, and then the other girls realize "there isn't much time left...life is precious, I need to confess." Would be nice, but...that involves plot progression, so I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> 160+ chapters in, Raku has friendzoned Chitoge, is in mutual puppy love with Onodera and went as far as handholding which is the shounen romance progress equivalent of anal sex.
> 
> But somehow, Chitoge is still going to win, because that's how this works. Holy fuck



It's just a matter of when this happens now.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh God...new doujin is out? Well...time to commission this one as well. Thought Kiasaku only released new doujins at Comiket...which is in August. Oh well, good times (unless that is just a preview).


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2015)

it's been out


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 27, 2015)

OS said:


> it's been out



5.5 sure as hell isn't on exhentai, that's for sure. If you have it, gonna need you to PM so I can get that shit translated...


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2015)

Need to read that too...I?m sure it has more plot than the original series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, and that series of doujins actually focuses primarily on best-girl Tsugumi too.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> 160+ chapters in, Raku has friendzoned Chitoge, is in mutual puppy love with Onodera and went as far as handholding which is the shounen romance progress equivalent of anal sex.
> 
> But somehow, Chitoge is still going to win, because that's how this works. Holy fuck



This is a smart man. Mutual hand holding is btw the most intimate thing that's happened so far in the manga btw.Along with a reconfirmation of Rakus feelings still being the same. So yes Onodera is winning atm. I wanna say she was never not. Chitogi has gotten the most development, but look where all that panel time has gotten her. It's laughable.

I'm personally betting on Marika atm. But If she fails to do something big  in the next arc that focuses on her, then it's Onoderas win.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 29, 2015)

Pretty sure the purpose of this upcoming Marika arc will ultimately lead up to her revealing she is terminal.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2015)

Or just another funny failure, Komi seems not to give a shit about this condition of hers.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2015)

1. Who said there will be a Marika arc?

2. What is with this bullshit about her having a terminal illness just because she's offhandedly claimed to have a weak body? smh.

3. Of course he doesn't give a shit because it's not supposed to be a big thing.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 29, 2015)

Everybody who claims to have M.E. or a condition like it is in fact terminally ill.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 29, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> 1. Who said there will be a Marika arc?
> 
> 2. What is with this bullshit about her having a terminal illness just because she's offhandedly claimed to have a weak body? smh.
> 
> 3. Of course he doesn't give a shit because it's not supposed to be a big thing.



It was very apparent at the end of last chapter that Marika is plotting some shit...therefore the logical conclusion is: Marika arc.

Uhh...it's been shown multiple times she is sickly, and hell, she even signed her own WILL at one point. Yeah, she is terminal, or this is some crazy long con of a joke by Komi.

And yeah, it probably won't be a big thing (though it should be), because the author is a giant pussy and doesn't want to hurt his fanbase at all...


----------



## Morglay (Apr 29, 2015)

You seem very eager to kill off Marika.

Is it because you hate her non autisit way of expressing herself and her weapon like body that she exhibits when she pleases.

Do you hate freedom? Do you hate America?


----------



## stream (Apr 29, 2015)

Sure, something as serious as a terminal illness will show up in Nisekoi. Not.

Marika has a weak body, and she is playing on it whenever it suits her. And sometimes, she really has to bow out for a while, whenever it suits the story. That's it. It will never amount to more.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 29, 2015)

Morglay said:


> You seem very eager to kill off Marika.
> 
> Is it because you hate her non autisit way of expressing herself and her weapon like body that she exhibits when she pleases.
> 
> Do you hate freedom? Do you hate America?



I don't hate Marika...in fact, quite the opposite. She is a lot of fun and isn't afraid to hide her feelings for Raku. I'm just putting together all the pieces about her sickness...and that is what it comes together as.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 29, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> *I'm just putting together all the pieces about her sickness...and that is what it comes together as.*



I am sure your degree in googling symptoms is valid in some alternate universe.


----------



## kidgogeta (May 1, 2015)

Marika having a frail body is just one of the common literary devices used to make a better impression. It contrasts with her aggressiveness and makes her more endearing. No need to look so deep into it, especially when we know what kind of manga this is.


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2015)

Does this girl look healthy to you


----------



## Morglay (May 1, 2015)

Practically a Saiyan.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 1, 2015)

So is there a chapter this week...or does Golden Week fuck us?


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2015)

Golden week fucks us.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2015)

Not only for this but for everything...no Nisekoi, no OP, no Bleach when finally my boy Grimm is back, no Shokugeki,  no BnHA

Fuck ya Golden Week


----------



## OS (May 1, 2015)

deal with it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2015)

I'm only just now reading the last chapter, but of course Komi has to keep bullshitting us with even more missing pages. 

Welp, can't see what ridiculous and diabolical plan Marika will try to set into motion. Hopefully, it isn't just a rehashing of something she has already done before.


----------



## Azula (May 9, 2015)

Oh my, it's finally confirmed about Marika.

She really does not have much time.

It could be another one of Nisekoi trolls but hints of it seem spread all over even before this.


----------



## Araragi (May 9, 2015)

>no time left

I call bs. The guard chick is just saying that to get him to like Marika or take steps towards a relationship he wouldn't be able to take back. A guilt trip thing, basically. Absolutely retarded. The author thinks he can end every other chapter with these one-liners and then make it anti-climactic as fuck only to rinse and repeat for every girl. 

Welp, whatever. It's not like I expected anything better.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2015)

Am I the only one finding it a strange coincidence that this chapter ties in exactly with the latest anime episode? The ep was chronologically far off from the previous one (christmas arc) and seemed like an odd pick to continue the story. It was about Marika's bad health and them studying together... and now those are referenced


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2015)

Marika is an evil genius... 

She is whipping all the stops out to close datass.

At worst I am going to call treatment overseas.


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2015)

If Marika dies I will stop reading this.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2015)

I?m 90% sure this is Komi trolling...it would be good for a change that the other 10% make sitself present though.


----------



## SandLeaf (May 9, 2015)

Mikage in chapter 97: Whatever ye do, no regrets, okay?

Marika in this chapter: I can say for sure that there is no one quite as decided as I am when it comes to their future. I will have no regrets.

Live life and enjoy your remaining time and die with no regrets. How much time does she have though? Until they graduate? When they become third years? I remember that they became second years right after the chapter with april fools day and it said in the chapter its almost new years. And will raku find out her secret this arc or later?

A few predictions: In chapter 145 marika did something very suspicious. She took a look at raku and chitoge's gang members after raku picked chitoge for the borrowing race and she just accepted it and on the last page she seems to be talking to Honda about something. Im gonna guess she will find out about them fake dating. And remember in volume 5 she kissed raku on the right side of the cheek and in chapter 97 on the left said and said next time she will take the center? Maybe that will happen in this arc or when her time is almost up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 9, 2015)

Though it seems obvious Marika is dying (as I've said in the past)...that was kinda strange that Honda just threw it out there like that. Knowing Komi, it probably will just be some bullshit plan concocted by Marika in order for Raku to date her (and everything that alluded to her dying previously can be explained away as bullshit for whatever stupid reason he could come up with >.> )


----------



## kidgogeta (May 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Though it seems obvious Marika is dying



Just like its obvious Chitogi is gonna win right? Dude this authors a god damn troll. Anything is fair game.


----------



## Byrd (May 10, 2015)

He doesn't have the balls to kill her


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 10, 2015)

Sorry, meant obvious if the author wasn't a bitch who only cares about sales...my bad.


----------



## Reyes (May 10, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Just like its obvious Chitogi is gonna win right? Dude this authors a god damn troll. Anything is fair game.



She's going to win, just accept it.


----------



## Reyes (May 15, 2015)

Spoiler img for next chapter:


----------



## Lortastic (May 15, 2015)

^

Translates roughly to:

Please. Just a bit more. Just endure only a little bit more. Only for now... with Raku-sama...

May mean something a bit different once there is context. 

Something like that.

But.... Given what happens last chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Her health is probably giving out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2015)

Chapter 170


----------



## Lord Genome (May 15, 2015)

Rip                       .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2015)

Cute chapter...still unsure whether or not this was planned lol. In any case, she'll collapse, Raku will find out the truth, and blah blah blah.

Now that I think about it...I wonder if Raku would actually suggest they date if she is indeed terminal (so she can be happy for her remaining time)...and if Marika would accept, or if she would decline because that would hurt her pride (knowing that he is just doing that from pity). Would be a fun arc if they did indeed start dating (though I assume at some point Marika would break it off and tell him to be honest with himself at the other girls)...but that would imply plot progression, so that will likely not happen.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2015)

If Komi really does make Marika terminal I'll be shocked. Y-san will never let him live a peaceful life if he were to kill Marika off.


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2015)

Marika has planned this whole thing - she wants that Romeo Juliet ending. When they stumble upon a tomb next chapter things will get heavy.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 16, 2015)

If Marika really dies, I'll give them mad props. But probably just need a surgery or something.


----------



## imogen lace (May 23, 2015)

Either Marika is very sick or just weak and the 'not much time' relates to a deadline like a hospital appointment or she is moving or it is before her dad finds out something comic. 

I watched toradora recently and one character made something quite clear...that the oonodera type character that the lead has a crush on is not the right match as they are like the sun and as such he would always be in their shadow and follow everything the want. He wouldn't be able to criticise or tell her off even when she needs it and that wouldn't be right for her either... The only one raku is truly himself with and can stand up against is chitoge. The quicker he realises it the better.


----------



## SandLeaf (May 24, 2015)

New chapter is out. 

So is Marika's mother really mean and abusive? Or very caring and protective and wants to know what going on with her? But if that's the case then how come she's never around for her? Unless she's busy all the time like chitoge's mom.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 24, 2015)

SandLeaf said:


> New chapter is out.
> 
> So is Marika's mother really mean and abusive? Or very caring and protective and wants to know what going on with her? But if that's the case then how come she's never around for her? Unless she's busy all the time like chitoge's mom.



I'd assume just very protective...but still allows Marika freedom to do as she wishes as long as she keeps herself healthy. However, after a crazy incident like this, pretty sure her Mom is gonna flip her shit lol. Also, considering her Dad is like the head of the Police Department or w/e, you could also assume she has a very high position in power and is also quite busy.

Cute chapter, made me like Marika a lot more (got to see her softer side and legit reasons as opposed to her super clingy annoying bullshit). Kinda figured she would say "why did you say something so unnecessary, Honda?"...and I was right lol. I just pray this mini-arc continues instead of this just getting swept under the rug until the next big health issue with Marika.


----------



## alekos23 (May 24, 2015)

At this rate it'll turn out Raku's mom is the top assasin on the planet or something. 

Nisekoi's true message:Beware of mother-in-laws.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 31, 2015)

Chapter 172

Kosaki and Chitoge encouraging one another to pursue the person they have feelings for...OH BOY, this will lead to fun times (hopefully).

Everyone has decent wishes and stuff....Paula asks for bigger boobs  So great. Ruri and Tsugumi looked way different than they usually do, so that was interesting.

Welp, all the girls are getting drunk...and we ALL know how that ended last time. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH!


----------



## Azula (May 31, 2015)

Raku's wish was skipped? well he must have wished for Marika to recover full health and since this chapter kept repeating how wishes will come true it will become true.

Welp no one is dying in this manga.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2015)

Indeed^
Just came here to say that they missed a really good opportunity for Raku to wish Marika successful recovery. That is so something Raku would wish for.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 31, 2015)

Or, considering this little temple visit will last a few chapters...it is possible his wish is revealed soon (unless all the girls getting drunk is purely for humor...cuz we all know how things went the last time).


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 1, 2015)

Welp thats a Marika ending confirmed


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 4, 2015)

Uhm....guuuuuys.

The magic girl spin-off is now uncensored.
Nipples and all.
Not gonna get banned if I post the page?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 4, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Uhm....guuuuuys.
> 
> The magic girl spin-off is now uncensored.
> Nipples and all.
> Not gonna get banned if I post the page?



...Say what?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2015)

SandLeaf said:


> ...Say what?



It's true

Color me surprised


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 4, 2015)

I said.

That spin-off is now uncensored.
Fuck it, .
Chapter 51


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2015)

niskoi a shiz


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 5, 2015)

Chapter 173

Shuu's face was fuckin amazing during his warning lol. Chapter was pretty fun I guess, even though nothing really crazy happened (and it was basically a repeat of the last time they all got drunk). Glad Chitoge asked him wtf Raku meant with "best-friend"...even though she forgot, and Raku is too stupid to connect the dots with that comment.

Oh well, dat Tsugumi x Paula yuri AWWWWWW YEAH!


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 5, 2015)

And Tsugumi's first kiss is with Paula! :WOW


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2015)

lol, Tsugumi x Paula 

Shuu should just smack Raku around a lil. He has noticed that Raku is too much of an idiot to make any progress on his own and a mere deep question won?t help more than it already has...help thta is almost null.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 7, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> lol, Tsugumi x Paula
> 
> Shuu should just smack Raku around a lil. He has noticed that Raku is too much of an idiot to make any progress on his own and a mere deep question won?t help more than it already has...help thta is almost null.



Agreed. People are starting to finally give Jaegu shit for being utterly fuckin oblivious to the girls in his harem (Girl the Wild's)...hopefully Shuu does the same. I need muh progress


----------



## Azula (Jun 13, 2015)

174 out.

If Chitoge goes "just kidding, I don't have anyone I like" next week then I am gonna



Don't back down now.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 13, 2015)

Komi, don't you dare back out now you stalling son of a bitch!


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 13, 2015)

As I was reading this chapter only one thought kept coming in my head.


Just kiss already.


----------



## imogen lace (Jun 13, 2015)

/\ I agree. She should have held his hand in the cinema too. I hope she tells him. Then again I hope she doesn't and makes him squirm. He will start focussing on who she likes and get jealous which will serve him right. He may start seeing her as more than a friend.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2015)

When I read this chapter and think back to the beginning, Chitoge is basically a completely different person now.

The good part: I like her now.
The bad part: Now I feel sorry for her, as with Marika.

Raaaakuuuuuuuuu you dense friend


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 13, 2015)

Zaru said:


> When I read this chapter and think back to the beginning, Chitoge is basically a completely different person now.
> 
> The good part: I like her now.
> The bad part: Now I feel sorry for her, as with Marika.
> ...



If he wasn't dense, he wouldn't belong as the MC in a shounen manga


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2015)

We need another cliche here...a guy who actually likes Chitoge and represents a threat  other way Raku will stay stuck with the idea that he likes the worst female ever.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Not going to get my hopes up for the next chapter.  I've more than learned my lesson.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah...obligatory "lol obvious bait", but goddamn...how amazing would it be if she actually DID confess? Too bad that is clearly too much to ask for...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't trust Komi to advance the plot very much, but he _has_  dropped a few hints on things to come and created some interesting lines  of development. We've got Marika's disease and how that impacts her  relationship with Raku, as well as 's and Onodera's respective promises to each other. Beside that, there's Raku and Onodera's budding relationship and Chitoge  herself beginning to take more initiative. Unless Komi presses the reset  button on all of these (which is entirely possible, mind), I can  actually see the deadlock ending. 

At the very least, there should at least be _some _indication of  Raku becoming more aware of the feelings from the other girls, or him  giving a proper response to Marika. There's too many things brewing  underneath the surface for the status quo to remain forever. If   reveals her feelings, that would probably lead to Raku considering how  he really feels about her — as well as how he really feels about . 

That said, I'm fully braced for disappointment to strike next chapter. Chitoge will probably just go "oh never mind" and turn around while blushing madly as Raku stares onwards obliviously or something. Then Komi can go back to regurgitating the same content again for the next hundred and seventy something chapters. Or until someone from one of the fanbases (because Komi is satisfying no shipping fanbase with the way he's going about the story) gets angry enough and starts bricking his house.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 16, 2015)

Raku and Onee chan would be much better than the rest


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2015)

Chapter 175!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

While not much happened on the surface, Raku is finally having true inner conflict about his feelings

Baby steps
But hey


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2015)

Shuu is so fuckin amazing. And, not gonna get my hopes up too much, but Raku is ACTUALLY starting to think more about his real relationship with Chitoge. Actually, his relationship with ALL the girls at the moment. He knows he's kinda scumbaggin things at the moment, so the time to choose is coming. Also, Yui will have to leave if her plans of seducing Raku fail!? Bad times...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

Scumbagging... yes but I mean, in the (kinda forgotten) context of the whole fake relationship for peace thing, he can't exactly actually pick a girl without risking to blow up everything they held up for the last two(?) years, unless it's Chitoge.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Scumbagging... yes but I mean, in the (kinda forgotten) context of the whole fake relationship for peace thing, he can't exactly actually pick a girl without risking to blow up everything they held up for the last two(?) years, unless it's Chitoge.



Yeah, true enough. I did indeed forget about that somewhat after the whole "Chitoge moving back home" arc ended. But still, the girls all know the relationship is fake, so he could at least be honest with them (just gotta keep that info hidden from the actual gangs).


----------



## stream (Jun 19, 2015)

> Also, Yui will have to leave if her plans of seducing Raku fail!? Bad times...


Yeah right. There's no getting off the Raku harem train. It's gonna go on forever…


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 19, 2015)

I still don't get why all of the girls are so into Raku. Sure he can be nice, but mostly he acts like a dick. 

Also, I'll be sad if Yui leaves. She's the best


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

McSlobs said:


> I still don't get why all of the girls are so into Raku. Sure he can be nice, but mostly he acts like a dick.



Welcome to every harem story ever


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Welcome to every harem story ever



Bit off-topic, but the first thing that came to mind was not thinking Rito as a dick in To-Love Ru. He is just a wussy that is slowly becoming an enthusiastic of the idea for the Harem plan.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 19, 2015)

You know, the worst you can say about most harem protagonists is that they are unrealistically dense. Raku isn't so much dense as much as a obstinate, pig headed moron in denial. Reality is slapping him in the face but he keeps rejecting it so he can cling to his delusions. The guy has his moments but he can be so infuriating.

And what's with this chapter anyway? It looked like it will continue the plot thread from the last one, with Raku wrestling with his own feelings, but then we got Marika interlude, and ended by jumping to another completely unrelated event. That's really unfocused even by Nisekoi standards.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 19, 2015)

Nisekoi is all like this though. When there is a slight chance for development the mangaka always manages to pull off something random and avoids it. It's like he is afraid of his own story.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 19, 2015)

It's like halfway through the chapter he realized with horror that he's progressing the story so he quickly switched focus to something else.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 19, 2015)

He's in it for the paycheck while he comes up with another manga idea


----------



## imogen lace (Jun 20, 2015)

I liked watching raku squirm in this chapter. I think he is really stupid but also lacks huge waves of self esteem. He doesn't see himself as a possibility but also seems to have a guilt complex. He liked Onodera and as such has convinced himself he still does. He is like a loyal puppy, sticking to the first person that was nice to him. Every time he doubts his feelings he has to remind himself if the person he used to like. I am hoping his guilt helps force him to a realisation in the next chapter when everyone us together for the party. It is likely Yui will be the first he is honest with about his feelings. He already told her he loves her like a sister. Being older and wiser I hope she will have some words for him about not toying with women's feelings and to make up his mind. Hopefully more of the past and the secret will be revealed too.


----------



## Azula (Jun 21, 2015)

Who whoa whoa, Yui might return to china, Raku might give a serious answer to Marika, and he is getting agitated over chitoge's fellings.

THE HAREM IS DISBANDING!!!1111!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who am I kidding


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, screw all this "Does Raku really like Chitoge or Onodera" crap...he just needs to hook up with besto girl Tsugumi. Goddamn!


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 24, 2015)

Tsugumi's not bad, but Yui is where it's at


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

Chapter 176!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2015)

Pandaman has transcended One Piece and ended up in Nisekoi


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

Fuckin Chitoge ate the cake so fast it collapsed...so absurd, lol. Yui really is fuckin awesome, she just never gets enough panel time. Well, Marika is clearly going to stir some shit up now that she has heard this (or maybe she will have a change of opinion if Yui instantly shoots it down?)


----------



## Azula (Jun 26, 2015)

They keep talking about things from 10 years ago, why not just show it?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> They keep talking about things from 10 years ago, why not just show it?



Gotta keep something for the final arc I guess


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> They keep talking about things from 10 years ago, why not just show it?



I feel like it won't even be revealed to the characters how the events 10 years ago took place. I'm pretty sure there will be a few pages that only the viewers get to see about how things unfolded way back when, and this will only happen after Raku finally chooses a girl at the ending of the series.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 26, 2015)

and it better not be Onodera, she's just as annoying as Eba from KNIM


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 26, 2015)

Raku you loser, be a man and stop avoiding Chitoge. You are making her sad, you asshat!

Can Marika please stop teasing and just die already? I'm sick and tired of her.

Yui should stop listening to that deranged midget already. Is she the goddamn Don or not?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 26, 2015)

Everytime Raku opens his mouth 
Would be nice if Yui actually accepted the marriage proposal and Raku had to be the one to man up and tell her he doesn't want her to do it.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 26, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Everytime Raku opens his mouth
> Would be nice if Yui actually accepted the marriage proposal and Raku had to be the one to man up and tell her he doesn't want her to do it.



Why would he do that? He's not interested in Yui like that so he should have no reason to interfere. Honestly, that would really make him look like a jerk who's just stringing the girls along.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Raku you loser, be a man and stop avoiding Chitoge. You are making her sad, you asshat!
> 
> *Can Marika please stop teasing and just die already? I'm sick and tired of her.*
> 
> Yui should stop listening to that deranged midget already. Is she the goddamn Don or not?



lol...so fucked up, but so true.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 26, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Why would he do that? He's not interested in Yui like that so he should have no reason to interfere. Honestly, that would really make him look like a jerk who's just stringing the girls along.


Because it would be an almost straight declaration of feelings for someone which he hasn't done until now.
I just want want the guy to man up and start being clear about who he likes or not. And this doesn't go only for Yui.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm sorry, I just can't stand Yui.

There's just something so....... boring about her.

Oh look, everybody's envious of her beauty!
Oh look, she's so kind and caring with no flaws!
Oh look, she get's all of these rewards and honours at such a young age!
Oh look, she seems to know more about this than everyone else!

She just feels so..... Mary Sue-ish.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

Yoshua said:


> I'm sorry, I just can't stand Yui.
> 
> There's just something so....... boring about her.
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree. In any real life situation, she is the obvious pick...since she is amazingly perfect in every aspect. However, in a harem manga...being that perfect does get kinda boring.


----------



## Azula (Jun 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Gotta keep something for the final arc I guess



When I look back there were just too many filler chapters that could have been replaced by flashbacks from Marika/Yui/Parents' perspective. .



SkitZoFrenic said:


> I feel like it won't even be revealed to the characters how the events 10 years ago took place. I'm pretty sure there will be a few pages that only the viewers get to see about how things unfolded way back when, and this will only happen after Raku finally chooses a girl at the ending of the series.



Yeah Raku seem to be moving away from the past and focusing on present


----------



## Akatora (Jun 27, 2015)

Kinda strange that Raku was allowed to work like that at such a gathering.
Granted it could be his own decission, but his family's image could be damaged.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 27, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Everytime Raku opens his mouth
> Would be nice if Yui actually accepted the marriage proposal and Raku had to be the one to man up and tell her he doesn't want her to do it.



Yeah, but the conversation will be something like...

Yui: I'm getting married Raku. I won't see you anymore

Raku: !?!? Don't accept the proposal if you don't love him.

Yui: Do _yyou_] love me then? Would _you_ ever marry me?

Raku: I...uhhh....

Yui: That's what I thought


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2015)

Any guesses as to how many more chapters of nothing_happens: the manga until Komi ends it and chitoge wins?


*Spoiler*: __ 




60 chapter arc where raku spends 20 chapters wondering who Chitoge likes
20 more wondering why he cares
5 lying to himself about liking Onodera
5 until Chitoge tries confessing


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a pretty safe guess


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

Chapter 177


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2015)

She finally said it.
Now let's see how THIS situation will be made pointless


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> She finally said it.
> Now let's see how THIS situation will be made pointless



Yeah no kidding. I really am curious how this will play out though...because if they don't hook up, she really will be forced to marry someone else (unless of course she stops down as Don...well, can she even do that?)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

Holy shit how will Komi make this situation negligible 

Is Chitoge going to lose?


*Spoiler*: __ 




lol not in a million years




When does Marika die again?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 3, 2015)

They refer to Raku as a man.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

Morglay said:


> They refer to Raku as a man.



Eh, to be fair...I'd consider anyone who has as gigantic of a harem as him a "man".


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2015)

Chitoge losing?  Never. 

Though I wouldn't mind her losing to this one.


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2015)

Dream said:


> Chitoge losing?  Never.
> 
> Though I wouldn't mind her losing to this one.



Exactly. 

This is exactly what I came here to say.

I'm disappointed that Yui is going to be the first girl to get shot down. Reallyyyyy disappointed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

You never know...could just be Step#1 towards the Harem End.


----------



## stream (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, something happened.

I still bet that the end of the week will come and go, and nothing will have changed


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> She finally said it.
> Now let's see how THIS situation will be made pointless



"Is this some sort of a joke Yui-nee?

Yes, it is."


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 3, 2015)

If Raku avoids giving a real answer...._again_, I'll be disappointed


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> "Is this some sort of a joke Yui-nee?
> 
> Yes, it is."




Yeah, I fully expect Raku to go eh nandatte or something and then Yui is going to lose confidence and say it was a joke


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Yeah, I fully expect Raku to go eh nandatte or something and then Yui is going to lose confidence and say it was a joke



Kinda doubt that she would just play it off...considering she WILL have to get married. Some shit is about to go down, it has to.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

What is Komi up to 

We're not getting off the ride just yet, but what's he doing?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> What is Komi up to
> 
> We're not getting off the ride just yet, but what's he doing?



Raku does his usual bullshit and Yui is forced to marry the other person...AND THEN RAKU'S MOM SHOWS UP AND FOR SOME REASON THE WEDDING GETS CANCELLED! lol...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2015)

And then Marika makes this shit walk again 

most likely it will end next chapter but still.


----------



## Azula (Jul 4, 2015)

We actually got a flashback.



Hopefully Marika's efforts pay off this time.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 4, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Eh, to be fair...I'd consider anyone who has as gigantic of a harem as him a "man".



A harem that he doesn't know exists. Like calling someone an oil baron because they have a house sat on top of a massive oil deposit without knowing its there.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2015)

inb4 Komi is actually tired of this shit and ends it all next week


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2015)

Doubt that would ever happen. Pretty sure he got scarred for life when Double Arts got cancelled. He wants to keep the Nisekoi train going for as long as possible, lol.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

Always thought Nisekoi is his ironic revenge.

After your original personal project gets canned, write something as generic as possible - huge harem romcom, dense main character, usual character archetypes, every cliche under the sun and a mindnumbing lack of story development, to prove that this shit sells.

Can't shake the feeling that he's technically making fun of the readers who spend money on it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2015)

that?s why we don?t buy his shit


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah... sure... THAT'S why


----------



## Araragi (Jul 4, 2015)

literally fuck this series


----------



## Morglay (Jul 4, 2015)

Paying for shit when you can get it for free.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2015)

ofc yui is the first to confess lol


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 4, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> ofc yui is the first to confess lol



The second...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

Marika has been saying that shit since day 1


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2015)

lol I mean of the ones who aren't Marika


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 5, 2015)

Raku avoiding chitoge and making her eat cake...geez i want her to realise he is jealous and play on it making him run circles and go insane cause he deserves it. Marika makes me laugh sometimes she is so unlady like. I like her balls though. Yui to me says she has the strongest feelings but i don't think she does. If she can put others first and be prepared to back off and marry someone else then she isn't as mad for him as the others so i can understand marika. Yet yui is smart and probably also knows raku doesn't feel the same way. The say she just blurted her feelings out was like she had no more time and needed to get it out of the way to move on and have closure. I am curious to see the other candidate...a manly don from another group would be good for her. Raku is too young and stupid. 

If anything though raku will be forced to seriously think of his responses to these girls.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh God...Redhawk Scans just announced there is no new chapter this week. Komi must be scurrying trying to figure out how to get out of that situation that cliffhanger left lol...


----------



## stream (Jul 9, 2015)

^ easy: it was a dream


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Oh God...Redhawk Scans just announced there is no new chapter this week. Komi must be scurrying trying to figure out how to get out of that situation that cliffhanger left lol...



Fucking Komi is like

Did I just goad myself into starting the end?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 16, 2015)

The raw was


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 16, 2015)

royal guard attire


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2015)

Fabulous.  Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2015)

What is this?

It almost looks like... the train isn't stopping?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2015)

>blocked

China, why do you do this to me?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2015)

Since when does China give a darn about copyright?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not sure, but this is kind of inconvenient. Is this chapter out on rawsenmanga?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)

Korean condensed trans:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure.

Yui confesses once again to make sure he doesn't misunderstand.

He's about to say that he likes Onodera, but then Chitoge pops up in his mind, instead of Kosaki.

We get a few pages of Raku thinking about his answer, and then he finally shuts her down saying that he can only think of her a sister, not a lover.




Is Komi stopping the train


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So he's working at a rate of one ship sunk every 177 chapters?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2015)

Hope this develops a bit further also with Marika, the dude is finally trying to grow a pair hope Komi doesn?t stop it so damn early.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Hope this develops a bit further also with Marika, the dude is finally trying to grow a pair hope Komi doesn?t stop it so damn early.





> Hope Komi doesn't stop


----------



## Azula (Jul 16, 2015)

We better get a *real* kiss by the end and not just a trick of light or pressing a couple of fingers or a sheet between the lips.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 16, 2015)

I knew poor Yui was gonna get shot down, but was still hoping for a good choice.....

as long as it's not Onadera I'm ok


----------



## stream (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm afraid Raku is way too freaked out for anything as daring as a kiss to happen.

As honest as Raku is normally portrayed, he should have done the bow-down-I'm-sorry routine. But then Yui would have had to get out of the harem, so it cannot happen


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2015)

Choa said:


> Korean condensed trans:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 






Who still believes that Onodera is going to win?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)

Link removed

Holy shit you have to read this thread

Kosakifags are beyond buttblasted

It's hilarious


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2015)

Their tears are delicious.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)

They're being hypocrites and saying winning the rakubowl is shit

But if Kosaki was in the same position as Chitoge they'd be happy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 16, 2015)

Chapter 178

Yui  Feel really bad for her...especially since she is basically the best option Raku has. Oh well.

Also, lol @ Chitoge appearing in his head when he thought of the word Onodera. I guess subconsciously he is starting to realize he likes Chitoge more than Onodera.



Just read some of that comments in that thread. Holy fuck...how the hell do that many people like Onodera? Christ...that shit is sickening.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 16, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 178
> 
> Yui  Feel really bad for her...especially since she is basically the best option Raku has. Oh well.
> 
> ...



It hurt my eyes to see that many people like her. She has zero redeeming qualities.....the girl better hope she's outstanding in bed or else she's doomed


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 16, 2015)

This had to happen someday. Unless they all do some sort of fusion to become the forgotten girl Raku loved he has to start dumping whoever he doesn't like the most.

Points given to Raku for once in this story being honest with others and their feelings.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)

Onodera is his nisekoi


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2015)

lol so many people complaining how can they even like Kosaki? 

Wonder if Yui will really leave in the end or she will stay just for the lols.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)

Yui probably won't fuck off until the end


----------



## Azula (Jul 16, 2015)

She will probably stay or come back near the end, isn't part of her key stuck in the pendant?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2015)

>Redhawk Scans is blocked in China

I don't know if I should laugh or cry at this point.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2015)

wtf

Why is everything blocked in China


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Dream said:


> Their tears are delicious.


----------



## Roman (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't see her giving up on Raku so easily, and I'm willing to be the whole arranged marriage rush was so that Yui would be forced to be honest with herself, unlike what she's been doing until now. She's not gonna be out of the picture anytime soon, I bet.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 17, 2015)

If he rejects Onodera... oh god the hilarity of it all


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2015)

It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when

Onodera already lost


----------



## Azula (Jul 17, 2015)

One thing that I am looking forward to is Chitoge and Kosaki finding out they both like raku, I want bloodbath.


----------



## stream (Jul 17, 2015)

stream said:


> As honest as Raku is normally portrayed, he should have done the bow-down-I'm-sorry routine. But then Yui would have had to get out of the harem, so it cannot happen



Well whaddayaknow, it actually happened. One less girl in the harem. Seemingly.

I don't think Yui is truly going to marry somebody else or move away, but she's apparently out of the race! It can happen!


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 17, 2015)

That chapter was great. Yui gets closure and wonders if her love was a false love then raku actually seriously thinks on his feelings and is honest with her...i dont think this is last we have seen though, she is their teacher after all. Next time we see her she will have a potential husband she wants her brother to give blessing to...

I see a lot of people like kosaki and are upset the pair won't happen. I am surprised as to me it has been obvious from the beginning that he will end up with chitoge so why peopl are surprised by that i don't know. Oh well each to their own. 

Next he has to be honest with marika and then spend time with the others to make a decision. Both girls also need to find out the truth from each other...i bet it will be a case of 'best person wins' and some competition.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2015)

What if Raku rejects Marika, but tells her he'll take her out and have casual sex with her and do other boyfriendo things until her illness claims her 

Also, I think Yui still loves Raku as more than a brother figure, but she'll keep it to herself now that she realises that's a no go.


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 17, 2015)

I am beginning to wonder if Marika will actually die. Part of me doesn't want her to but the other part feels that a serious element like that to a story can often make it a better read and more memorable...it wouldn't surprise me though if Marika steals his first kiss...proper kiss that is. I get the feeling she will do a Yui and be understanding but I hope she gets angry and hits him. 

Yeah I see Yui keeping her feelings under a lid now. She is mature.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2015)

If Marika does indeed die, it seems to me that will be the catalyst for Raku to finally confess his real feelings...presumably to Chitoge (life is too short, blah blah, etc). I personally feel like she should die because it would be meaningful and memorable for this series, but I don't know if Komi has the balls for that.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 18, 2015)

The Chitogi fans that were cursing the author are now laughing. Enjoy the obvious red herring while it lasts... lmao.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> The Chitogi fans that were cursing the author are now laughing. Enjoy the obvious red herring while it lasts... lmao.



Kosaki's entire existence in this series was a red herring...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2015)

kosakifags visit that river in Egypt too often


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 18, 2015)

Choa said:


> kosakifags visit that river in Egypt too often



ITT Chitogi fans hope Marika dies ( so Chitogi can move up to 2nd place) and ignore  the fact that Onodera has been the front runner for the entire series and still is. Also lets just ignore every single instance in which the author has trolled us with Chitogi development  as we continue our support for a heroine who is somehow 3rd place in popularity among the main heroines despite having by far the most panel time.

Btw I'm not even shipping Onodera. I just find it humorous that some people actually think that Chitogi is or ever was in the lead. The promise girl ( you know... the center of the plot)  is what will decide everything. This whole I like Onodera but maybe I like Chitogi business is just the author milking chapters. It's anyone's game.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2015)

It?s like you have never read/watched a harem, dude


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 18, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> It?s like you have never read/watched a harem, dude



You've got it backwards. It's because I've read / watched more than most that I don't buy the Chitogi development. 

A fake romantic relationship between between Chitogi and Raku eventually blossoming into real love. Yea... if you had actually read a good number of series you would realize how played out that is.Given the authors track record, such a route would be so obvious that it becomes impossible.

Here we are again with the early celebration of Chitogi's victory, forgetting that hes done this multiple times before and gone nowhere with it. How many times will you guys let the author lead you on?

Think about  why the promise girl element exists in the first place, when this could just be another love triangle.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> ITT Chitogi fans hope Marika dies ( so Chitogi can move up to 2nd place) and ignore  the fact that Onodera has been the front runner for the entire series and still is. Also lets just ignore every single instance in which the author has trolled us with Chitogi development  as we continue our support for a heroine who is somehow 3rd place in popularity among the main heroines despite having by far the most panel time.
> 
> Btw I'm not even shipping Onodera. I just find it humorous that some people actually think that Chitogi is or ever was in the lead. The promise girl ( you know... the center of the plot)  is what will decide everything. This whole I like Onodera but maybe I like Chitogi business is just the author milking chapters. It's anyone's game.



>onodera
>front runner
>implying marika needs to die for chitoge to win
>implying Onodera isn't the most obvious red herring in recent anime


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> You've got it backwards. It's because I've read / watched more than most that I don't buy the Chitogi development.
> 
> A fake romantic relationship between between Chitogi and Raku eventually blossoming into real love. Yea... if you had actually read a good number of series you would realize how played out that is.Given the authors track record, such a route would be so obvious that it becomes impossible.
> 
> ...



The promise girl element isn't even relevant anymore, Raku doesn't care about that.

178 was basically komi saying Onodera is going to get btfod, but he's taking care of the other girls first.

Also, the manga in recent memory whose winning girl was decided by popularity polls is ichigo 100%, which was shit with a shit author and Komi already said popularity polls won't decide the end.

I really don't see how you can argue kosaki even has a chance when Chitoge has been in the lead for the entire series without a close second


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> You've got it backwards. It's because I've read / watched more than most that I don't buy the Chitogi development.
> 
> A fake romantic relationship between between Chitogi and Raku eventually blossoming into real love. *Yea... if you had actually read a good number of series you would realize how played out that is.*Given the authors track record, such a route would be so obvious that it becomes impossible.




You say this as if Nisekoi is any different, nor as if the author actually cares about doing this different.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL. Well lets just agree to disagree no reason to get worked up over a series that isn't meant to be taken seriously.

I'll just come back in a few chapters when you guys are screaming obscenities at the author for "tricking" you.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2015)

lol the only way I would do that would be if the manga I?m reading were any good. once you?ve read enough Fairy Tail that sorta shit doesn?t happen unless the manga is close to a master piece.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 25, 2015)

Finally, after 179 chapters, one down. 
It's the most mature one but whatever. 
The guy is  a retarded student so Yui can get far better (and worse but she's smart enough, I hope).

It's been obvious for ages who he is going to end up with, but hopefully this won't take another 179 chapters to finish.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 25, 2015)

Japanese men love weak women due to their physically inferior bodies and delicate hubris. Marika is clearly aware of this and is using it to her advantage. She is gon get her weak and disappointingly small nut. Just you wait.


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 25, 2015)

Well what I gather from most recent chapter is that raku will soon tell Marika his response...that he does not feel the same way....He then has to choose between chitoge and Onodera...assuming we don't get tsugumi or haru confessing in between...once he has made a choice I am curious to see what Yui has to say. I like the fact her and chitoge get closer.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 25, 2015)

imogen lace said:


> Well what I gather from most recent chapter is that raku will soon tell Marika his response...that he does not feel the same way....He then has to choose between chitoge and Onodera...assuming we don't get tsugumi or haru confessing in between...once he has made a choice I am curious to see what Yui has to say. I like the fact her and chitoge get closer.



Agreed. He's definitely going to reject Marika soon...but after that, no idea how things will play out. Most likely he'll end up with Chitoge (maybe best-girl Tsugumi can come from behind and steal him!? lol...), but I am curious to how events will unfold to lead up to that point. Wonder how long this series really has? Maybe 50 chapters?

Also, "Oh, it was all a lie." lol...knew it. Still, that's good. I want Yui to be happy and not stuck with some arranged marriage bullshit.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2015)

imogen lace said:


> Well what I gather from most recent chapter is that raku will soon tell Marika his response...that he does not feel the same way....He then has to choose between chitoge and Onodera...assuming we don't get tsugumi or haru confessing in between...once he has made a choice I am curious to see what Yui has to say. I like the fact her and chitoge get closer.



Tsugumi and Haru already conceded their spots in the harem to Chitoge and Kosaki.

Marika's rejection is gonna be rough, regardless of how Raku does it because you know.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2015)

Meh, Best Girl Tsugumi has never been in the race and we know it...Raku doesn?t deserve her anyway.

Haru... I hate how she gave up for the sake of her good for nothing sister, that?s a bad development and not only in this manga.

Yui is out of the race now.

Marika will probly not give up even while being properly rejected...unless she dies what I doubt will happen. Most likely her clinginess will wear down but she be in standby until chance arises again.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2015)

I feel really bad for Marika tbh
If she wasn't terminally ill, I wouldn't really think too much of her getting rejected but damn.

She's going to get rejected by the person she loves as she's on her way out, Komi is brutal as fuck.
At least she crushes popularity polls.

inb4shegetscured


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2015)

Well that's what I call graduating from a harem

It doesn't mean as much since she was introduced so late, but it seems we might be getting more "resolutions" in the near future


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm really just waiting for Kosaki's rejection

That's going to be one hell of a chapter


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, that butthurt is going to be amazing. Probably won't happen until the last like 5 chapters or so though.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 25, 2015)

I can't believe one of the girls actually got a proper resolution to her arc. And nice one at that. Also glad that they are not putting Yui on a bus after she's out of running, she works much better as the big sister character anyway.

Funny how at any point she could just order Ie to STFU. It's the easiest solutions that are easy to miss.

Raku should stop lying to himself, the person that comes to his mind when he thinks of who he likes is Chitoge - that should be answer enough. Well, at least he handled Yui confession well.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 25, 2015)

Seems like he's finally wrapping this shit up.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2015)

He probably feels bad that Danmachi outsold Nisekoi last season and realises we're tired of his shit and is ending it before it puts him in debt.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 25, 2015)

ok


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 30, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Agreed. He's definitely going to reject Marika soon...but after that, no idea how things will play out. Most likely he'll end up with Chitoge (maybe best-girl Tsugumi can come from behind and steal him!? lol...), but I am curious to how events will unfold to lead up to that point. Wonder how long this series really has? Maybe 50 chapters?
> 
> Also, "Oh, it was all a lie." lol...knew it. Still, that's good. I want Yui to be happy and not stuck with some arranged marriage bullshit.



I like Tsugumi but prefer chitoge though I would like to see more of her fighting spirit like back when she went to hit the guys chatting her up in the street...she must have learnt something from tsugumi..she can run, climb, is smart...chitoge and tsugumi should just tell raku they are an item. 

50 chapters seems so long...yet not much is covered per chapter so it is possible. I would like to see a scene like the prologue with hi. Fighting glasses and actually doing something manly...



Choa said:


> Tsugumi and Haru already conceded their spots in the harem to Chitoge and Kosaki.
> 
> Marika's rejection is gonna be rough, regardless of how Raku does it because you know.



You are right that has been made clear by Haru and hinted at with Tsugumi...the main contenders were always chitoge, Onodera and Marika...yet we know how he feels now for Marika so two to go. I can't help but feel Marika knows Raku doesn't share her feelings. She also knows something about the past and their childhood that she is not letting on about. I think she might reveal something to him which will help. She will be brave and cry later on so he can't see it.



Choa said:


> I'm really just waiting for Kosaki's rejection
> 
> That's going to be one hell of a chapter



I wonder how he will reject her...saying 'I liked you for a long time and thought I was in love with you but then realised I wasn't...sorry' doesn't quite fit the bill. Yet I don't see him lying and telling her it was a false love...that will hurt. She is a nice girl who has always supported him but I think she will realise chitoge's feelings and be a supporting friend.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 30, 2015)

I think that is exactly how he will tell Kosaki to be honest. She was his dream girl at the start of the series, but as things progressed with Chitoge, he realized his opinion/taste changed over time. Kosaki was puppy love, Chitoge is the real thing...that's basically how I see things going. I imagine he will _try_ to word things better than I did, though.

Also, goddamnit...this thread bump made me think new chapter was out.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2015)

So



This is still happening


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn,Honda,stop peeping on Marika's masturbation segments.


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks like nisekoi is ending soon


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2015)

It's out boys


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow that was really heavy. 

Uh, is this manga getting cancelled or something? What's with this pacing? It's completely out of character for Komi.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2015)

Jesus christ

Is this it

Is this Komi's revenge, planned for years, finally coming to fruition?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2015)

W-wow. Is this thing finally ending?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2015)

marika in dat cover.

Anyway, this si weird, shit. It?s like this is reaching it?s end buts oemthing tells me that Komi will troll and make Raku from being a dense moron into a confused moron between Kosaki and Chitoge and squeeze another 50-100 chapters don?t know which one to believe


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 31, 2015)

>_>

I'm gonna stab Komi if this shit continues. Too bad Onadera isn't the one who's terminally ill...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2015)

*Gets chocolate from Tsugimi* "She's a pretty good person after all!" You DIDN'T think she was a good person before? Fuck off Raku you dumb cunt...

As for this chapter, wow yeah...this pacing is pretty insane. Curious as to why Marika has such a terrible relationship with her mother...assuming that will be revealed fairly soon? Kinda figured Marika knew the whole time about the fake relationship...she is a crazy ass yandere after all, so of course she knows all the details about Raku. She mentioned Kosaki as the one he really likes...making it even more confusing as to who he actually likes. Ugh...

My theory for why the pacing is so extreme: Kosaki and Chitoge...who will be the promised girl!? Chitoge of course...then they open the locket, discover some shit, and realize all of the gang families need to work together to stop some unknown group from overrunning them. Part 2 starts...Nisekoi transitions from harem to action series (like how the OneShot portrayed) ala Negima style, lol. Oh man...that would be hilarious.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2015)

He's not letting us off the train

He's accelerating while we're heading for a destroyed bridge over a canyon


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 31, 2015)

Marika just made that way too easy for raku...he took a month to get the balls to say something and she just gave him the opportunity and finished his sentence for him. Yet at the same time I figured she knew the truth and tried to show him her feelings to see if it would change his mind or not. She is sick and tried her best but probably realises now she can't keep going on like this...with her mother hounding her I am curious to see what happens next. I hope Raku thinks about chitoge again when telling Marika he is sorry but likes someone else. 

I am surprised with the pace of this at the moment and it may end soon. The moment raku had the seed planted in his mind that he might like chitoge he has been thinking seriously and being confessed to by Yui opened up his eyes. Although as fast as it is going I can't help but feel this is more due to needing to fulfill Marika's storyline. You can't say in one chapter she hasn't got much time and then have her there another year...doesn't make sense and we need answers. 

I don't see it ending soon as there is still the locket issue to cover and the memory of the story, etc. Maybe the author has realised that story line is better and more interesting than random chapters of watching raku being an oblivious idiot ..


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2015)

I wonder what's gonna be in Raku's care package after his kill streak ends 

I hope Komi doesn't do some shit like have Raku continue lying to himself and saying that he actually likes Kosaki when Marika asks him for his answer. 

Komi should make him think of best girl again

And Marika is breaking my heart mang, I feel so bad watching this frail girl get rejected as she's about to be kill.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 31, 2015)

Will this topple Ass Class with a monstrous moment... he isn't playing with the story anymore


----------



## Reyes (Jul 31, 2015)

Zaru said:


> He's not letting us off the train
> 
> He's accelerating while we're heading for a destroyed bridge over a canyon






So basically this?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 31, 2015)

If Marika is really dying and her mother is going to come in soon things might about to get really emotional.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2015)

I doubt she'll actually die at this point but I don't know with Komi


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 31, 2015)

Poor Marika about to be offed like Grandpa


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Poor Marika about to be offed like Grandpa



Hey, wow. No. 

Fuck you.


----------



## Azula (Aug 1, 2015)

Second name about to be struck off the harem list 

Will Tsugumi and Haru get a couple of chapters or are they done? Anyway the final battle is coming, Roll drums


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 1, 2015)

Sadly, pretty sure Haru has been done since she won that contest (and now she's shipping her sister x Raku instead, ugh). Tsugumi is probably in the same boat...though I'm pretty sure she doesn't know that Raku and Chitoge have a fake relationship, so small hope maybe? But realistically, this shit is just down to Chitoge and Kosaki.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Tsugumi gets completely resolved (probably by initially finding out about the fake relationship) next, if Marika gets "resolved" now.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah Haru's been done for awhile now and Tsugumi never realistically had a chance. Although her arc has always been one of my personal favorites.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2015)

I really can't believe the change of pacing that occurred here. It's not like Marika ever had a shot, but that she'd get dealt with immediately after Yui, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, it sort of had to be her.

Komi wasn't going to take out Kosaki and leave Marika for last


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 2, 2015)

Choa said:


> Well, it sort of had to be her.
> 
> Komi wasn't going to take out Kosaki and leave Marika for last



I think we all wish he did though, lol. Though I guess this way will make Kosaki-shipperfags defeat that much more hilarious.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2015)

Finally caught up on the chapters I missed since Raku and Marika were on that island together. It looks like Nisekoi is finally ending. Rankings and sales haven't been bad so I don't think it's cancellation but just Komi finally having enough of the shenanigans and probably trying to end it around chapter 200. In general, Jump romcom don't go on for really long anyway. The last few significant ones like original TLR and Ichigo 100% finished their respective runs around the 3 year mark. Looks like Nisekoi will be finished around the 4 year one.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 7, 2015)

Chapter 181
Chapter 165.1 (Special)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2015)

Rescue... Marika arc?

But damn, that double page of her asking if she's really not good enough


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah that was really pretty and well done. Looks like Raku is calling up Marika's bully friend in order to help out with the situation. And yep, Rescue Arc inc.

Also, THAT SPECIAL CHAPTER! THE DREAM IS ALIVE BOYZ! My God, why couldn't Tsugumi x Raku just be canon already...shit would be legit.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 7, 2015)

It's sad that all of the girls have more balls than Raku. Even Onadera


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2015)

Dat special chapter.

Damn the double page touched me, Marika is my second fav just after Tsugumi

Anyway seems like Raku is finally using his brain.Wonder how this shit is going to end.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 7, 2015)

_Just as_ he was about to reject Marika, she collapses, is taken away and transfers schools.  Raku really has the worst luck.


I almost feel sorry for Marika, almost. But mostly I hope they don't chicken out and have her die for real.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2015)

If she had been rejected for good, she probably would have needed to leave anyway.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 7, 2015)

Funny tho, this is the first time I've seen where a girl is forced to transfer away, and a guy follows after her.... so he can reject her.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2015)

All this Marika suffering though

She's either extremely sick, or dying, or about to be rejected by the one she devoted her life to, or all of them combined.

Goddammit Komi


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't get it, why have her go away if he's just going to reject her anyway ?

Like, what's the point of creating a rescue arc just to have him-

Oh wait, this is Nisekoi and this is Komi, of course there's going to be a bunch of redundant fluff chapters in between things actually happening.

I'd like Tsugumi to win if Chitoge didn't exist tbh


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2015)

It took Raku 181 chapters to realize he was being a selfish cunt by not replying to Marika's earnest confessions? 

It took you this long to realize that what you're doing is wrong and that it's extremely unfair for the other party involved? 

181 chapters of him realizing "I know she honestly likes me and wants an answer, but I need muh friendship, so I guess I'll keep running round the round-a-bout and not actually giving her any type of answer or closure" Then he just stands there not saying anything as she's confessing and eventually doubles over from over exertion 

I'm actually triggered


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 7, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Funny tho, this is the first time I've seen where a girl is forced to transfer away, and a guy follows after her.... so he can reject her.



Yeah it is pretty hilarious that once they rescue her...he's going to reject the shit outta her, lol.

Assuming we will see Marika's mom soon...and see that she is indeed a giant cunt (most likely). Chitoge's and Kosaki's moms are both amazing in this series, so this'll be a pretty big change of pace.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 8, 2015)

Raku never clearly rejects the girls because he's a selfish cockmuncher and wouldn't be able to handle it if one of them found an actual guy instead of pining away for him.


----------



## imogen lace (Aug 8, 2015)

I wonder if it is a rescue arc as in bringing her back. I have a feeling they will find her, learn the truth and he will politely reject her. They will meet her mother and decide together it is better for her health to remain where she is...or she really will come back for a year but the exersion is clearly too much. Her illness is not just aneamia.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2015)

So it's just Onodera and Chitoge left. Should be fun. Poor Marika though, either Raku will reject her, or they'll date until she dies, then he'll make his final decision (probably Chitoge).


----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2015)

Doubt Raku is going to try and give her that type of fairy tale ending.

He's dense, selfish, and autistic.

They're going to go to Kyushu, fuck around for a few chapters, Marika may or may not get cured, and he'll reject her then it'll be down to two.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 8, 2015)

Poor Marika. That double page hit me right in the feels.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2015)

Man I know Marika deserves a proper answer and all but all Raku is going to do is go to Kyuushu, drag her back to Bonyari High/Tokyo area (or wherever they are) and reject her ass. All things considered, I'm not even that opposed to her being yanked out of school and sent back home by her family. Although I'm curious about this monitor position she was fulfilling even if it's probably to monitor that little shit Raku.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Poor Marika. That double page hit me right in the feels.



Yeah, my heart broke for her knowing what his answer was obviously going to be.


----------



## Azula (Aug 11, 2015)

So Marika is half way done sadly, but I am curious about what her mom is like


----------



## Byrd (Aug 11, 2015)

all aboard the plot train...


----------



## imogen lace (Aug 15, 2015)

Is there no chapter this week?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2015)

Lats week was double issue so there was no chapter for all shonen jump series.


----------



## SandLeaf (Aug 22, 2015)

Chapter is out.

It seems the hints that Marika was dying was just a red herring. Her body is just really frail. I think the way it was handled was well done saying how she doesn't have much time left and such turning out this is what it really was. Her situation is similar to Yui and Chitoge's only unlike Yui she really does have to get married and maybe quite possibly her mother really does care about Marika just like Chitoge's mom did.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2015)

Being Marika is suffering. 

Raku is going to "save" her but I have to admit that he really doesn't have any business marching in on this so I expect someone to call him out on this among the Tachibana household. Marika's face when she sees him will be priceless and if her mother truly is a "demon" I want to see how she takes this too. The dad is likely to be the key here.

lol Chitoge was the one to get Raku's ass in gear. Another nail in Onodera's coffin. Her "I guess I was too slow" pretty much sums up her entire love story with Raku up to this point.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2015)

Personallly i don?t like this, honestly aside from a weird friendship he ha sno real right to go mess with Marika?s family nor their traditions wrong or not. 

Anyway hoping to see Marika?s mother next chapter .


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2015)

KOSAKIFAGS ON SUICIDE WATCH


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 23, 2015)

She's going to chuck a Raku and tell her mum off, making her eventually see the light of things. Honda will join her.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2015)

All that's gonna happen is some cliche inspirational speech that'll make Marika's mom let her chase who she wants and she'll ask Raku to marry her and he'll say no.

Raku should stay his mongoloid ass right where he is and stop fucking Marika over already

I haven't been this upset about an MC since Haganai


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't believe they are pulling the "forced to marry" thing again right away. That's like new level of uninspired writing.

Man, those attempts at making us sympathize with Marika are really getting over the top. Not only she has bad health, her mother is crazy and she has to marry some old creep. Wouldn't it have been easier to make her sympathetic through the manga run?

Okay, yeah Chitoge was pretty awesome this chapter. Not only did she know what Raku was worried about, she knew how to knock the sense back into him.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not even a Marikafag and I'm legitimately angered by how this whole thing is going to be handled 

Komi obviously doesn't even care, double forced marriage arcs back to back
I bet this'll be a ruse like Yui's marriage predicament too

Even if it isn't, it took this guy 180+ chapters to realise he's being selfish by intentionally not telling Marika he doesn't like her for his own reasons and now he thinks he has a right to interfere with her after he essentially wasted her time and put stress on her body

I'm buttblasted

You won Komi


----------



## Morglay (Aug 23, 2015)

Marika can be his trap queen. Everybody hate her call em fans tho.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Kinda figured an arranged marriage would be the alternative...seems to happen quite a bit in rich families in manga and such. Like it was mentioned though, it is pretty terrible that this happened literally RIGHT after another supposed arranged marriage, lol. I think Komi has just checked out...doesn't give any fucks, and just wants this to end.

Glad to see Chitoge was the one to knock some sense into his ass (though Raku at least had good reason to question this...considering that in the end he WILL reject her ass). Can't wait to see this demon of a mother...fun times incoming.


----------



## Roman (Aug 24, 2015)

Next time on Nisekoi: find out how Onodera is being forced into an arranged marriage for the sake of her mother's pastry shop while Raku questions his decisions in life and why he should give a damn after being split between her and Chitoge for so long 

In all seriousness, one case of arranged marriage was enough. Another one right after being forced into our throats is a bit too much. Like seriously, I'd have liked it better if it was revealed Marika had some kind of debilitating diseases (albeit not of the terminal kind) that would explain why she had to be taken back home. Not more of this arranged marriage crap.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2015)

Marika will get married to a 40-something guy called .... Y-san


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 24, 2015)

All this bullshit is just absurd. Don't know how this shit could possibly get resolved yet still somehow keep Marika happy. She is GOING to get rejected...but how do they plan to stop this wedding from happening if Raku has no reason to actually prevent it from happening (aside from pointing out the fact that Marika doesn't want it to).

Fuck it...let's just focus on the only pairing in this series that matters: Shuu x Ruri. Considering that Raku x Tsugumi cannot possibly happen, I truly don't give a shit about Raku's plotline anymore.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 25, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Fuck it...let's just focus on the only pairing in this series that matters: Shuu x Ruri. Considering that Raku x Tsugumi cannot possibly happen, I truly don't give a shit about Raku's plotline anymore.



Why would you want your favourite character to end up with this asshole? There is no happiness to be found with Raku, only suffering. 

This is the worst MC ever. It takes constant reminders from characters for us to see how great a person he is. When he isn't, he is just an ass. No matter what you put up there you will just get shit out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 29, 2015)

Chapter 183

Well, the group quickly got blocked from entering...as to be expected. Pretty surprised that Marika was able to sprint, and jump out of a window...even though Honda caught her immedately, and it was purely for comedic purposes (also, Chitoge noticed the hole ). Nice, short little reflection on Marika's end about all of the friends she has made since the beginning of the series. Really glad Mikage is leading the front on the siege of the Tachibana Castle as well, lol. 

Welp, time to see Honda attempt to stall them...inevitably fail, and have Raku & co. face off with Marika's mother!


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm at my wits end with Raku

I really hope Marika or someone calls him out for going to try and stop her wedding and destroy her chances of getting richer just to tell her he doesn't love her. He's wasting everyone's time, what is the point of going there to be a moralfag when you're just going to reject her?

Like why, just why
Just stay where you are and consider the relationship between you and Marika over like Marika did

Why are you in Kyushu trying to fuck up her life even more?
Why must Marika suffer?



God I hate this manga but I need to see how it ends


----------



## imogen lace (Aug 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> I'm at my wits end with Raku
> 
> I really hope Marika or someone calls him out for going to try and stop her wedding and destroy her chances of getting richer just to tell her he doesn't love her. He's wasting everyone's time, what is the point of going there to be a moralfag when you're just going to reject her?
> 
> ...



I don't see his interference as a bad thing...i think the whole point of this is that it isn't all about Raku...it is about friendship and independence and being happy. Marika is being forced to do something she doesn't want to do...Raku doesn't have to be a boyfriend just a friend and a pillar of support. Besides at the moment it is Chitoge doing most of the work and being vigilant. I like her brutal way of attacking without hesitation. Her and Marika make a great team. I think at this point Marika knows how Raku feels she just doesn't want to be trapped anymore and saw him as a means of escaping her destiny.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2015)

His interference is nothing but a hindrance.

He's going there to butt into something he has no right interfering in, and he's going to just make Marika suffer even more with his interference.

This whole interference is Raku being selfish the same way he was being selfish by purposefully dodging giving Marika an answer to her feelings for 181 chapters.

Of course it'll work out through some cliche inspiration speech given by Captain dipshit McDenseskull Raku to Marika's mother and Marika's mother is going to see the error of her ways and tell Marika to chase who she wants, then she'll just confess to Raku again and get rejected and it'll be right back to square one.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 29, 2015)

Raku tries to act like he cares, but the truth is he's an egoist that can't handle the idea of every girl not pining away for him.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 29, 2015)

I seriously feel for people who follow this manga weekly. Komi is guilty of malpractice as a mangaka - even more so considering how this abusive manga will inevitably end. SMH. Good character designs can't make up for an utter lack of plot - or rather - recycling, with IMPUNITY, clich?d plot points from similar manga (and heck, even plot points that he's already used). 

It would be made better if there were some explanation for why Raku is considered the "prize" - does he have any redeeming qualities other than an ability to cook. Has there ever been another protag so inanely OBLIVIOUS for the sake of keeping the manga alive till it stops printing money?


----------



## TheDarLord (Aug 29, 2015)

Raku is the prize because they like him pretty simple and besides cookng he is shown to be very kind and understanding and it depends on how you look at it he is handsome and has a cute little X though he has a bit of a temper and is very dense like very other protagonist


----------



## stream (Aug 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> I'm at my wits end with Raku
> 
> I really hope Marika or someone calls him out for going to try and stop her wedding and destroy her chances of getting richer just to tell her he doesn't love her. He's wasting everyone's time, what is the point of going there to be a moralfag when you're just going to reject her?


Well, no.

1) Marika doesn't give a shit about getting richer (you've _seen_ her place?)

2) In the very minimum, even if she's rejected by Raku, she won't have to marry someone she doesn't like.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2015)

Chapter 184

Infiltration just started...and they already have gotten blocked by Honda.

OH SHIT! TSUGUMI BESTO GIRL VS. HONDA...PART 2! GET HYPE! lol...


How hilarious would it be if this arc is what changes this from a harem into a battle manga series? So legit...


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 4, 2015)

With Komi you never know.....nothing ever makes sense


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 10, 2015)

I loved this manga at beginning but seeng how this turns into love hina i changed my mind(i hate half-assed harem mangas without Harem ending  - cause most of them use harem to compensate and hide lack author's romance writing skills )  As now it is clear as day that Raku will end up with Chitoge - so i don't see point of continuing this series  and that's sad it had great potential.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 10, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> I loved this manga at beginning but seeng how this turns into love hina i changed my mind(i hate half-assed harem mangas without Harem ending  - cause most of them use harem to compensate and hide lack author's romance writing skills )  As now it is clear as day that Raku will end up with Chitoge - so i don't see point of continuing this series  and that's sad it had great potential.



I literally could have stomached any other ending, but he just HAS to go the Shitoge route because lol tsundere, lol she's the first girl I saw lol. Every time I see any mention about that stupid F-ing promise I temporarily lose my sanity. It was fine as a story catalyst to start but this is terribad. Put the manga out of its misery plz.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

First girl he saw was shitty Kosaki...and thank fuckin God that ending won't happen.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> First girl he saw was shitty Kosaki...and thank fuckin God that ending won't happen.



You see? Your first response isn't...."oh, you know, he might have a point about the repetitive plot, the lack of character development, and the inevitable cliche ending". Your first response is to attack the character you think I like the best because the only thing this manga excels at is dividing people into factions... It's literally the only reason it sells. But these fandom a aren't any fun to be a part of. It's not like Naruto where there were fandoms that did battle to the death until the series ended even though romance was tangential to the plot. This manga is made up of ONLY fandoms at the exclusion of the plot.

I watched the anime and caught up with the manga and the entire time I told myself that I realized that there was nothing going on....but it was fine as long as it was funny or I liked the characters. But you know what I realized? Most of these character ain't sheeeeeeeeet. There are no redeeming qualities to Raku ("oh lol he's so nice"- lots of f-ing people are nice, "oh he likes to help others" - come off it mate). That would be fine because a harem is all about the chicks....but you know what? The chicks suck too. None of them have changed or developed in any practical way.....and we're 185 chapters in and people are still blushing at accidentally brushing hands. Give me some plot. Give me some development.


Now I must apologize in advance. I hate people who get a visceral sense of satisfaction from sh!tting on other peoples forms of entertainment. That is not my intention. It's just that this series in particular is exceptional in its  ability to frustrate thinking readers.

Lastly, Marika4Lyfe. Watchu talkin bout Kosaki? xD


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

While I don't ship Chitoge (not opposed to it either), her character has greatly changed since the beginning of the series. Yes, she does go stupid Tsun mode a lot still, but her mother arc, and several other times throughout the series, she actually grows. It definitely took her a while to understand her feelings, but now I find her much more enjoyable than at the start (though she still hasn't fuckin confessed).

Raku is still a complete dipshit though...lol. Also, will never understand anyone who actually enjoys Kosaki as a character...she is just so goddamn boring whenever she gets panel time. Was not implying you liked Kosaki the best, was simply stating a Chitoge ending is far from worst case scenario for an ending.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2015)

What this manga needed was One-shot Raku + Tsugumi ending but it was never meant to be.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> What this manga needed was One-shot Raku + Tsugumi ending but it was never meant to be.



Agreed. But I'm doing the next best thing: getting all Raku x Tsugumi hentai doujins translated to English...kinda the same thing, right? Lol...


----------



## Morglay (Sep 11, 2015)

Kagurazaka Kimito is the only MC worthy of his harem.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 11, 2015)

^Are you sure? I have feeling that he will end up with Aika. (MC without HE don't worth of their harems). Still i hope Raku won't end up being Keima(this prick literally said the HE is if you wan't happines for all heroines and then end up with Chihiro)


----------



## Morglay (Sep 11, 2015)

Not saying it is going to be a harem end I am just saying if it was he earned it from being quality.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I literally could have stomached any other ending, but he just HAS to go the Shitoge route because lol tsundere, lol she's the first girl I saw lol. Every time I see any mention about that stupid F-ing promise I temporarily lose my sanity. It was fine as a story catalyst to start but this is terribad. Put the manga out of its misery plz.



The first girl he saw was technically Onodera, so I'm not sure your point altogether makes much sense. 



afrosheen6565 said:


> You see? Your first response isn't...."oh, you know, he might have a point about the repetitive plot, the lack of character development, and the inevitable cliche ending". Your first response is to *attack the character* you think I like the best because the only thing this manga excels at is dividing people into factions...



"_Shitoge_". People in glass houses shouldn't be throwing stones. 

For the record, my favourite character is Tsugumi.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 11, 2015)

Chapter 185


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2015)

*Reads the pages where huge pillars are destroyed casually*

Nisekoi is a down to earth harem romance manga, right?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 11, 2015)

No man...it's finally happening: Nisekoi is finally turning into a battle manga!

Also, I _wonder_ what Honda whispered to Tsugumi? Surely it's not that Marika is dying...right?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 11, 2015)

Next chapter will reveal that Marika's "fiancee" is actually a vampire.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2015)

This series needs more fight scenes like this!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 12, 2015)

I wasn't even joking. Do you guys think Komi might honestly be trying to pull a Negima? Was Part 1 the harem part, and now it is converting into a battle manga (or is this just wishful thinking)?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2015)

Just an FYI, I uploaded the translated version of the newest Tsugumi x Raku hentai doujin by "Kaishaku" onto Sadpanda. Honestly, I'm considering that series to be canon...because it makes a hell of a lot more sense than normal Nisekoi, lol.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Just an FYI, I uploaded the translated version of the newest Tsugumi x Raku hentai doujin by "Kaishaku" onto Sadpanda. Honestly, I'm considering that series to be canon...because it makes a hell of a lot more sense than normal Nisekoi, lol.



Your zealotry when it comes to pairings and best girls worries me.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Your zealotry when it comes to pairings and best girls worries me.



I've only had 5 doujins in that particular series comissioned...it's not that much, right? 

You should see the Saber ones I'm workin on...oh boy...so many.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I wasn't even joking. Do you guys think Komi might honestly be trying to pull a Negima? Was Part 1 the harem part, and now it is converting into a battle manga (or is this just wishful thinking)?



Unlikely, but whatever Komi's next series is... it will probably have more fights.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Chapter 186

Damn...Marika's mom is cold blooded. Figured that Raku wouldn't be able to get through to her with his subpar arguing abilities. She even gave him the option of marrying Marika, and he still just evaded it. Raku is just too naive and simple to be able to take on this task.

I wonder if she feels her duty as the head of the family is truly the most important thing, or if deep down she actually does care for Marika (and this is just putting on a facade)? Guess we'll find out next week when Marika breaks everyone out!

Also, damn...Marika's mom is cute.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 18, 2015)

Prediction: During the wedding, Marika's mom remembers Raku's words....blah blah blah. Generic story


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Pretty sure Marika is going to be the one that "gets through" to her mother (possibly with Honda's help...or maybe Chitoge?). Raku did his attempt and failed miserably, now it's time for Marika to save her own life.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

NO, I got it now...Marika's friend sent Ruri/Shuu/Kosaki on a special mission. Assuming it will be them bringing in a specific person during the wedding (while Marika buys time). Dunno who it could be though. Her father would surely already be at the wedding, so I doubt he would be the one to be the voice of reason. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 18, 2015)

Strangely i want Marika mom winning this - better no love at all for Marika() than being side fodder for ScumbagRaku x Chutoge.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

So you want Marika to have a horrible life forced onto her simply because she can't end up with Raku? That's kinda messed up...


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 18, 2015)

No i want to Raku fail and then Marika achieving her freedom by her own and her never going near of that trash of human again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, you didn't say that initially. You said you wanted Marika's mom to win, which implies the forced marriage would happen...thus causing a shitty life (presumably) for Marika.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 18, 2015)

I said "winning this" considering last chapter by this i meant going argue between Chika and Raku, by no love at all i meant that she won't end with Raku. I agree that my message can be interpret differently, but still.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And stop acting like moral enforcer this does not give you any credit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry, it was just hard to understand you given your insanely broken English. Yeah, I agree...she just needs to get over the fact that her and Raku will never be a thing. I just thought you meant you were fine with the marriage happening as well.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 18, 2015)

No harm done. Considering my Eniglish is really broken. 
I am really don't like Marika(Damsel in distress) being save by Raku, so i hope Raku loses to Chika, but Chika loses to Marika, and Marika grows out of her crush-love on Raku.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 19, 2015)

I have so many questions as to why this manga is running as long as it is, but I gotta say you guys are troopers for sticking with it as long as you have.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 19, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> I have so many questions as to why this manga is running as long as it is, but I gotta say you guys are troopers for sticking with it as long as you have.



This guy gets it.

To mindstorm: I want Marika freed from Raku as well. She's easily the best girl and Raku is awful. Just awful. Kosaki is just a prop. Like her but doesn't change that fact.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2015)

Chapter 187

Wow, I assumed Marika's dad was going to play a major role in stopping the wedding while it was happening...I didn't expect him to be locked up in a cell in the dungeon  Well, time to "wreck that wedding". I wonder what Raku could possibly say/do at this point that would really make a difference? Seems like Marika herself is the only one who can really put a stop to this tradition.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2015)

Wedding Crashers? How is that even a plan?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 25, 2015)

It's Raku. He'll run in, shout "Tachibana" then Chitoge will do the actual convincing....


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 25, 2015)

no matter how this ends, I have a feeling that it's just going to go back to Marika gunning for Raku and him rejecting her and the same old song and dance.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> no matter how this ends, I have a feeling that it's just going to go back to Marika gunning for Raku and him rejecting her and the same old song and dance.



I doubt it. Yui is out of the running for real, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if Marika was out as well after this. Chitoge vs Kosaki showdown is coming soon...


----------



## Azula (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh boy, after reading half a dozen chapters at once its gonna be painful waiting for 1 chapter per week that finishes in 5 minutes. 

I was afraid the whole Marika rescue arc might end by the time I caught up. 

Honda vs Tsugumi 10/10, one of the best chapters of nisekoi, Komi actually delivered after teasing for so long. 

Marika's mother turned out to be more hardcore than Chitoge's in some way.
And what's the secret that mikage still hasn't told.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 1, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I doubt it. Yui is out of the running for real, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if Marika was out as well after this. Chitoge vs Kosaki showdown is coming soon...



Poor Yui. She deserved better


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 2, 2015)

I want Chitoge to knock some sense into Marika's mother. Chitoge is a force to be reckoned with. I feel Honda may do something to help out though in the end. I hope Marika is able to sort this out herself eventually. I don't want Raku to become the hero...I want him to stand back in admiration as the girls show their power in force!


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 2, 2015)

imogen lace said:


> I want Chitoge to knock some sense into Marika's mother. *Chitoge is a force to be reckoned with*.


But she is only tsundere who has comical strength, in this kind of situation she can't do a shit - it was shown when Raku was one who ended up matchmaking Chitioge and her Mom.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2015)

Chapter 188

Good to see Ruri again (even though it was alongside Kosaki's annoying ass). 

Well, the plan is underway and they are about to bring back Marika with no problems!...right? OK, so the secret that Tsugumi knows about is either: Marika is dying for real, or Marika is actually the chosen girl, and Tsugumi is stressing out because she is unsure what that will mean for Raku and Chitoge's relationship if Raku finds out (considering she still believes them to be a real couple). Hope to God they reveal what the fuck it really is in a chapter or two, because this shit is getting kinda annoying with how they keep trying to do this cliffhanger bullshit.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 3, 2015)

It's funny how Raku worries about legal stuff, when Marika's mom got a dungeon where she throws people that get in her way.

Chitoge continues to be the best thing about this manga. She's so good at knocking sense into people. I hope she kicks Marika's mom in the face.

I wonder what kind of plot twist are they hiding. Is Marika really dying?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2015)

Marike is pregnant and Y-san is the father


----------



## Morglay (Oct 3, 2015)

You know how many types of dungeons exist in the 21st century on Earth? 1, sex dungeons. Don't let her fool you, Mammarika a freak.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2015)

New chapter out.

Faceless almost-husband will never get a face, will he


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2015)

Chapter 189

That ending...hurray! Wonder what Raku can possibly do to stop this (aside from yelling STOP THE WEDDING ). Well, next chapter decides everything...choose your words wisely Raku!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2015)

So... what's the way out? Faceless husband calls it off because "it doesn't feel right"? The mom surely won't be convinced by Raku, and it won't stop her from imposing life/marriage decisions on Marika. Plus there's that looming threat (health?) still lurking behind this whole marriage fiasco.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm pretty convinced faceless man is actually someone everyone else knows...but not Marika herself (maybe?). But that's kinda irrelevant.

Raku will try talkin things out most likely... but nothing will probably come of it. If that doesn't work, maybe (somehow) the Shuuei group comes and backs him up (possibly with Bee Hive in tow as well). If that asspull isn't the answer...then maybe Raku's mother appears finally, and turns out to be super badass? Though realistically, Marika's father will probably play a significant role in this, and talk his wife down saying, "I know you didn't want to be forced into this marriage with me, and blah blah blah...but I just wanted you to be happy" and stuffs, and then her ice heart will crack /cliche.

Either way, some sort of stupid nonsensical asspull will be required in order for this wedding to be stopped.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm pretty convinced faceless man is actually someone everyone else knows...but not Marika herself (maybe?). But that's kinda irrelevant.



It's obviously Y-san from Chiba prefecture.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2015)

No...I got it! Faceless man is actually Azami from Shokugeki no Soma, and this wedding is just part of his plan to gain more power/wealth. Raku challenges him to a Shokugeki, with Marika's mother as the judge. Through the power of his cooking, Raku manages to convey his and Marika's feelings about the matter to her mother...and she calls off the wedding.

Nisekoi x Shokugeki no Soma crossover bitches!


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 9, 2015)

Now Raku will studder and mumble like an idiot when they ask him anything


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2015)

Marika awakened her inner Orihime this chapter.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 9, 2015)

Turns out to be a Raku's long lost brother or some shit


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 9, 2015)

i haven't read since 182. has anything happened?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> i haven't read since 182. has anything happened?



Marika is getting forced into a marriage she obviously doesn't want...so Raku & co. are in the process of crashing the wedding (after failed attempts at trying to get Marika's mother to understand that Marika doesn't want this, nor should she be forced to go through with this).


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh man I loved this chapter, Marika looked gorgeous in a wedding dress.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd love it if about 40 guards jumped Raku and gave him the beating he deserves


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 11, 2015)

Kosaki and Ruri still have a role, not quite sure what it is though.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2015)

New chap is out.

Weaponized Onodera's cooking


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

Let me catch up on Komi's Bizarre Adventure and then shitpost later


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

When did Nisekoi turn into shonenshit?

Marika's mother is a semen demon of the highest calibre

Look at this shit


Marika's Mother shitting on Raku's autistic views of the world

*Spoiler*: __ 










Fucking glorious 

WEDDING DRESS MARIKA 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

Can we just kill this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

*Spoiler*: __ 






>Raku: You're my precious friend. This is my answer. Now, and forever.
>So... let me save you.




I don't have any words for Raku anymore

I just 

Can this end

I actually hate Raku

Like

This is probably the first manga character that I whole heatedly despise


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 15, 2015)

Ruri is a true friend 

Marika so cute


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

If not for Chitobae, Marika would be best girl.

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers say that Raku tries to "save" Marika but Marika is triggered by being called a friend and rejects Raku's help.




Fucking PLEASE


JUST


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2015)

Choa said:


> Also
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude the chapter is already out and that's wrong


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

What did Honda say to Tsugumi that shook her like that 

Did she tell her Marika is dying or something?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Dude the chapter is already out and that's wrong



I haven't seen 190 yet

I just read 189


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 15, 2015)

Raku has been a shit protagonist almost since the start.

But these last two chapters cemented it... Truly the fucking icing...

And I was pretty much expecting the overall story to be shit the moment there's one main girl which inevitably ends up with the MC because of reasons. I mean, the others are just fodder for one predictable pairing(Raku x Chitoge), so again, story has been pointless since the start, but the comedy and a few moments, as well as some reaction pannels are quite nice to see so I don't mind spending 2-3 minutes reading this weekly. It's isn't one of those mangas I am expecting to read on the day it's released, only read when I have time and am bored enough to do so.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 15, 2015)

Choa said:


> I haven't seen 190 yet
> 
> I just read 189



Why are you reading false spoilers then, just read the new chapter


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 15, 2015)

redhawkscans.com

^Read Nisekoi there Choa...


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 15, 2015)

Honda told Tsugumi that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Marika has a penis


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 15, 2015)

McSlobs said:


> Honda told Tsugumi that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone knows the cutest chicks have dicks, bro...


Wow, Kosaki was actually useful for once (albeit it because of her laughably shit-tier cooking abilities). What a fuckin miracle!

Ouch, friendzoned so fuckin hard. Whatever, Marika seems to be content with that. Seems like we will never see the faceless arranged husband 

Honda has those dead eyes...shit is about to go down!


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 16, 2015)

Friendzone the person who loves you most after you ruin their wedding


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2015)

Well let's be real here, just because he doesn't (and won't) love her doesn't mean he can't care for her as a friend and try to save her from an unwanted arranged marriage (which is what everyone in the rescue group aside from him is trying to do).


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2015)

Here I am still waiting to know what is wrong with Marika's health and why it makes Tsugumi think about whether or not it's in Marika's best interest to be spared from getting married


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 16, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Friendzone the person who loves you most after you ruin their wedding


"I don't love you but you still part of my harem" -


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well let's be real here, just because he doesn't (and won't) love her doesn't mean he can't care for her as a friend and try to save her from an unwanted arranged marriage (which is what everyone in the rescue group aside from him is trying to do).



"save" her for what?

All Raku is going to do is pull her out of a slightly less shitty situation and lock her back into the role of endlessly pursuing him but this time knowing full well that she can never have him while also burning all bridges with her family

The only thing Marika needs saving from is Raku

Her mother gave her a chance to get out of the arranged marriage by getting the person she loved to marry her and she failed, while Raku knowingly dodged giving her an answer to her feelings and wasting her already limited time

What business does he have to "save" her from an arranged marriage?

Because he's her "friend"?

That's hilarious, this isn't a Disney movie.


----------



## stream (Oct 16, 2015)

Choa said:


> What business does he have to "save" her from an arranged marriage?
> 
> Because he's her "friend"?



Because she asked him to? That's basically the whole point of this episode?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah she asked him after he did his white knight spazzing 

Marika is a shit for actually letting him continue to fuck her life up, granted

But Raku is literally scum 

He's meddling in something that's going to decide the future of the family for the next generation(s), meddling in internal affairs he has no business in, and putting the lives of multiple people in jeopardy because he's self important.

>bursts into wedding
>YOU ARE MY FRIEND AAAAHHH
>thinks that solves anything

Again, this isn't a Disney movie and they're already married anyway since he was late.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2015)

Marrying a stranger is how you want your life to go?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2015)

Arranged marriages aren't uncommon in the upper echelons of society and there's no reason to think that Y-San isn't a nice person and wouldn't put his best foot forward.

And marrying someone who you could get to know and love is better than endlessly chasing someone you know will never love you.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 16, 2015)

He already rejected her, why would she continue to chase after him, she just wanted to hear an answer from him that's all.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2015)

It isn't about chasing after him. It's about finishing school with her friends and doing what she wants. Y-san could be anything, I don't think Marika's mum would've been that selective outside of health and wealth.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 16, 2015)

Raku's ego can't stand the thought of a girl not being part of the harem. Even though he's such a pansy that he never has made a move with any of them.

I seriously think that Raku's a piece of shit for the way he acts


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Marika WANTED to be saved by Raku. She knows that she won't ever be his lover...because he simply doesn't feel that way about her. She just doesn't want to be forced into a marriage and by torn away from her friends. Why are people not getting this? Yes, Raku is a douche, but this is entirely Marika's choice, because she doesn't want to live a life of misery by being separated from her friends/loved ones.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm sure they all get it tbh


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> He already rejected her, why would she continue to chase after him, she just wanted to hear an answer from him that's all.



Do you really think Komi isn't going to bring us back to status quo and have Marika throw herself at Raku again?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Choa said:


> Do you really think Komi isn't going to bring us back to status quo and have Marika throw herself at Raku again?



Yui is gone, and after this arc, Marika will be gone. It'll be down to Chitoge and shitty Kosaki after this (Tsugumi never had a realistic shot even though she is obvious besto girl).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2015)

Chapter 188.5

Damn...Tsugumi lookin swagger as fuck. Also, dat Kabe-don, lol.

Cute chapter I guess. Marika certainly wishes it worked that way in real life though, lol.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 19, 2015)

That Marika outfit on page 5 is pretty lewd


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 22, 2015)

Chapter 191

Tsugumi throwing those pews...fuck yeah best girl! 

Also, faceless guy ended up being a bro. Was really afraid he might try and do something shady, but no...he was just doing it to repay a favor to Marika's mother.


Welp, Raku and Chitoge are finally at the prize. Time to face off against Marika's mother now. With the action in this chapter...I really wish that this series could turn into a battle manga at some point, lol.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2015)

Raku and Chitoge have become quite an efficient team 

May you find happiness, faceless groom.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 22, 2015)

Marika sitting on the chair 

And that Tsugumi on page 6


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 22, 2015)

I like Yui the most, but Tsugumi is closing in fast. Too bad they get friendzoned

I nearly thought this truly became a battle manga after seeing Tsugumi


----------



## Sansa (Oct 23, 2015)

>Raku denied Marika from Y-San who is a pretty cool dude and looked like he was going to genuinely try his hardest with her and now she's going to continue orbiting him


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2015)

Still possible they marry at the end of the series, or he happens to have a son her age and they wed. You never know...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2015)

I've just caught up with these latest chapters of Nisekoi. I'mma stop your wedding just to publicly reject you and friend zone you. 

God this arc has been painful to read and it's amazing to me people kept hyping Komi as a writer before this series started.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> God this arc has been painful to read and it's amazing to me people kept hyping Komi as a writer before this series started.



What

Who

The only thing he was hyped for was facial expressions and cute girls


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2015)

Well the comedy is pretty solid, but in terms of romance and actual plot...it is pretty terrible. Still, I'm just here for the fun ride, and I try not to think too hard about it, lol.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 23, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I've just caught up with these latest chapters of Nisekoi. I'mma stop your wedding just to publicly reject you and friend zone you.
> 
> God this arc has been painful to read and* it's amazing to me people kept hyping Komi as a writer before this series started.*





Zaru said:


> What
> 
> Who
> 
> The only thing he was hyped for was facial expressions and cute girls



It was because of Double Arts. It got canned before it could really get off the ground so people felt bad for him and it was pretty interesting.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 29, 2015)

Chapter 192

Hurray! Honda is taking Marika's side (thanks to best-girl Tsugumi talking things through with her)! Seemed pretty obvious when the rest of the Hidden Guard appeared, because otherwise Raku & co. would have been completely fucked, lol. But seriously though, battle-manga Nisekoi transition, GET HYPE!

Also, Shuu showing up this chapter


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 30, 2015)

Nisekoi makes a good action manga


----------



## stream (Oct 30, 2015)

The hidden guards look cool. I regret that, in all likelihood, we'll never get to know them.


----------



## Azula (Oct 30, 2015)

This has turned into a full on ninja manga


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 5, 2015)

Chapter 193

Damn...that was a really fun chapter. Glad to see how motherly and caring Honda is compared to Chika. However, with the internal dialogue going on, I think we'll see why Chika is the way she is (redemption arc incoming). She probably wanted to be saved as well, but no one was there for her. Why should her daughter have all of these friends and loved ones help her when no one was around to save her?

Also, Honda and Tsugumi dream team wrecking shit...awwww fuck yeah!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2015)

So is Marika's mom jelly that people want to rescue her while nobody did that for her or something? Otherwise I don't know what she's going on about.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> So is Marika's mom jelly that people want to rescue her while nobody did that for her or something? Otherwise I don't know what she's going on about.



Yeah, seems that way. Everyone is inherently good in this series...so we gotta see a change of heart, right? lol...


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 5, 2015)

i was listening to aerith's theme and it matches well with the tender scenes in 193


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 5, 2015)

Great chapter.

Honda


----------



## imogen lace (Nov 6, 2015)

I am enjoying the action scenes at the moment. tsugumi and honda are cool characters. it makes me disappointed even more though at how little action there was when it came to rescuing chitoge back then...i want to aee more like this.


----------



## Roman (Nov 6, 2015)

....still wanting to know what kind of terminal illness Marika has


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2015)

Chapter 194

Welp, that's it. Not a life threatening illness, but she has to go to fuckin Pittsburgh of all places. Lolwut? Their family is rich as fuck, couldn't they simply fly in the specialists if it isn't something as serious as a terminal illness? Whatever. Glad Marika's dad showed up and let Chika decide her own fate as well as Marika's. She still has to leave for shitty Pennsylvania, but at least everyone can go an visit without worrying that Marika will be confined to the Tachibana family forever.

And then there were 2. Well, let's be real, incoming final major arc where Raku realizes he is meant to be with Chitoge instead of terrible fuckin Kosaki


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 15, 2015)

This chapter, hell yeah! The arc is over and Marika is leaving! Hurray! That's two down, three more to go. I guess next is Haru, then Tsugumi and Onodera after that. Though I wonder if we'll move to the next elimination round immediately or we'll there be some breather chapters in between. It might be a good point to slow things down a bit.

Chika took this much time to realize that traditions are bullshit? Well, better late than never.

Also, that flashback panel of Chika and her friends, that's Hana, right? Like, I once joked that everyone's mothers were friends in High school, but I didn't think it would actually be true.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 15, 2015)

Marika no, don't leave


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> This chapter, hell yeah! The arc is over and Marika is leaving! Hurray! That's two down, three more to go. I guess next is Haru, then Tsugumi and Onodera after that. Though I wonder if we'll move to the next elimination round immediately or we'll there be some breather chapters in between. It might be a good point to slow things down a bit.
> 
> Chika took this much time to realize that traditions are bullshit? Well, better late than never.
> 
> Also, that flashback panel of Chika and her friends, that's Hana, right? Like, I once joked that everyone's mothers were friends in High school, but I didn't think it would actually be true.



Pretty sure Haru's arc ended a LONG time ago, and Tsugumi has pretty much accepted that she won't ever be with Raku. Kosaki and Chitoge are the remaining 2 imo.

Also, I noticed that girl on top of the panel in the flashback looked like Honda (though Hana makes more sense), while the one hugging her looked like Kosaki/Haru's mother...which would kinda make sense if you think about it, because why else would Kosaki become childhood friends with the super elite like Chitoge/Marika/Yui unless there was some sort of connection?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah next logical step after some random intermissions should be Onodera, but that's the hardest one because Raku actually thinks she's the one he loves. 

I don't actually want Nisekoi to end though


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

Zaru


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 15, 2015)

This is so Mis leading, Kosaki is the winner in the end.


----------



## SandLeaf (Nov 15, 2015)

Chika was friends with everyones parents in the same high school. Who was that on the far left? I wonder if they all liked Raku's dad back then...

Also their personalities seem mixed. This is just a guess but...

Kosaki's mom: Chitoge
Chika: Onodera
Hana: Tsunami or Ruri

Wonder if Raku's mom and their first teacher (Shuu's crush) was there too...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> This is so Mis leading, Kosaki is the winner in the end.



This wouldn't surprise me. Pandering to popularity polls isn't outta the realm of possibility (happened with Naruto's terrible end). But yeah, that really would piss me off considering how shit-tier Kosaki is. Chitoge is meh, but that ending would be significantly better than Raku ending up with that doormat of a character known as Kosaki, lol.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 15, 2015)

> tradition can just go eat shit


the only words i like from chika lol. she's so adorable but her personality is so nasty.

this arc is forced and rushed though..

marika was cute af, the family business/illness was forced af and most of the characters didn't do much but honda/tsugumi fight scenes weren't too bad. 

a bit annoyed that this guy didn't appear though


i bet the next one is the onodera arc, then chitoge will act as a good friend and break off the relationship, then raku goes back and forth again.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2015)

If a dera wins humanity dies. 
So it was written. 
So it shall be.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd be fine with Haru winning, and I'd DEFINITELY be fine if the mother won...cuz she is fucking awesome. Kosaki is awful though...


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2015)

Haru is that final aneurysm/avatar of diabetes right? My eyes bleed whenever that weird puppy child thing gets panel time. Milfdera would be acceptable if it wouldn't destroy the world. The prophecy has been set.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2015)

Nobody seriously thinks Haru has a chance right


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2015)

No, nobody thinks she has a chance. I am personally not sure of Ono's chances at this point if I am honest. Chitoge is superior in every sense of the word.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2015)

It would be probably the worst written ending I've read in a LONG fucking time if Kosaki wins (still not as bad as Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu!, but still fuckin awful). Aside from her being completely terrible, what was the point of the entire story then? She was the girl Raku fawned over initially, but as the story progressed, he realizes he likes Chitoge as more than just a friend. While Chitoge ain't that great, I'd much rather have that ending, because it logically makes sense.


----------



## Roman (Nov 16, 2015)

Morglay said:


> If a dera wins humanity dies.
> So it was written.
> So it shall be.





I imagine you are that girl in your avy holding a detonator connected to explosives in the earth's core as you're saying what you wrote in this post


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2015)

At least Chitoge improved enough as a character that I don't mind her winning the Rakubowl.
Though all of the girls are wasted on him, the typical harem problem.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, you can't often have a super badass MC in a harem, cuz otherwise it goes down the hentai route (which I'm down for, but can't really make a mainstream series out of it), or it goes down the School Days route with Nice Boat! and stuff...


----------



## Roman (Nov 16, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, you can't often have a super badass MC in a harem, cuz otherwise it goes down the hentai route (which I'm down for, but can't really make a mainstream series out of it), or it goes down the School Days route with Nice Boat! and stuff...



Sure, but Raku is literally pigshitdisgusting as a character.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 16, 2015)

So is this going to end soon? And can you guys recommend this?


----------



## stream (Nov 16, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> So is this going to end soon? And can you guys recommend this?


It seems like it's ending soon. When competitors start to drop down from a harem story, the writing is on the wall.

This is a funny romantic comedy, and I recommend it. I feel that most of the criticism can be boiled down to:
- Romantic comedy suck.
- He didn't choose the right one.

So, if you don't like romantic comedies in general, or if you are an aggressive shipper, this may not be for you. Otherwise, go for it!


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 16, 2015)

stream said:


> It seems like it's ending soon. When competitors start to drop down from a harem story, the writing is on the wall.
> 
> This is a funny romantic comedy, and I recommend it. I feel that most of the criticism can be boiled down to:
> - Romantic comedy suck.
> ...



Nah, I really liked Ichigo 100% for example, so I guess I'll be okay? (Love Hina too, by the way. Which is more comparable to this?)


----------



## stream (Nov 16, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, I really liked Ichigo 100% for example, so I guess I'll be okay? (Love Hina too, by the way. Which is more comparable to this?)


Then you should like this one too. The main guy of this series is much more competent than the one in Love Hina, who I often felt was a complete loser.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> So is this going to end soon?





> Naruto Forums: It's powered (and, frankly, that's all you really need to know.) > Akihabara District > Akihabara Library > Nisekoi by Komi Naoshi - Part 1



Did you forget which thread you're in ?





When did Tsugumi turn into Sasuke


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 16, 2015)

^ Huh? Can't see what's in the spoiler tags.



stream said:


> Then you should like this one too. The main guy of this series is much more competent than the one in Love Hina, who I often felt was a complete loser.



Alright. Then I'll also give this one a go.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, I really liked Ichigo 100% for example, so I guess I'll be okay? (Love Hina too, by the way. Which is more comparable to this?)



You actually liked Love Hina and Ichigo 100%?

This is the first time I've heard someone say that.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2015)

Ichigo 100% was probably one of the first harem romcoms I've ever read, and I don't want to destroy my nostalgia-fogged memories of it by holding it to my current standards


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2015)

Love Hina was one of my first 

Then when I re read it after I wasn't so new to harems and manga in general I asked how I could've possibly liked it


----------



## stream (Nov 16, 2015)

Choa said:


> Love Hina was one of my first
> 
> Then when I re read it after I wasn't so new to harems and manga in general I asked how I could've possibly liked it



Fanservice. Tons of fanservice. Oh, and Tama-chan.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Ichigo 100% was probably one of the first harem romcoms I've ever read, and I don't want to destroy my nostalgia-fogged memories of it by holding it to my current standards





Choa said:


> Love Hina was one of my first
> 
> Then when I re read it after I wasn't so new to harems and manga in general I asked how I could've possibly liked it



Well yeah, among the first and pretty much the only harem mangas I've read. Okay, there's Chobits and DearS (IIRC) and Sekirei too I guess, but I don't even remember them well (was Chobits even harem? Meh, I'm confusing mangas here...)

Edit: Started readin it, it'a funny alright


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 16, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> ^ Huh? Can't see what's in the spoiler tags.


i think its a fan edit of tsugumi preparing an attack with the words chidori (which does look similar)


BlueDemon said:


> Well yeah, among the first and pretty much the only harem mangas I've read. Okay, there's Chobits and DearS (IIRC) and Sekirei too I guess, but I don't even remember them well (was Chobits even harem? Meh, I'm confusing mangas here...)
> 
> Edit: Started readin it, it'a funny alright


chobits is not harem, main guy only like two girls


----------



## Sansa (Nov 17, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> i think its a fan edit of tsugumi preparing an attack with the words chidori (which does look similar)
> 
> chobits is not harem, main guy only like two girls



No

It 2 panels of her grasping her right hand with her left and then placing her hand on the ground with some sort of energy rising from it

Like when Sasuke used to do Chidori before he could just instant cast it


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 17, 2015)

Choa said:


> No
> 
> It 2 panels of her grasping her right hand with her left and then placing her hand on the ground with some sort of energy rising from it
> 
> Like when Sasuke used to do Chidori before he could just instant cast it


yeah, that's what i'm saying. i seen a good fan edit of it with the words chidori


----------



## Sansa (Nov 18, 2015)

Redhawk got shut down?

is it cause of what happened with those Chinese guys who uploaded a fucking OP chapter an entire week early?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2015)

Someone will take their place, but a shame nonetheless.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 18, 2015)

Choa said:


> Redhawk got shut down?
> 
> is it cause of what happened with those Chinese guys who uploaded a fucking OP chapter an entire week early?



Yeah. Imperial Scans and now Redhawk are shutting down (to avoid legal issues). Others will probably follow suit.


----------



## rajin (Nov 18, 2015)

A kiss on forehead and Yes RedHawkScans name is clearly mentioned by animenewsnetwork so they stopped everything as early as possible.

Nisekoi 195 spoiler

*RedHawk Scans just shut down*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2015)

OH SHIT MARIKA IS PRESSING THE POINT

IS THIS TRAIN NOT STOPPING AT ALL?


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 18, 2015)

rajin said:


> A kiss on forehead and Yes RedHawkScans name is clearly mentioned by animenewsnetwork so they stopped everything as early as possible.
> 
> Nisekoi 195 spoiler
> 
> *RedHawk Scans just shut down*


marika da best girl. no bullshit, straight to the point


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 18, 2015)

Marika


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2015)

This scan + translation quality...oof. RedHawk...COME BACK! (still, appreciate that it got translated at least).

Welp, Marika makes Raku realize he is in "love" with Kosaki and Chitoge. Final arc time incoming. Please God, don't let this have a shit ending (ie, him going for Kosaki).


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 20, 2015)

The scans downgrade is real


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, no one is denying that. However, at least Nisekoi is still getting translated. Didn't hear about anyone picking it up, so I thought maybe it would just go untranslated for a long period of time.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Nov 20, 2015)

Ya'll do know that Viz has been translating Nisekoi for a good while now right?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> marika da best girl. no bullshit, straight to the point



And yet she'll be away for what might be the final big arc of this manga


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 20, 2015)

About time. Glad Marika got a good sendoff.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 21, 2015)

If Kosaki wins, we riot.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2015)

"I'm going to polish myself even further..."


----------



## imogen lace (Nov 21, 2015)

I loved that chapter. Marika is so great and very observant. I love how she questions his feelings and basically gives him an ultimatum to confess to the one he really likes or she will steal him away. i liked finding out more about honda too. Chitoge has been really thoughtful this arc as well, giving them time together and stuff. She was considerate of marikas feelings. Now i am excited to see what happens next. Raku squirming about who he likes will become either amusing or frustrating. He is most likely going to have scenes with both girls to help his decision and well as interactions with their best friends. I admit i have liked chitoge from the start and assumed all along it will be her so if he doesn't chose her this will be an utterly disappointing ending.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 21, 2015)

Kosaki wins unless another person pops up as her promised boy. Raku is scared of being rejected by Kosaki, Chitoge was his number 2.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 21, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Kosaki wins unless another person pops up as her promised boy. Raku is scared of being rejected by Kosaki, Chitoge was his number 2.



I will vomit all over my monitor if that worthless doormat of a character, Kosaki, ends up winning this thing. Christ that would be terrible. Whatever, Ruri x Shuu is the only pairing remaining that I give a shit about.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2015)

When will the cancer end? Tsugumi is already out so no point in going on


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 21, 2015)

Pretty much. I'm just waiting for Vol. 7 of Nisekoino Seishironno by Kaishaku to come out at Comiket 89 (and I'll get that shit translated ASAP). The TRUE end for Nisekoi will happen then...dat glorious Raku x Tsugumi. Kinda sad that a hentai doujin series is written better than the actual manga, lol.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Pretty much. I'm just waiting for Vol. 7 of Nisekoino Seishironno by Kaishaku to come out at Comiket 89 (and I'll get that shit translated ASAP). The TRUE end for Nisekoi will happen then...dat glorious Raku x Tsugumi. Kinda sad that a hentai doujin series is written better than the actual manga, lol.



Does everbody think like this or only those whose shipped the wrong couple? 

I'm at chapter 52 right now, just after Romeo and Juliette.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 21, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Does everbody think like this or only those whose shipped the wrong couple?
> 
> I'm at chapter 52 right now, just after Romeo and Juliette.



oooh get ready for filler hell


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> oooh get ready for filler hell



I actually enjoy these chapters the most though to be honest - guess I really like the slice-of-life chapters. And the interactions are always funny, even if they really don't always further the relationships between the girls and Ichijou.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 21, 2015)

Imperialscans and now Redhawkscans...

Shit is getting real. We should fight this virtual war.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2015)

Chitoge's mom is really over the top, lol.

And damn, even Ruri-chan comes before Ichijou in the popularity poll - but given the nature of the manga, I guess that's to be expected


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2015)

Well yeah...Ruri is the best character in the series.


----------



## Rai (Nov 24, 2015)

Started reading this serie.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2015)

Feel bad for you


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Started reading this serie.



Yay, another one!

(I'm halfway through now)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2015)

OS said:


> Feel bad for you



If you read it all in one go, the whole "why am I still reading this" feeling won't have time to set in.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh man, I just love the Nee-san, would have been so cool if could have ended up with her 
Her chances are pretty low I guess.

Bwahaha, that counseling!


----------



## Azula (Nov 27, 2015)

RIp Redhawkscans 

Marika gone for good, Commence the Kosaki elimination final battle


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> If you read it all in one go, the whole "why am I still reading this" feeling won't have time to set in.



Give em a few weeks


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> RIp Redhawkscans
> 
> Marika gone for good, Commence the Kosaki elimination final battle



Just an FYI for people who aren't aware...

[X]

^This is basically the entire RedHawk team, but under a new name. No more insanely fast high quality scans (still quite fast, though), but still the same quality of translations/typesettings as before!


Also BlueDemon, fuck the haters...I binge read Nisekoi (up until like ~130...that's when I caught up), and this series was awesome. Yes, it is pretty much a mess now, but if you read it all in one go, it is so much fun.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 28, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Just an FYI for people who aren't aware...
> 
> [X]
> 
> ...



Now worries, I thoroughly enjoy this. And then I remember they're 17 and that the doujins I find on the net are probably closer to the truth in our day and time  

And I should have been more careful with spoiler (though I was pretty sure Marika wouldn't be the one anyway)-

I'm at chapter 130 now, 65 to go to catch up.

Status report: Yui-neeeeeee!!!! (( 
Shuu, it's your chance, go go go (meh, I know he's probably going for Ruri lol)

Haha, I expected that from Ie, she is supposed the Don anyway. So the first one's officially out of the race, Marika is next I guess. 

And ohhh, when he thought of who he liked, Chitoge's face appeared, ka-ching.

Tbh, I'd be alright with him ending up with her. They got to know each other so well of the years...
Onodera would also be a good choice for obvious reasons.


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 1, 2015)

well the most recent chapter is up....
*Spoiler*: __ 



 glad to see it isn't just a brush over and the group are left missing Marika but most importantly Raku is still seriously thinking...i do feel he has taken a slight back step though. Glad Shuu decided he needed to figure it out himself but also wished he would just turn around and tell him to open his damn eyes. irritates me that yet another chance to confess to onodera is there and both lie to each other and avoid it. At least when he asked chitoge she was honest she liked someone. Well their next date is up soon so we will see how that goes. Hopefully he will figure something out...or miraculously find his necklace as if it is fate! then move on with the childhood plot line. Figure his feelings and open the damn thing.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 1, 2015)

oh marika

everybody is trying their best, i love the recent developments


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Also BlueDemon, fuck the haters...I binge read Nisekoi (up until like ~130...that's when I caught up), and this series was awesome. *Yes, it is pretty much a mess now, but if you read it all in one go, it is so much fun.*



But I don't understand, what's the mess? I thought things would be really bad the way some people talked about the manga, but it was pretty clear to me how this would progress. I mean, isn't this a normal harem manga pattern?

What were people expecting? I know it must have been frustrating to sometimes read it chapter by chapter, but still...

It's pretty much time Ichijou decides between Kisaki and Chitoge. Curious to see how long it takes, lol (and who knows, maybe Tsugumi succeeds in stealing his heart? )


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 2, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> But I don't understand, what's the mess? I thought things would be really bad the way some people talked about the manga, but it was pretty clear to me how this would progress. I mean, isn't this a normal harem manga pattern?
> 
> What were people expecting? I know it must have been frustrating to sometimes read it chapter by chapter, but still...
> 
> It's pretty much time Ichijou decides between Kisaki and Chitoge. Curious to see how long it takes, lol (and who knows, maybe Tsugumi succeeds in stealing his heart? )



I think most people complain about Nisekoi because, like most harem MCs, Raku is dense as fuck. No real plot progression (in terms of weeding out girls) had happened until very recently (last 30 chapters or so). People often complained that after anytime a confession might actually happen (by a non-Marika character), that something would prevent it from happening in order to keep the status quo. Whatever, this is still a fun series imo.



Fuck it...done waiting for Mangaconda's version.

Down to the Final 2...SHOW TIME! Pretty much everyone saw this coming, but yeah...we still got a long road ahead of us. Kosaki isn't a bad girl by any means (it would be cute to see Raku and her together if this was a shoujo or some shit), but this is a harem, and she is by a large margin the worst of the bunch. Here's hoping she actually gets somewhat interesting towards the end, but ultimately loses...because Chitoge's progression just far trumps hers.

Also, wonder if the locket will ever show up again? lol...


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 4, 2015)

Hot damn


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 5, 2015)

Ugh, Mangaconda JUST released chapter 196, and now 197 is out already? I usually prefer quality > speed...but this really feels like the end of Nisekoi (possibly even ending as soon as chapter 200), and I can't afford to wait that long 

Poor Chitoge...legit trying to pull Raku outta this slump he is in, but managing to fail at every turn, lol. This chapter pretty much solidifies the Chitoge as the winner though. Raku's thoughts at the end: "Besides, she has someone she likes, right? If I fell in love with Chitoge..." Yeah, he's starting to see the light. Wonder if a confession will happen at the ramen shop? lol...

Also, Chitoge singing Guns N' Roses was awesome...


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 5, 2015)

i felt for chitige this chapter. she was really trying and he was an idiot. the fact they fail to understand one another and argue a lot is just an example of the deeper stuff going on. It was interesting to see his thoughts though...looks like he is scared of being hurt and hasn't forgotten that she likes someone. the scene at the end came as a surprise though...a pleasant one. now he sees her stress eating and knows she is upset what will he do? perhaps sitting and eating and talking calmly might do them some good. waiting another week for this is torture.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 5, 2015)

a theme park with only roller coasters.. omg i wanna go


----------



## Smoke (Dec 7, 2015)

Why is Raku suuuuuuuuch a pussy? Also, I've been saying this since the beginning, and now I truly believe it, but Tachibana is by far, the best girl. When she asked Raku to take her away, with a crying face, that was a homerun straight to my heart. It reminded me of the scene in One Piece when Robin told Luffy that she wanted to live, and for him to take her out to sea.


One last thing. 

Concerning that last panel; have any of you ever had noodles shoot out your nose? That shit HURTS!!! Like really really bad. You have hot noodles connecting your mouth and nose. It burns.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 7, 2015)

I still don't understand why so many people think Marika is the best. Yes, she definitely loves Raku (so do all the girls)...but she is just so annoyingly clingy. Are people really into that? I definitely like Tsugumi the best, but I realize Marika/Yui/Chitoge are probably much better for Raku than her. Still, Marika's like a yandere, except without being, you know...super crazy and entertaining while just being annoyingly possessive (though she does have her moments).


----------



## Smoke (Dec 7, 2015)

She's the best because she's the one who has the balls to tell Raku about how she feels. She knows him very well(unlike the other girls). The fact that she had everything figured out, including everyone's feelings, and still didn't give up...is HUGE!!!

She's the best girl. Not for Raku tho. He straight up doesn't deserve her.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 7, 2015)

Eh, to each their own I suppose.


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 7, 2015)

Smoke said:


> She's the best because she's the one who has the balls to tell Raku about how she feels. She knows him very well(unlike the other girls). The fact that she had everything figured out, including everyone's feelings, and still didn't give up...is HUGE!!!
> 
> She's the best girl. Not for Raku tho. He straight up doesn't deserve her.



I agree with you


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2015)

Raku is so easily baited


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 11, 2015)

Raku x Chitoge chip going fast


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 11, 2015)

lmfao @ " how did we finish at the same time?!! "

i'm on raku's side this time

and lol @ chitoge's noodle leg


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 11, 2015)

"Onodera-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on suicide watch". Indeed translator notes...indeed.

Oh shit, photobooth time! Could we actually get a kiss/confession next chapter? Or will next week just be more lead-up and the confession happens on 200?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2015)

Kiss  Bruh what universe do you live in

Nothing's going to happen before he's had a couple of chapters with Onodera


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 11, 2015)

Will they really even bother with Onodera? Like...this shit is already wrapped up, yo. If her useless ass gets a wrapup, Tsugumi better get one as well.

Also, trying to decide if this will just end on 200, or if Komi will milk it for like 50 more chapters with Raku bouncing back between Chitoge and Onodera (gross).


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2015)

The outcome may be obvious to us but it isn't for Raku. Until he snaps and takes a harem ending gets over his puppy love with Onodera and realizes his feelings for Chitoge, this shit won't end.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> "Onodera-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on suicide watch". Indeed translator notes...indeed.
> 
> Oh shit, photobooth time! Could we actually get a kiss/confession next chapter? Or will next week just be more lead-up and the confession happens on 200?



Haha, I was chuckling the whole time when reading that 



Zaru said:


> The outcome may be obvious to us but it isn't for Raku. Until he snaps and takes a harem ending gets over his puppy love with Onodera and realizes his feelings for Chitoge, this shit won't end.



But that doesn't need to take another 50 chapters, I hope. Another 10-20 should be enough to wrap everything up? Even less?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 11, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The outcome may be obvious to us but it isn't for Raku. Until he snaps and takes a harem ending gets over his puppy love with Onodera and realizes his feelings for Chitoge, this shit won't end.



Yep, we all know how it will end first girl always wins.  

But since this is a harem series and this shit been padded out for awhile, it will last till summer of 2016.


----------



## Rai (Dec 11, 2015)

I hope this shit end fast so I can continue reading where I stopped.

Too much filler.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2015)

But do we REALLY want this to end  
It would cause the weekly flow of cute panels to stop

Komi somehow turned Chitoge from a shitty violent gorilla into miracle tier, I could easily take another 100 chapters of those two actually dating like in, say, Ore Monogatari or something


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 11, 2015)

That's the best of tsundere girls. When the tsun goes away and the dere takes over.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2015)

Zaru said:


> But do we REALLY want this to end
> It would cause the weekly flow of cute panels to stop
> 
> Komi somehow turned Chitoge from a shitty violent gorilla into miracle tier, I could easily take another 100 chapters of those two actually dating like in, say, *Ore Monogatari* or something



Is that manga good? They did a Crossover with the manga, right?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Is that manga good? They did a Crossover with the manga, right?



It's the antithesis of a stalling harem story like Nisekoi. It takes all of a few chapters for them to get together and the rest is sickeningly cute dating stories about two people who can't believe how lucky they are to have each other.


----------



## Azula (Dec 12, 2015)

Raku and Chitoge's wedding night summed up


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 12, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Is that manga good? They did a Crossover with the manga, right?


the manga is ok (two side charas were fking annoying), but the anime is great! it's so fluffy and cute.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 12, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> the manga is ok (two side charas were fking annoying), but the anime is great! it's so fluffy and cute.





Zaru said:


> It's the antithesis of a stalling harem story like Nisekoi. It takes all of a few chapters for them to get together and the rest is sickeningly cute dating stories about two people who can't believe how lucky they are to have each other.



Haha, oh God, that must burn if you are a single. Might not read that


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 12, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Haha, oh God, that must burn if you are a single. Might not read that


if you can survive nisekoi, you can survive ore monogatari lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 12, 2015)

Hahaha, I was kidding 

But if I'm going to start Monogatari, it's going to be after Nisekoi ends, I guess.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 13, 2015)

This was actually pretty funny and cute. Their relationship is energetic as always But man, at this point even God wants Raku to get a hint.

Bold move there Chitoge, hopefully Raku idiocy won't ruin it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 14, 2015)

MangaConda (RedHawk) Shutting down for good


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 17, 2015)

It's happening guys.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter title is: Majikoi/True love.




Raku: I see. It's fun being together with her. And I want to be with her. When I'm with her, my heart is at ease. So that is....
I see this is different than when I'm with Onodera, Tachibana or Yui-nee. A sense of comfort. So this is love.

"He realizes his true feelings."


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2015)

What the fuck how fast is this going now


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## OniNoOniiChan (Dec 17, 2015)

The tl notes this week is going to be glorious   
Onodera-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on suicide watch


----------



## Reyes (Dec 17, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What the fuck how fast is this going now



Jump getting sick of Komi shit apparently


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 17, 2015)

OniNoOniiChan said:


> The tl notes this week is going to be glorious
> Onodera-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on suicide watch



Yup.

Consider:
Nisekoi - Fake Love.
Now it's evident that:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nisekoi could also refer that his feelings for Onodera were a fake love seeing this chapter has Komi throwing into our faces that Raku's feelings for Chitoge is true love cause being with her is pointed as different than with Onodera in a better way.

.....


----------



## OniNoOniiChan (Dec 17, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Yup.
> 
> Consider:
> Nisekoi - Fake Love.
> ...



The manga title was based on the RakuxKosaki relation all along not RakuxChitoge

Komi you


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2015)

Volume #21:


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2015)

The end of an empire.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 18, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Yup.
> 
> Consider:
> Nisekoi - Fake Love.
> ...



Yeah, makes sense.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I wouldn't say that was a "fake" love. Just a crush or something. So undeveloped. Or whatever. Just think the term fake doesn't really work here.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2015)

"I like my beansprout to be refreshing!" 

Man this chapter was adorable. Those funny faces in the photo booth were amazing, lol. Also, FINALLY! RAKU REALIZES HIS TRUE FEELINGS FOR CHITOGE! None of that puppy love bullshit like with Kosaki, REAL love. Yep, this series might possibly end on 200...which would suck, cuz I really wanna see Shuu x Ruri happen  Also, lol @ the locket. Assuming it'll quickly be revealed that Kosaki was in fact the chosen girl, but he'll still end up with Chitoge anyways.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 18, 2015)

Onodera fans am cry


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2015)

It's happening.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 18, 2015)

Best girl winning


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Best girl winning



That's weird...I don't see Tsugumi anywhere. 

But yeah, at least Kosaki didn't win...that woulda been worse than Naruto's ending pairs, lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally he realized it. Last two chapters have been really refreshing and cute, wonder if he will have the balls to say it now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Finally he realized it. Last two chapters have been really refreshing and cute, wonder if he will have the balls to say it now.



This is the climax of the series...so he damn well better confess his feelings for her lol


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 18, 2015)

I really thought he was going to say:

This is... Friendship


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Best girl winning



I don't see tsugumi there.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 18, 2015)

Did that just happened?

Raku Well done, I still can't believe this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2015)

Onodera got BTFO'd, Yui is gone, Marika defeated.

Now for Tsugumi to be promised girl for max drama between Chitoge, Raku and her to extend it another 50 chapters.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 18, 2015)

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Like, we all knew it was going to happen since ch1, but still...


*Spoiler*: __ 



NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2015)

Anakin, please.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2015)

I can't take all this HAPPENING


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OdUT0pvyT1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azula (Dec 19, 2015)

Finally, its happened.

The end is nigh


----------



## OniNoOniiChan (Dec 19, 2015)

> Unlike being with Onodera, Tachibana or Yui-nee


 
This was the moment when things ended 
Not the last page


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 19, 2015)

i bet onodera will turn out to be the promised girl next chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 19, 2015)

Ohhh man, this feels a bit abrupt though after everything that happened. But that's only because they've drawn out everything else so much.

And I guess after Marika left, things had to get rolling, so it' cool.

Wondering if this ends with 200 or if it's getting some more chapters/a prologue.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2015)

Raku still thinks Chitoge likes someone else, and Onodera needs to be "resolved". It can end in a few chapters but he can also drag it out for a while.

And does anyone remember the locket?


----------



## Azula (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah the locket better return just because it has haunted the manga too long.

The poor quality scans upset me, not how I thought my collection would end.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2015)

These last 2 chapters have been forced and weak as shit. Happy he looks set to end up with Chitoge over dera but still this was a terrible demonstration of how to write romance.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Raku still thinks Chitoge likes someone else, and Onodera needs to be "resolved". It can end in a few chapters but he can also drag it out for a while.
> 
> And does anyone remember the locket?



Yeah, that's true. Hopefully he won't be going overboard with it.

Well, they did say it doesn't really matter who really was his promised girl. But yeah, want this to get resolved too, finally.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 19, 2015)

I couldn't bear watching Nisekoi anime, so I switched to the manga. Currently on chapter 33. Why are the adults in Nisekoi so fucking useless? They can't sort anything out between themselves, so they just shove everything on their children, then kick back and relax. I thought this would be limited to Raku dating Chitoge, but no: now he also has to marry someone because his dad doesn't have the balls to call it off.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2015)

After 199 chapters Raku finally realizes that he loves Chitoge. It took a long time for it to get through his skull but it finally happened!

It was such well put together chapter too, super cute even before the final page and it showed not only Raku realizing his feelings but also shows quite well just why the relationship works and how it developed over time. Brilliant stuff.

Heck, I'm actually surprised of how complete victory for Chitoge this is. I was expecting Raku to pull out some weak shit like "Oh noes it turns out I love both of them, woe is me!", but nope that idea is shot down completely with Raku making it clear that he only loves Chitoge. Good job Raku.

This was the development we all knew was coming since chapter one but were afraid well die of old age before it comes. It so satisfying for it to finally happen.


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 19, 2015)

I was pleasantly pleased with the last three chapters. He finally realised he can be himself around her, she understands him more than his closest friend does, its fun to be with her and never awkward like it is with Onodera. She makes him feel 'pleasant' and at ease and he wants to be around her not avoid her... he also identifies again how attractive she is...now for the drama...he still thinks she likes someone else and will likely mope about it...chitoge will find out Onodera loves him too and something between them will happen...Onodera will find guts to confess and chitoge might over hear and get wrong impression with raku running after her having to fight her gangs to reach her, ending in a proper kiss (like prologue)...or locket appears and promised girl is Onodera and chitoge is heart broken but he picks her...or its chitoge and it forces him to admit his  feelings... many possibilities but I look forward to the results.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2015)

After 199 chapters Raku finally realizes that he loves Chitoge. It took a long time for it to get through his skull but it finally happened!

It was such well put together chapter too, super cute even before the final page and it showed not only Raku realizing his feelings but also shows quite well just why the relationship works and how it developed over time. Brilliant stuff.

Heck, I'm actually surprised of how complete victory for Chitoge this is. I was expecting Raku to pull out some weak shit like "Oh noes it turns out I love both of them, woe is me!", but nope that idea is shot down completely with Raku making it clear that he only loves Chitoge. Good job Raku.

This was the development we all knew was coming since chapter one but were afraid well die of old age before it comes. It so satisfying for it to finally happen.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2015)

IT'S  OVER.

KOMI made this for Jump Festa.



This is for sale as well.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2015)

So what is the feelings for Onodera...  

[youtube]_1ruoWB7QtY[/youtube]

Why do I feel there still a twist? Is this  ' I used to love you, but now I don't? eh


----------



## Araragi (Dec 19, 2015)

well rip in peace my fellow onodera ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Reyes (Dec 19, 2015)

People actually liked Onodera


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2015)

Man I remember when I thought it was going to be a cool romance series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 20, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> So what is the feelings for Onodera...
> 
> [youtube]_1ruoWB7QtY[/youtube]
> 
> Why do I feel there still a twist? Is this  ' I used to love you, but now I don't? eh



You're just in denial bro...it happens all the time when the chick you want to win in a harem loses. Raku and Chitoge were meant to be together, just accept it (been glaringly obvious from the beginning...hell, from the ONE SHOT that they would end up together). Raku's "love" for Kosaki was just puppy-love. Besides, they were just awkward and boring as fuck together...

Still, RIP best-girl Tsugumi. Oh well, there's always the Nisekoino Seishironno Final Chapter that's coming at Comiket 89!



Josuke said:


> well rip in peace my fellow onodera ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



lol...



Reyes said:


> People actually liked Onodera



lol...so true.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 20, 2015)

Reyes said:


> People actually liked Onodera



foh jamie


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2015)

And there goes the hopes and dreams of Onodera fans.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2015)

So Mario found his princess, AND SHE WAS IN THE RIGHT CASTLE 

Okay, I understand people like Chitoge, but why dislike Onodera so much? She's a really sweet gurl.

But since I read the One shot, I didn't really get my hopes up for anyone else. And the progression of the relationship made it feel natural anyway, at least for me.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 21, 2015)

Josuke said:


> foh jamie



She's shit and you should have seen this coming a mile away 



BlueDemon said:


> Okay, I understand people like Chitoge, but why dislike Onodera so much? She's a really sweet gurl.



Mainly fucking around for me, trying to rustle Onodera pairing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 21, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> So Mario found his princess, AND SHE WAS IN THE RIGHT CASTLE
> *
> Okay, I understand people like Chitoge, but why dislike Onodera so much? She's a really sweet gurl.*
> 
> But since I read the One shot, I didn't really get my hopes up for anyone else. And the progression of the relationship made it feel natural anyway, at least for me.



Cuz she's boring as fuck. Yes, she is cute and nice...but every time we get a scene with her and Raku, it is just super awkward/cringey/terrible. I read this series to have fun. I'd be fine with Raku and Kosaki getting together...if this was like a shoujo romance series. Sadly, this is a harem, and she is by miles the least interesting girl of the series. Would much rather see Haru (or their mom!) be the most popular Onodera, but sadly, Japan has shit taste, and Kosaki is the front-runner...


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 21, 2015)

Cause Onodera has nothing that really makes her stand out.

Chitoge stands out cause she's just fun in general and you can tell KOMI is putting in effort with her character.
She's supposed to be a tsundere but developed into someone that makes you forget the tsun and the dere is shining brightly. She's cool to hang to hang out with as a friend and lovely as girlfriend. Like a combination of a "bro" ("sis" in this case) and lover.

Tsugumi stands out cause of the tomboy and hard hitman thing she has going on but is probably the most ladylike of them all. Also, the  entire bond with Chitoge.

Marika needs no explanation.

Yui had the Onee-san bond with Raku, and honestly really ain't that interesting.

Thing with Onodera is:
I know why people like her. She's a sweet and kind girl, but unfortunately except for her becoming a yuri machine when drunk she doesn't really have anything that makes her stand out, making her seem unappealing and boring to some. I'd even dare say she's "too sweet and kind". The other girls each have flaws but Onodera just comes across as having no real character flaws (personality wise) making her seem too perfect, which is off-putting and too much of a goody two shoes. There's too much sugar and no spice in her character.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmmm. I see where you guys are coming from, but the whole bakery thing and her not being able to cook and things like that did add more to the character, in my opinion. But I agree she's not as interesting as the others. So I suppose she's closer to the "real world archetype" than the others (not rich, or a super woman, or a super assassin or whatever). 
Haru's something else, yeah. And their mom a MILF


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2015)

The quality is SHIT...you have been warned!

Omfg Raku, why are you still talking about Kosaki? Jesus fuckin christ, PICK CHITOGE ALREADY SO THIS SERIES CAN END! If their entire 3rd year is going to be him going back and forth between the two, then I will flip my shit. Kosaki is worthless bro, get that puppy love garbage out of your head. He needs to hurry and pick Chitoge so this series can focus on the REAL important pairing: Ruri x Shuu.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2015)

Did... Raku actually consider that he's the one Chitoge likes?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2015)

Komi not letting this train end already... 

Raku a shit


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2015)

Onedera ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) still twitching their fingers on life support.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2015)

OS said:


> Onedera ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) still twitching their fingers on life support.



Still clinging to hope, this will not end well for them 

Although I can't wait for all the salt when Raku finally goes for Chitoge, so much salt will be glorious


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2015)

Can't get salt out of dead men


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2015)

OS said:


> Can't get salt out of dead men



The internet will make it happen :ignoramus

I want this level of salt from the ending:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Did... Raku actually consider that he's the one Chitoge likes?



"Can it be... that the guy Chitoge actually likes is..."

"Shuu?!"


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Did... Raku actually consider that he's the one Chitoge likes?





Atlantic Storm said:


> "Can it be... that the guy Chitoge actually likes is..."
> 
> "Shuu?!"



That would be fucking atrocious. 

And damn, it'S going to take another year to decide between the two? For real now?! 
I fucking hope not.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, at elast eh realized he is a good ol piece of shit man


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2015)

Wonder what roll Haru is going to play in this final year? That's clearly her at the end of the chapter, right?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 28, 2015)

I think the series will wrap up soon. I hope it will, anyways. 

Haru finna make raku choose it or lose it.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 28, 2015)

not haru again -.- i'd much rather see her classmate and assassin-chan


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd much rather have Haru than deal with Kosaki's worthless ass...


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2015)

OS said:


> Onedera ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) still twitching their fingers on life support.



I think that they know by now that it is deader than dead.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 29, 2015)

Kosakifags knew that they were on borrowed time the minute Komi actually started offing the girls


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2015)

Kosakifags should have known they  don't even have time to borrow since the oneshot.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope Komi shits on you all one last time and makes Yandera an actual thing.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 30, 2015)

If Raku hooks up with Kosaki...my God, that would be like Naruto's ending level of pandering to popularity polls, lol...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> If Raku hooks up with Kosaki...my God, that would be like Naruto's ending level of pandering to popularity polls, lol...



Ugh, how can you even compare it to that? It would have been soooooo much worse if Naruto had ended up with Sakura. Seriously, urghh.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 30, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Ugh, how can you even compare it to that? It would have been soooooo much worse if Naruto had ended up with Sakura. Seriously, urghh.


i think he means the_ kids ever after _ending, not ns/nh


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> i think he means the_ kids ever after _ending, not ns/nh



Ah, okay. Yeah, that could be, some of the pairings were...unexpected, to say the least. But I haven't made the correlation between them and the popularity polls...interesting.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 30, 2015)

Reyes said:


> The internet will make it happen :ignoramus
> 
> I want this level of salt from the ending:



Jesus Christ


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 30, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> i think he means the_ kids ever after _ending, not ns/nh



No, I most certainly meant NaruSaku. NaruHina made literally no sense...and don't even get me started on SasuSaku. Whatever, I just consider chapter 700 and the epilogue as filler. Less painful that way (though I should have expected that shit-tier ending considering how horribly written the last 400 chapters or so were, lol).


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Jesus Christ



NaruSaku fans went mad 

So much salt and sad posts over shit that shouldn't really matter all that much


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 30, 2015)

There's still hope and Ondera about to go on a full assault in the spring with her new image. 

This is far from over yet, those unfaithful feelings iZ strong


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> There's still hope and Ondera about to go on a full assault in the spring with her new image.
> 
> This is far from over yet, those unfaithful feelings iZ strong



The ship will keep going on still the bitter end, then crash harder than the Titanic and Narusaku


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 30, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> No, I most certainly meant NaruSaku. NaruHina made literally no sense...and don't even get me started on SasuSaku. Whatever, I just consider chapter 700 and the epilogue as filler. Less painful that way (though I should have expected that shit-tier ending considering how horribly written the last 400 chapters or so were, lol).


oh, sry. i immediately thought of the absurd_ kids ever after _ending when i saw your post.


Reyes said:


> NaruSaku fans went mad
> 
> So much salt and sad posts over shit that shouldn't really matter all that much


not just ns fans tbh. the last and gaiden made nh/ss fans mad as well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Jesus Christ



Think that is bad?
You should see Tokyo Ghoul and the entire shit about Mutsuki or Kanae.

Anyway, of course I'm not a mod but I think the entire talk of Naruto doesn't belong here.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2015)

Talk of Naruto *DOES NOT* belong on Narutoforums people.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 30, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Talk of Naruto *DOES NOT* belong on Narutoforums people.



lol...that is pretty hilarious when you think about it.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Think that is bad?
> *You should see Tokyo Ghoul and the entire shit about Mutsuki or Kanae.*
> 
> Anyway, of course I'm not a mod but I think the entire talk of Naruto doesn't belong here.



Well Normal people 1 SJW trans 0 :ignoramus


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 30, 2015)

Reyes said:


> The ship will keep going on still the bitter end, then crash harder than the Titanic and Narusaku



I was more Pro NaruSasu and looks like it's pretty active behinds Hinata's back 

NaruSaku was over like hundreds chapters ago when Naruto rejected her fake hug, there was no hope since then how can they be mad at the ending.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 30, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> So what is the feelings for Onodera...
> 
> [youtube]_1ruoWB7QtY[/youtube]
> 
> Why do I feel there still a twist? Is this  ' I used to love you, but now I don't? eh



One craves for that which cannot be reached. Once reached, one comprehends it is not what was craved for.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 30, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> One craves for that which cannot be reached. Once reached, one comprehends it is not what was craved for.



Yeah that's some hypocrisy at its finest, lol.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Talk of Naruto *DOES NOT* belong on Narutoforums people.



Quite certain this is One Punch Man Forums now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 31, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai forum,One month man is such a slow burn.


----------



## imogen lace (Jan 7, 2016)

i was so happy for raku to finally realise he likes her and get flustered around her. i am pissed to see he still thinks of onodera but i guess if he had liked her all those years just brushing her aside quickly would not be right...he is a 'nice guy' afterall. i knew he would bring up the guy she likes and pray he has finally realised it just might be him but knowing raku he is doubting it cause what would a fantastic girl like her want with a guy like him? who knows. i think haru may play a role in getting back to the locket business and book. we shall see.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 7, 2016)

Anime Ova4 pointing to RakuxChitoge ending , not what I was looking


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2016)

There's a lot more than the Ova pointing to that ending


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah that's some hypocrisy at its finest, lol.



Less hypocrisy more delusion I think.


----------



## Azula (Jan 7, 2016)

Reyes said:


> NaruSaku fans went mad
> 
> So much salt and sad posts over shit that shouldn't really matter all that much



Well to be fair, kishi did keep throwing bait all the way and then dropped the nuke right at the end in the form of kids.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 8, 2016)

IT'S OVER! TSUGUMI WON THE RAKU BOWL! lol...well, sorta. I've been having a certain doujin series translated that stars Tsugumi (and most of the other girls) over the past year or so, and now it finally comes to an end.


*Spoiler*: __ 












Raku realized his true feelings for Tsugumi and made a confession that will inevitably be better than the canon series (to I hope Chitoge...cuz God forbid we get stuck with the Kosaki BAD END route). It truly felt like the confession meant something when he threw away the lock (which, by the way, I'm pretty sure Komi has forgotten about at this point, lol). Art was great as usual, and I could really feel those emotions being relayed to Tsugumi by Raku. Truly a great end in my opinion.

In case you all want to read it (which I'm pretty sure you all do), google up:
(C89) [Project Harakiri (Kaishaku)] Nisenisekoi 7 (Nisekoi) [English] [desudesu]

It should be up on Sadpanda, and if that doesn't work...you can just PM me. ENJOY THE GLORY OF BESTO-GIRL WINNING!


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 8, 2016)

wow! mad props for the style


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2016)

The art looks legit like Komi's. I'm defo gonna check this out later today.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, it's totally worth the read. Just remember, it IS a hentai doujin series, so don't be reading it in a public place, lol...


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2016)

It being hosted on Sadpanda made that obvious


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, just making sure...cuz not everyone is familiar with Sadpanda, lol...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2016)

That doujin might as well be a Route B for the manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 9, 2016)

Someone posted it on /a/ and people thought it was legit then got mad when pointed out it's a doujin.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 9, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> Someone posted it on /a/ and people thought it was legit then got mad when pointed out it's a doujin.



Oh man...that makes me so happy. Money well spent. And who cares if it's a doujin? It's still better than anything Komi could possibly come up with...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 9, 2016)

That really happened? I hope you mean only the pages SkitZo posted on here, otherwise it'd be a bit difficult to ignore the hentai pages...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 9, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> That really happened? I hope you mean only the pages SkitZo posted on here, otherwise it'd be a bit difficult to ignore the hentai pages...



Nah man, Komi is actually just a really dedicated Tsugumi shipper obviously. 100% canon, lol. He's just going into the hentai biz once Nisekoi wraps up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)

Tsugumi probably  is the promised girl.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 9, 2016)

Storywise it makes sense.

She was there along with the others, yet has no key. Why would that be? 
Raku cannot possibly remember her if it's Tsugumi since she was a nameless orphan.
And dramawise, final boss fits too if it comes down to Chitoge vs Tsugumi, not Chitoge vs Onodera.
That locket is the greatest mystery of all, there has to be some major twist to it. Like, I dunno, a photo with a girl who has a beauty mark.

But it's more wishful thinking, I suppose.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)

I just feel like Tsugumi has to  related to Raku in some way. All the other girls has some type of connection with Raku. Tsugumi need something for her rejection to become more impactful. Because right now the thoughts is ' Raku doesn't even consider her and she isn't connected to him in any sort of way. So her confession and rejection will have no impact or hurt anybody'

If Tsugumi realize she has a chance and go on the attack and  Raku breaks will have to break the promise. It's a good wrap on Tsugumi first crush. Wishful thinking though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2016)

Tsugumi is ready to be a mistress in any case, guys, so I'm not having any headaches about HER future 

I'm more troubled by how Komi can prolong all this. By making Haru go for it too? Meh.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Haru seems out of the game already. Not emotionally, but storywise.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 18, 2016)

Chapter 201

Wow...a Haru arc, lol. Pretty glad to see her again (and mama Onodera as well!), and it looks like the two of them (well, three if you count useless Kosaki) will be working together in a sweets making competition.

Also, glad to see a few of the RedHawk team are starting up on Nisekoi again. Some of those scans after they went down were brutal to read...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2016)

Haru is cute too...but this is just prolonging the inevitable. How is Nisekoi doing in the rankings, anyway?

Fuu-chan is even sweeter though ♥


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 19, 2016)

Haru can wake him up to his senses and tell him about how long his sister xoyz.


----------



## imogen lace (Jan 19, 2016)

haru will realise his feelings towards onodera have changed and he is beginning to like chitoge too then get annoyed as she realises she might have had a chance if she hadn't given up and blurt something out.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Some of those scans after they went down were brutal to read...



Otter reads Nisekoi at any quality because Otter did not care about quality to begin with


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 27, 2016)

Chapter 202

Mama Onodera is seriously one of the best characters in this series, lol.

Well things started out smoothly until Haru started thinking about Kosaki/Raku as a pairing...then it all went to shit. Figured that Raku would be the one to get her outta that slump, just didn't expect Haru to reveal she knew about him being the "Prince". Wonder how things are going to pan out next chapter? Full on confession, or maybe she concedes too her sister (please God, no)?

Also, Haru and Kosaki referenced their dad a few times this chapter...wonder if he'll appear soon?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 27, 2016)

He has to.
Raku - Yakuza
Chitoge - Mafia
Marika - Police
Yui - Triad

It's like a running gag that all locket centric characters  have relation to something that has to do with crime. Police is fighting crime, but I think you get my drift.
Onodera's father being absent for so long has been suspicious for too long considering how the others are.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2016)

You're right, the timing of mentioning Onodad and the crime theme make me think there's some life in the "story" of this manga yet.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 27, 2016)

What's he going to be then?! 

Yeah, was suprised she told him about the Prince thing.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2016)

I can't for the life of mine imagine what a sweet shop ... owner? has to do with high level crime syndicates. Or maybe he was just a childhood friend for some reason. The moms knew each other as well didn't they


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 27, 2016)

Could have just retired and opened a sweet shop (but been a crime leader or something when he was younger).


----------



## Vasp (Jan 28, 2016)

Maybe he's a ruthless wallstreet/corporate business owner CEO type with multiple businesses under his umbrella that he runs with no mercy and an iron fist that only turns soft and marshmellow'ie when he's around his family? (Kind of like every other father in the series lol)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, I can't imagine he currently has a high paying job, because Mama Onodera seems pretty adamant about doing whatever it takes to make the shop successful in order to get money, I assume (especially trying to get her daughters to marry Raku...because he's a good cook and because he is well off).


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I can't for the life of mine imagine what a sweet shop ... owner? has to do with high level crime syndicates. Or maybe he was just a childhood friend for some reason. The moms knew each other as well didn't they



Hash Browns.


SPOILERS.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Onodera hair is off.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 28, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> Hash Browns.
> 
> 
> SPOILERS.
> ...



Haru lookin cute as hell there


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2016)

Damn cute, even.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> Hash Browns.
> 
> 
> SPOILERS.
> ...



Shit, did Komi meet Nisio while negotiating at SHAFT? Haircut development is his trademark.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 1, 2016)

A girl cutting her is very symbolic in Japanese culture. It indicates a time of change, of moving on. That is another girl down. Is anybody left except the two main ones?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2016)

Tsugumi, Chitoge and Kosaki.


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 1, 2016)

Well talk about a quick moving on chapter. Haru has closure now all that's left is Tsugumi then it will go back to raku having an internal battle...Haru is cheering on her sister next tsugumi will cheer on chitoge so we are back to the 50:50 and anything goes. He will make a decision either after the girls confess...wonder which one will go first. Once his feelings are realised he will learn the truth about their past and be grateful the promised girl was the one he loves...that's what I reckon but I have been wrong many times before.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 7, 2016)

Read the latest chapter, that was nice indeed. Especially the gust of wind


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2016)

Chapter 203

Christ, completely forgot about Nisekoi this week.

Well, there it is...Haru is out of the running. She dropped out for her shitty worthless sister Kosaki. RIP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 8, 2016)

Chapter 204

AWWWWW YEAH, TSUGUMI TIME! I know this means she'll be eliminated soon, but still, we haven't seen her in a while. Really great reaction once she realized that since Raku is technically single, they could in fact date  Thank God for Paula being awesome and helping Tsugumi out in this situation. "Here, wear this to school tomorrow." Christ...it's gonna be something super cute, can already tell.  Really hoping she actually confesses to Raku, that way she'll feel no regrets about this whole situation. Poor besto-girl Tsugumi...life just isn't fair.

Curious of Claude is going to find out about this, though. Wonder how much the story would change if that were to occur?


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2016)

ending tsugumi route like


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2016)

OS said:


> ending tsugumi route like



Meh, Tsugumi still wins in the end:






TSUGUMI WINS THE RAKU BOWL!...IT'S CANON BITCHES! I paid to have the doujin series translated goddamnit, so it's real to me!


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 9, 2016)

aw, haru's new haircut is adorable. i like her now.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2016)

Alright, after this Tsugumi arc we'll really be down to the final two. I'm not forgetting anyone, right?

We've been joking about Nisekoi's lack of plot development for years and now that it might actually end in 2016, I don't want it to be gone


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 10, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Alright, after this Tsugumi arc we'll really be down to the final two. I'm not forgetting anyone, right?
> 
> We've been joking about Nisekoi's lack of plot development for years and now that it might actually end in 2016, I don't want it to be gone



Maybe they'll do a side story focusing on Shuu x Ruri  At this point, I care more about that pairing than I do with the main one.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 10, 2016)

Stopped reading for a while

My body couldn't handle it anymore.

What's happening, is it down to Kosaki and Chitobae?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2016)

Choa said:


> What's happening, is it down to Kosaki and Chitobae?



Well, Tsugumi is having her closure arc now. After that, yeah.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 10, 2016)

[CAN'T WAKE UP]

We're finally getting off the ride

Kosakifags are gonna btfo'd very soon :inovilla


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh man, I really forgot that Tsugumi wasn't aware of the whole story 
Tsugumi arc incoming, hell yeah!

@SkitZo: spoiler those damn images, plz



Zaru said:


> Alright, after this Tsugumi arc we'll really be down to the final two. I'm not forgetting anyone, right?
> 
> We've been joking about Nisekoi's lack of plot development for years and now that it might actually end in 2016, I don't want it to be gone



Oh come on, it really is time. And I think it can be re-read just fine.

I really do hope it ends this year


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 10, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Maybe they'll do a side story focusing on Shuu x Ruri  At this point, I care more about that pairing than I do with the main one.


yes please


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 16, 2016)

Chapter 205

Tsugumi in a schoolgirl outfit once again!  Knew they would get stuck having day duty together and stupid shit would occur all day, lol. That walk (carry) home was super cute though. I'm glad Tsugumi is finally understanding her feelings (even though they sadly will not be reciprocated at all  ). Next chapter is probably the end of the Tsugumi arc...goddamnit, no justice in this world.




How do you look? Damn good Tsugumi...damn good.


Also, Paula was awesome this chapter. Convinced Tsugumi to wear a schoolgirl outfit...as well as some risque panties  Considering she crawled on her back up the stairs, you just KNOW she ended up wearing them, lol. If that's the case though...that piggyback ride home. Awwwww yeah, Raku, you lucky son of a bitch.  Way to go Paula.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 16, 2016)

God fucking dammit that confession.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2016)

Tsugumi's daydreaming


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2016)

How it feels watching them put her down slowly

[YOUTUBE]JMXOzUDO3T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice _tie_ddies there Tsugumi. 

RIP Seishirou.You never had a chance.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2016)

>Tsugumi's heart is being turned into mush just so it can be broken hard before the Onodera arc


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 16, 2016)

Yep...she deserves better than this. Oh well, hopefully she can become Raku's mistress once he hooks up with Chitoge, lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 17, 2016)

This will end in Chitoge route thanks to Tsugumi blah


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 17, 2016)

So quick.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 17, 2016)

Mei Lin said:


> This will end in Chitoge route thanks to Tsugumi blah



Yeah, not too excited about Chitoge end...but let's be real, Raku and Chitoge were meant to be together. She's definitely not my favorite, but she is definitely the best girl for Raku by miles. At least a Chitoge end keeps the mistress dream alive for Tsugumi (whereas everyone loses with the Kosaki BAD END, lol)


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yep...she deserves better than this. Oh well, hopefully she can become Raku's mistress once he hooks up with Chitoge, lol.



I so hope this will come true 

Tsugumi is cute/hot as fuck.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2016)

Well that was fast, but expected.

Now... how does he plan to throw Onodera out of the game?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2016)

Imo

Onodera is the key holder

He hooks up with her Cuz he feels like he gotta

Chitoge sadly decides to move away

Raku has an inner realization and confesses to onodera that he likes chitoge

Insert 5 chapters of raku and his yakuza fighting thought chitoges body guards to get to her before plane leaves

Confesses

Gg good riddance


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh come on, you can still here a person even if you cover your ears. That's why you usually do the "lalalalala" in addition to it 

Oh man, it's so sad. She should have really told him. Damn self-sacrificing, loyal Tsugumi 
(she can still become his mistress though! Hell yeah!! )



Lord Genome said:


> Imo
> 
> Onodera is the key holder
> 
> ...



This sounds like a very probable scenario. And we'd have the one-shot ending right there. Hm.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2016)

RIP Best girl...ugh. Really sad that she didn't full on confess, but I guess this is the best we can hope for  Whatever, she won in all of our hearts, and that is the important thing....

Well, finally down to Chitoge and shitty Kosaki. Can't wait for all the absurd bullshit drama and discovering the truth about the locket, and blah blah blah...whatever, I've basically checked out fully from this series now that Tsugumi is gone, lol.



I can't help but see Kilgrave now, lol. Best MCU villain by miles...


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, If Ojou doesn't mind too much she can still be "the mistress" ...

Another bites the dust. Now the only one left is Onodera.


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 23, 2016)

that was disappointingly short. i wanted to see more of tsugumi and i want claude to realise she is a girl and see his reaction to her. It wouldn't surprise me if Raku did manage to hear some of what she said to him but keeps it to himself. it is a shame she couldn't confess properly or even learn if he liked chitoge back. instead she discovered that as happy as she would be with him she is happier to see chitoge happy...which to me means she loves chitoge more. such a great friend. the two girls should get together and leave him. 

i so want to see shu and ruri next...we need to see them finally get together. The arc with her grandfather was the best thing ever. 

Well it is likely to be pretty quick moving from now then.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 23, 2016)

imogen lace said:


> that was disappointingly short. i wanted to see more of tsugumi and i want claude to realise she is a girl and see his reaction to her. It wouldn't surprise me if Raku did manage to hear some of what she said to him but keeps it to himself. it is a shame she couldn't confess properly or even learn if he liked chitoge back. instead she discovered that as happy as she would be with him she is happier to see chitoge happy...which to me means she loves chitoge more. such a great friend. the two girls should get together and leave him.
> 
> i so want to see shu and ruri next...we need to see them finally get together. The arc with her grandfather was the best thing ever.
> 
> Well it is likely to be pretty quick moving from now then.



I posted a theory a long time ago that Claude has known Tsugumi was a girl the whole time, and that is the reason why he always left random weird contraptions sitting around the mansion. He knew Tsugumi would use them and cause high jinks to happen in order to get her closer to Raku, both in order to out him as a fraud (business side), and to let her live a fun life as a girl (private side). Those were easily my most favorite chapters in the entire series, and it would be great to see Claude as an actually cool pseudo father figure, instead of always just being a gigantic douche.

I had more details, but I'm too lazy to search for it now.


As for Shuu x Ruri, yep...that's literally the only thing I care about left in this series. They fuckin better do that shit and not drag out Kosaki's rejection for like 20 chapters...ugh.


----------



## Savior (Feb 23, 2016)

Are they making a 3rd season of this?

Should make a spinoff with Haru.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, this concluded pretty much how I expected it to. There's no way Tsugumi would do anything that would endanger Chitoge's smile. At least she got some closure, which is infinitely better if she just remained in denial.


----------



## Rai (Feb 23, 2016)

GG Tsugumi.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 23, 2016)

The_Evil said:


> Well, this concluded pretty much how I expected it to. There's no way Tsugumi would do anything that would endanger Chitoge's smile. At least she got some closure, which is infinitely better if she just remained in denial.



Still, it was bullshit and rushed. Haru, I sorta understand...she didn't appear until late. But Tsugumi? She was there from the very start. They let Marika get like 15 fucking chapters of closure, and she is nowhere near as good as Tsugumi  I blame Japan's shit taste (that's primarily why we're stuck with Kosaki in the "finals").


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2016)

Ruri just need to admit it already. Maiko probably feels the same way


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2016)

Didn't expect to go on a Shuuri side adventure at this point but I'm not complaining


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2016)

Chapter 207

Awwwww fuck yeah! It's HAPPENING! The OTP of this series is finally getting going! That dream Ruri had...holy shit, lol. Shuu is always great whenever he is in a chapter, and this one was no different. Time for Ruri to realize that even though Shuu does some hilariously douchey things every once in a while, deep down, he is a super good dude. Do I think there will be a confession anytime soon? No. I do however think that they will be a couple in the inevitable time-skip epilogue that shows what everyone is doing during university and such.

I will admit though, the constant punching and super tsun attitude Ruri does gets kinda annoying, but I doubt that will happen in the rest of this coming arc. Her reaction faces are amazing though. Just wish they could have their own spinoff series


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> Imo
> 
> Onodera is the key holder
> 
> ...


>implying Chitoge won't win


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2016)

Choa said:


> >implying Chitoge won't win



Did you read what he said? He said in the end Chitoge DOES win...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2016)

Ruri will admit her feelings for Shuu and give him a smile towards this end of child business,which makes Shuu fall for her even more.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Did you read what he said? He said in the end Chitoge DOES win...



Dyslexia op


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Didn't expect to go on a Shuuri side adventure at this point but I'm not complaining



2nd best girl


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 6, 2016)

was so pleased to see shuu and ruri! livened things up a little. i hope its more than 2 chapters though. i think she will begin to realise she actually likes him and get mad at him for it...to think he has picked the same college as her and he wants to be a teacher! he would be so good in that role...i think he is a saddist though...seems to love being hit around a lot.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 7, 2016)

Chapter 208

Damn, Shuu is the master detective this chapter. Figuring out things from minute details given by Risa and his information network. Nice to see him talking about his dreams and motivations with Ruri, and her now understanding the way that he thinks. That end of the chapter though...she's gonna ask him what he thinks about her! IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 8, 2016)

I like where this is going!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2016)

Ruri sure is asking the big questions now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2016)

OMG THIS IS SO GOOD， THE COUPLE I REALLY CARE ABOUT


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 12, 2016)

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2016)

Are there raws/spoilers out somewhere?


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 12, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Are there raws/spoilers out somewhere?



On z-ani.net yes.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2016)

That translation is... rough. But it gets the point across


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 15, 2016)

Good scan is out!

Now wasn't that sweet! And she finally acknowledged she's fallen for him! Yay!

Maiko is actually a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2016)

Now I actually understand why Ruri was talking about him in front of him. It was in English...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2016)

Chapter 209

Even better scans out...lol.


Jeez, Ruri's internal conflict while saying those things to Shuu...rough. It seems to everyone (even little Rosa) that they are meant to be together, but after the end of the chapter...it seems like Ruri realizes it as well  Awwww yeah. Also, Shuu with the save! Very nice.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2016)

Shoe lives his life in man mode. Komi's best character.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Shoe lives his life in man mode. Komi's best character.



He really is. As much as I like the development that is happening right now between Shuu x Ruri, I was kinda hoping that after Nisekoi ended, those two would get their own spinoff  Still, this is quite nice as well I suppose.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 18, 2016)

Can we continue this relationship, I think this  couple makes the series better.

I really dont care for Raku and his mutiple girlfriends at this point.

Shu and Ruri is like so much more interesting. Lol we can have a poll for couples and we wil'm definitely see Komi flinch.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 18, 2016)

They are infinitely superior.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2016)

Well here it night...the night of the double confession. The series is finally starting to wrap up. The way Raku said he would never just skip to another girl if he gets rejected...dunno, that felt like something significant is gonna come from that for sure.

Also, am I going crazy? Wasn't it JUST spring? Oh well...


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 22, 2016)

YEAH YEAH YEAH!!! IT'S HAPPENING!!! =))

Now they're closed in and things have to progress! And it's summer! How many chapters do you guys think are left?


----------



## stream (Mar 22, 2016)

Shu, you disappoint me. Who would use a telescope to look at a meteor shower?

Meteors appear randomly, cross a third of the sky in a fraction of second, and are gone. You might as well bring that telescope to a hockey game to look at the puck. /pedant


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2016)

stream said:


> Shu, you disappoint me. Who would use a telescope to look at a meteor shower?
> 
> Meteors appear randomly, cross a third of the sky in a fraction of second, and are gone. You might as well bring that telescope to a hockey game to look at the puck. /pedant



You talk like anyone actually cares about the meteors here or in the manga


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2016)

New chapter spoiler



Onodera confesses to an unconscious Raku and Chitoge hears it


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 24, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's going down for real


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2016)

Going by that character poll, Y-san might've committed suicide already


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 24, 2016)

Y-san


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2016)

His waifu got written out of the story. What is there left to live for?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2016)

Pretty obvious how it's gonna end now


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 24, 2016)

Raku got outvoted by the girl from Double Arts


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow, Japan actually voted someone higher than fuckin Kosaki? First time in a long time that those goddamn 11's haven't had the shittiest taste imaginable (though Tsugumi still is only 3rd...oh well).


----------



## Megu-Nee (Mar 25, 2016)

Y san lmao

i dropped the manga temporarily so i don't quite remember, is y san the hardcore fan of kosaki or marika?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2016)

Who the heck is Y san


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 25, 2016)

C_Akutabi said:


> Raku got outvoted by the girl from Double Arts


She deserved some love


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2016)

Megu-Nee said:


> Y san lmao
> 
> i dropped the manga temporarily so i don't quite remember, is y san the hardcore fan of kosaki or marika?


Marika.



Mei Lin said:


> Who the heck is Y san



A guy who sent in so many votes for Marika that she rose up in the popularity poll rankings. He became a meme.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 26, 2016)

Zaru said:


> New chapter spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Onodera confesses to an unconscious Raku and Chitoge hears it


Well this is dumb. Can it be considered an automatic win for Chitoge?


----------



## Megu-Nee (Mar 26, 2016)

a tribute to y san, lmao

intricate metal key, glass slipper and flowers y san sent to 'marika' on her birthday

*Spoiler*: __ 







and the mangaka drew it with marika


stay calm and worship marika, y san. don't die!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2016)

Chapter 211

A confession!...er, to a knocked out Raku, lol. Now Chitoge is going to get cold feet cuz she'll feel bad for Kosaki, and blah blah blah, she'll go back to America, and Raku will chase after her once he realized he loves her the most instead. Incoming shitstorm of drama!

Who knows, maybe (hopefully) I'm wrong, and this just gives Chitoge the resolve she needs to confess for real.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Optimal case: Chitoge confronts Kosaki, tells her feelings too.
Raku was secretly awake this whole time and now knows about everything.

A man can dream, right


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 28, 2016)

fuck her up


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Optimal case: Chitoge confronts Kosaki, tells her feelings too.
> Raku was secretly awake this whole time and now knows about everything.
> 
> A man can dream, right



Considering the amount of physical abuse Raku has taken over the course of the series...the fact that he got knocked out cold from just that is absurd. Watch, everyone assumes things are going to end well because you know, plot device...but instead, Raku goes into a coma, and the series just finishes.

BAD END...


----------



## Morglay (Mar 29, 2016)

Good end to a terrible character. Shuu develops his harem through his innate superiority.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Raku goes into a coma, and the series just finishes.
> 
> BAD END...



 And we get a timeskip to 15 years in the future, Raku wakes up, gets greeted by all his ex harem members who are married with kids with faceless bald men

Make it happen Komi


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2016)

The one who finds out about the other rivals secret first always wins out. 

 Chitoge wins


----------



## Azula (Mar 29, 2016)

OMFG its happening


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 29, 2016)

As I said, IT'S HAPPENING! How many more chapters are you giving the manga?

I really hope Chitoge doesn't tuck her tail in, but confesses as well, dammit!



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Considering the amount of physical abuse Raku has taken over the course of the series...the fact that he got knocked out cold from just that is absurd. Watch, everyone assumes things are going to end well because you know, plot device...but instead, Raku goes into a coma, and the series just finishes.
> 
> BAD END...





Morglay said:


> Good end to a terrible character. Shuu develops his harem through his innate superiority.





Zaru said:


> And we get a timeskip to 15 years in the future, Raku wakes up, gets greeted by all his ex harem members who are married with kids with faceless bald men
> 
> Make it happen Komi



You guys are horrible


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2016)

WE'RE GETTING OFF THE FUKKING TRAIN LADS

tbh, I'm sorta sad I won't have this to get upset about every week, but it's finally over.


----------



## imogen lace (Mar 29, 2016)

I knew it! i knew she would over hear onodera confessing  to raku...didn't think he would be unconscious so easily but meh. 

now will she 
1) run...get lost and upset in the storm and need saving 
2) run...get so distracted she ignores the storm, conquers her fear and gets the resources he needs 
3) stays put and confronts onodera
4) stays put and is about to say something but raku wakes up 
5) gets angry and kills them both and goes of the rails...

i think she will back off for a time and help onodera after promising to support her and seeing how he is around her. i would prefer her to fight back but i get the feeling she is more sensitive than she lets on and it will take her backing off for him to realise something is wrong. he will then watch her and worry about her...

still no idea how the necklace thing will be resolved now as its missing...unless parents reveal the truth to them...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2016)

imogen lace said:


> I knew it! i knew she would over hear onodera confessing  to raku...didn't think he would be unconscious so easily but meh.
> 
> now will she
> 1) run...get lost and upset in the storm and need saving
> ...



Honestly they should tell him already


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2016)

Also are we not going to find out about those duplicate lockets?


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Holy shit, I've only just noticed that Raku ranked last in the popularity poll.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2016)

Raku ranking below a character from his previous, cancelled manga is all sorts of hilarious.
But then again with all those girls who would even put in a vote for the main char?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> Holy shit, I've only just noticed that Raku ranked last in the popularity poll.



Of course he did

It's Raku


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2016)

New chapter spoilers:

Chitoge overhears ANOTHER conversation and now knows that Raku likes Onodera. Proceeds to tell Raku to not make Onodera cry and doesn't show up at school anymore, the fuck?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2016)

Chitoge winning is blatantly obvious, eugh.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, yes. 

It was always about the way to get there.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2016)

Zaru said:


> New chapter spoilers:
> 
> Chitoge overhears ANOTHER conversation and now knows that Raku likes Onodera. Proceeds to tell Raku to not make Onodera cry and doesn't show up at school anymore, the fuck?





So what, how many more chapters until Onodera gets rejected?


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 31, 2016)

The double arts girl from the poll will win raku's heart in the end. 

GUARANTEED


----------



## Kyosuke (Apr 1, 2016)

I've seen the raws... Chitoge


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 1, 2016)

Mei Lin said:


> Chitoge wins



AND HERES WHY:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]XhTau8_DWNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2016)

We've still got a few chapters left since manga often announce the date of their ending a while in advance, and that hasn't happened yet to my knowledge.
Can see it ending in summer though.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 1, 2016)

Onodera ship:


----------



## imogen lace (Apr 4, 2016)

well...i guessed she would back off and be sensitive and try to encourage them in her own way but man running away from it all...that was heart renching...a little predictable but still. Raku you are an idiot. the signs have been there since the beginning....never known a man to be so dense.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2016)

Chapter 212

Wow holy shit, the plot is progressing at insane speed! CAN'T HANDLE IT! Of fuckin course Chitoge only overheard part of what Raku said...gotta have them obvious misunderstandings in a rom-com, hur dur. Looks like shit is starting to wrap up, and the inevitable Raku x Chitoge is gonna happen. Wonder how few chapters remain?


----------



## imogen lace (Apr 5, 2016)

i wish someone would point out to him that he always seems drawn to chitoge and looks out for her and worries about her, etc. He can read something is up with her and is a moron for not seeing that he likes her more.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2016)

Well to be fair, Chitoge started asking him questions about worthless Kosaki, so that caused him to get all flustered and shit and not focus on her actual feelings at the time...though this IS Raku we're talking about, and his dense ass still probably wouldn't figure it out despite how long they have been together.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 6, 2016)

Maaaan, of course she had to overhear only half the discussion, lol. At least things are moving very fast now, think this will wrap up in what....10 chapter at most?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 6, 2016)

220 or 225 as being the end is my guess. Shit is just going at a blazing speed now.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 6, 2016)

Not sure why Raku is being blamed for this when Chitoge just bitched out at the first sign of not getting what she wanted. Generic Japan autism sorta ruining a decent character.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2016)

I just want more of  my ShuuxRuri moments, there's nothing else left.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Not sure why Raku is being blamed for this when Chitoge just bitched out at the first sign of not getting what she wanted. Generic Japan autism sorta ruining a decent character.


Are you saying that Raku is a decent character?

Or are you saying Komi is ruining Chitoge?


----------



## Morglay (Apr 7, 2016)

Komi shitting on Chitoge lolRaku a shit but she takes the l on this one.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2016)

Chapter 213

Welp, Chitoge predictably ran away without telling anyone. Best-girl Tsugumi leading the search...but sadly, there are no leads. Glad that Raku went into Chitoge's room and read her friendship notebook. I think NOW he might finally start fucking understanding just how she really feels about him. "Come home you gorilla woman..." 

That chapter end though...fuckin Kosaki, please just die already. That editor's note though: "Onodevil-san"  So perfect...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2016)

Onodevil is actually making a move? Or is it just something Chitoge-related?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2016)

Assuming it is just Chitoge related. She is far too "nice girl" to take advantage of this situation in order to benefit herself. She is basically going to just solidify that she loses the Rakubowl, lol...


----------



## imogen lace (Apr 12, 2016)

I can understand why chitoge ran off ...my guess she is either with her mum or with Marika. I would love to see the latter again as she would knock sense into her to fight. Chitoge really likes Onodera and made a promise to her to help her with her love but realises she can't do it but at same time doesn't want to cause a rift and can't watch them get together (thinking he likes Onodera). I would probably leave too as you'd need time to think about it. Still surprised the locket isn't back yet...though maybe Onodera found it and is going to give it to him? 

Nah...more likey what skitzofrenic says....she is too nice to make her move then and it might be chitoge related... Or for first time she becomes selfish and tells him she likes him, messing his mind up more...or doesn't get the chance as she see's how hurt he is about chitoge. 

Reading her book was a great addition. I don't think I have seen such a pained expression on his face. He wasn't like that when Marika left. Pretty sure he wouldn't be that distraught if Onodera ran off either.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 12, 2016)

Ooooh yeah, Chitoge being with her mom would be great. Love me some Hana...wish she appeared more


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 12, 2016)

Damn, that expression Raku made 

Well, I also thought she's maybe with her mom. Marika would also make sense, I guess.

Onodevil 
But nah, don't think she'll go for it in this situation.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 18, 2016)

Chapter 214

Knew Kosaki wouldn't have the guts to confess and that the convo would definitely revolve around Chitoge. Glad she at least realized what is really happening (that Chitoge loves Raku, and that she must have overheard what Kosaki had said that night).

OFF TO AMERICA! Hana is back...fuck yeah! Chitoge in an OL outfit  So fuckin great. Welp, Raku and Kosaki are at her office now, wonder how things are gonna pan out


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2016)

Professional Office Lady Chitoge


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 18, 2016)

Kosakis chance went back up abit, since Raku didn't go there alone.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 18, 2016)

God that would be so brutal if Raku confessed to Chitoge right in front of Kosaki  Even I would feel kinda bad...rofl.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 19, 2016)

Damn Chitoge, dat outfit 
And it's great to see Hana again 

Hmm, I guess Onodera will want to privately talk about it with Chitoge and then she says she thought Raku liked her too and then they/her confront him and then...we'll see?


----------



## Azula (Apr 23, 2016)

There are no brakes on the plot train!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2016)

It's funny how Nisekoi used to be infamous for lacking plot progression and now we've been on a non-stop train to the conclusion for... how many chapters already?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2016)

Chapter 215 is out!

So yeah, them meeting all over the place was lolworthy indeed. And now the biggest twist...Raku's mom, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 26, 2016)

blocked Tsurezure Scans version (still can't figure out how to edit text for URLs in this new goddamn forum layout).

Oh man, Chitoge's reaction faces this chapter were amazing, lol. Of course they would end up meeting in several different places...so tropey. Anyways, glad that Kosaki told her face to face how she feels, but Chitoge just keeps running away.

Based fuckin Hana though, she is just so great. Guess we're about to find out about this locket shit finally. Going to meet Raku's mom...I assumed she was dead? o_O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2016)

It's pretty easy actually 

Chitoge and those two are way too in sync after spending so much time together.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> It's pretty easy actually Tsurezure Scans version (still can't figure out how to edit text for URLs in this new goddamn forum layout).





Zaru said:


> It's pretty easy actually



Might be he's got problems since he's not on the hero-academia mirror. Otherwise you just have to write something down, highlight it, press the link button and paste the link.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah, I figured out how to link properly now...lol


----------



## Azula (Apr 27, 2016)

Welp finally Raku's mom incoming


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2016)

SPOILERS ARE OUT. HUGE CHAPTER.
RAKU'S MOTHER IS A TOTAL


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 




Uuuuhhh......


UUUUHHH....


........



KOOOMIIII


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2016)

HE CAN'T GET AWAY WITH THIS

JUST SHOW HER DAMN FACE


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2016)

Imagine she looks like cake Onodera.


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2016)

She looks... multicultural. That's probably why she's never at home.

Parents in this manga, I swear.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 




She owns and lives in a giant greenhouse garden.



From what I can make out:
Zawsze in love was created by her just like the princess story. There are other books.
She's an author of children's books.
She and the mothers of Chitoge, Onodera and Marika were always together when they were young.
Hana even knows about the princess story.
Raku's mother created the locket idea but doesn't know the promised girl's identity.

Oh, and Onodera is beginning to step aside for Chitoge.


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2016)

Well that city looks like Prague, if my eyes aren't deceiving me


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2016)

I'm no good with languages, but Zawsze and Prague?
Don't think the national languages are that similiar, I think.


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2016)

I doubt there's any relation between the city they're currently in and that book.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 4, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> SPOILERS ARE OUT. HUGE CHAPTER.
> RAKU'S MOTHER IS A TOTAL


She's a nopperabou?


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2016)

Looks like we're gonna find out about the time when they all met as kids. FINALLY


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 10, 2016)

Chapter 216

So we finally get to meet Raku's mom (who apparently isn't dead, and in fact was living with Raku & co. until just a few years ago, but has never fucking been mentioned before!?). Also got the real backstory on the picture book. Really irritated that her face remains hidden though. Like seriously, wtf is the point in that? And of course, she knows nothing about the promise between the kids...shocker. Oh well, hopefully Chitoge finds some answers at the plateau next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 11, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 216
> 
> So we finally get to meet Raku's mom (who apparently isn't dead, and in fact was living with Raku & co. until just a few years ago, but has never fucking been mentioned before!?). Also got the real backstory on the picture book. Really irritated that her face remains hidden though. Like seriously, wtf is the point in that? And of course, she knows nothing about the promise between the kids...shocker. Oh well, hopefully Chitoge finds some answers at the plateau next week.




Yeah, wtf?! Maybe she looks like adult Onodera, like somebody already said? 
And were Raku and Onodera in Prague (or wherever they are) too? Or did I go through this too quickly?

The Panel with Onodera and Raku was really nice. And chibi Raku was cute too~~!


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, wtf?! Maybe she looks like adult Onodera, like somebody already said?
> And were Raku and Onodera in Prague (or wherever they are) too? Or did I go through this too quickly?
> 
> The Panel with Onodera and Raku was really nice. And chibi Raku was cute too~~!


Raku and Onodera flew back to Japan from America, lacking the money to go after her again. That's why they decided to wait for her.
And yeah Chitoge and Raku's mom are in Prague.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Golden Witch (May 11, 2016)

Interesting thing to point out is that Tengu Plateau is an actual place in Shikoku, Japan. Lot's of "Prince" and "Princess" matter in Shikoku.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Raku and Onodera flew back to Japan from America, lacking the money to go after her again. That's why they decided to wait for her.
> And yeah Chitoge and Raku's mom are in Prague.



Should have just re-read again, the scenery change just confused me a bit, thanks.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 12, 2016)

SHE'S BAAAACK.


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2016)

Just yesterday I was thinking "Man I kinda miss Marika in this manga"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 12, 2016)

(Not Tsurezure Scans, but the scan quality isn't terrible, and neither is the typesetting...so fuck it).

Wow...so he finally decided he is going to confess to Chitoge. Shuu is such a fuckin bro it is insane.  Pretty surprising tbh, assumed that he would decide right then and there when confronted by the two. Kinda fucked up that he is gonna confess to Chitoge in front of literally everyone (Kosaki is worthless and shitty, but that is pretty brutal getting shot down in front of everyone, lol).

Also, even though it will be worthless information soon...Raku's mom basically just confirmed Chitoge was NOT the promised girl. Hope we get to at least see her face before the series ends, though.

Also, please God do not let this be a retarded bait and switch where he actually confesses to Kosaki. This series is already shit, at least let it end somewhat well, lol...


----------



## imogen lace (May 13, 2016)

i finally managed to get my head arounf navigating the forum to find threads i have been posting in! frustrating but am here! 

two chapters in one week! that was fab. hiding raku's mums face was weird but there is probably a reason for it...maybe as the mysterious mother who he never talks about they will wait until he meets her again to show what she looks like...

I love shuu he is the best. that test...i was wondering where he was going with it but it helped raku make a decision. i assume he has chosen chitoge as he and onodera always struggle to make a conversation so going to her first is a no. 

i am excited to finally be seeing them together at the location where it all began...what raku's mum thought when chitoge left.. that has made me anxious a little. i reckon he re wrote the story for chitoge and she gave the book to onodera as she thought. he may have promised onodera but chooses chitoge or it will turn out to be nothing abouy marriage at all but he promised something stupid that will make them face palm. whatever the outcome i feel chitoge will gain the courage to fight. i doubt raku will confess yet but would love it if he did


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 13, 2016)

If the series really is ending soon, people are assuming it will be only 6 chapters left (to be exactly 25 volumes). Fun ride while it lasted (assuming this is the end).


----------



## Mei Lin (May 13, 2016)

Chitoge about to be shot down.... the one with courage always wins out that being Kosaki.

Kosaki ship still not sunk just yet @urahaha


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2016)

Well... this really feels like a final confrontation, doesn't it? 
I'm actually quite excited about the next chapters, instead of being a Nisekoi otter.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2016)

Mei Lin said:


> Chitoge about to be shot down.... the one with courage always wins out that being Kosaki.
> 
> Kosaki ship still not sunk just yet @urahaha



I'll be posting this image in a few weeks:


----------



## Lucaniel (May 13, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Just yesterday I was thinking "Man I kinda miss Marika in this manga"


just yesterday i was thinking "man i kinda miss mariko in this forum"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 19, 2016)

Raku's face when he realized who he's really in love with! 

Marika's back! Yeah! Guess everybody is going to be there for the final showdown. Onodera is probably the promised one but he's gonna go for Chitoge. Let's see.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 22, 2016)

Chapter 218

Well, the locket can finally be opened now...guess we'll see how that goes. The search for Chitoge begins!...and in 2 pairs as well. Ruri and Shuu, and Raku and Kosaki. Previously whenever Raku and Kosaki were alone they would both be super flustered...but now, it seems like Raku just has his eyes on the prize. RIP Raku x Kosaki, you were thankfully never meant to be.

Claude attempting to play spoiler was kind of a surprise. Figured things were moving along too nicely, lol. Still, BESTO-GIRL Tsugumi appearing right on time to save the day. The last time they went 1v1, Tsugumi lost pretty badly...but this time, pretty sure she is gonna use _that_ as a trick. Yep, even though Claude prouds himself on knowing what is going on, I'm pretty sure Tsugumi revealing she is a girl at a critical time will be the match decider. Also, hope this will result in a bit more development for best girl. I also really hope that perhaps it was an act, and Claude knew all along about Tsugumi, but just wanted her to live a normal life (I made a theory about this a long time ago...a massively long one, but can't seem to find it at the moment, lol.)

It's time...FUCK YEAH!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2016)

Hehe, the final boss appears and Tsugumi takes care of it!

Now they only need to find Chitoge already.


----------



## Rai (May 26, 2016)

Nisekoi Vol. 23:


----------



## Roman (May 27, 2016)

Best girl up front. Good.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2016)

Chapter 219 (fast scan!)

Marika was so cute this chapter! It's time for everyone to meet Chitoge already.


----------



## imogen lace (May 27, 2016)

Waiting 2 weeks has been making me impatient and I feel like the train is going too fast with irritating interruptions. I wish the author made good of his prologue as raki at least fought in it...leaving everything to tsunami is annoying, though I like her character. Marina appearing for 2 seconds seems like a waste of time too. I hope the disturbance ends soon and they meet next chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 28, 2016)

Chapter 219 (Good Scans)

Tsugumi being best-girl as usual, holding off Claude from his bullshit. Man, they really are going full on crazy fight mode, lol. Jeez, Marika outta fuckin nowhere. Did not expect that shit to happen. Still, nice change of pace to see her I suppose. The locket is opened, and Raku will soon know the truth. Just a little bit further and he'll be meeting Chitoge (and Kosaki will seemingly meet up with them as well, because plot). It's finally here! It's happening! DON'T FUCK THIS UP KOMI!


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2016)

Friend is convinced that Kosaki will win 

This is going to be TWGOK levels of melt down when Chitoge wins


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 28, 2016)

Except best girl won in TWGOK  (well, aside from REAL best girl, Nikaidou-sensei. Awwww yeah!)

Kosaki winning in this would be laughably shit...


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 5, 2016)

And here's the new chapter going with the pic above!

Oh man, oh man. After this revelation one might think Chitoge is out 
Anyway, the end is very very nigh. Can't wait for the finale!


----------



## Ignition (Jun 5, 2016)

A yuri ending would be the ultimate plot-twist.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2016)

Chitoge's chances went down abit after that reveal. Mama Raku's last words ' even if you have to get hurt' .


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2016)

>Chitoge ever losing the rakubowl


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah, this manga is either going to end with: Chitoge being the one he picks, or a straight up legit harem ending. All that plot progression with Chitoge, only for it to end as Kosaki? lol. I guess Komi might do it just to spite everyone for not making Double Arts popular, but that is about the only chance that has...


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2016)

ChronaSE said:


> A yuri ending would be the ultimate plot-twist.



The dream, though dera would find a way to ruin this too... Tsugumi and/or Chitoge would be acceptable harem leaders.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2016)

correct me if im wrong but the whole all are promised girls thing is dumb right?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2016)

To be honest, this entire manga is revenge for double arts flopping, so Kosaki may actually win depending on how upset Komi is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2016)

Eh, while that would be a hilariously terrible and nonsensical ending, I feel like it'll still go the Chitoge end (even though this last chapter basically unlocked the HAREM END potential). I'm hopeful that he won't do a troll ending to spite people.


----------



## Roman (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm suddenly interested in double arts


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 7, 2016)

Roman said:


> I'm suddenly interested in double arts


Got some bad news for you then, bud...


----------



## imogen lace (Jun 9, 2016)

I feel that the last chapter forced a chitoge end...she announces she will promise to marry him with no hesitation there. The other girls are embarrassed by it and back then onodera had no confidence to be as bold. Raku I doubt had the confidence to say such a thing either. He has made his decision...now is the time to test the keys...even if it twists so kosaki's key works he will say it doesn't matter as his mind was already made up. When he was asked by shu who he wanted to tell about the sights I can see him realising he wanted to see them all with chitoge. He and inoperable can hardly ever have a conversation it's too awkward. The only time it works is when it is about their blond friend.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 9, 2016)

The way I interpreted it was...Chitoge said she was going to make a marriage promise, everyone was shocked that she was so bold, but then everyone else was going to follow suit. Thus, there is no 1 promised girl...they all are. But yeah, Chitoge end is basically confirmed since the One-Shot, lol....


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 9, 2016)

And so the promised girl is finally revealed... but that doesn't necessarily mean Raku will choose her. Damn it. I wanted to stay impartial and enjoy the fandom's butthurt, but it looks like I'll only end up contributing to it.


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2016)

Not surprised


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2016)

It makes no sense how they forget this shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2016)

IT WAS ME KOSAKI/MARIKA STANS, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG

THE AUTHOR OF ALL YOUR PAIN

- Komi in this chapter


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 9, 2016)

Just lol.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 9, 2016)

Chitoge will still win though


----------



## Jirou (Jun 9, 2016)

Chitoge being the best girl ever since they were all little.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 11, 2016)

Chapter 221 (Good Scans)

Well, figured Chitoge wasn't the actual promised girl, but that was still pretty rough to read, lol. Poor Marika though, at least the 3rd time she has been straight rejected in this series  This is definitely what Raku's mom was referring to when she said the truth would hurt Chitoge. Luckily for her, Raku will still end up picking her instead of Kosaki (most likely at least). And yeah, how the fuck did these kids somehow forget all this, lol.

Christ, this series really is ending in just a few chapters...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2016)

I am collecting all of yous inner tears as we speak.
Both Kosaki and Raku fell in love again, even though they forgot the promise. You can't beat that .

Incoming Friendzone speech for Chitoge.

Raku would be the worlds biggest jackass if he choose Chitoge now. Komi wants to be a jackass by sure all means


----------



## Morglay (Jun 12, 2016)

This made me so fucking mad.
Genuinely butt mad.
Butt fucking mad.
*FUCKING MAD.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



MADDDDDDDDDDDEDDEDEDEDEDDEEDEDEDDEEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDDEEDEDEDED


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

OMG i love this manga didnt know there was a thread for it. I was kinda disappointed in the newest chapter though i knew onodera was the promised girl and im sure he is gonna choose her as well. Although i want Raku to choose Chitoge cause she is my favorite.


----------



## imogen lace (Jun 12, 2016)

OMG that chapter! It is the first time since Naruto I felt like screaming 'no don't you dare ruin this for me! Not another one!' I guessed from raku's mums words that chitoge wasn't the one raku chose but to see as a child she was still as noble as she is now...putting her feelings to one side and her friends first, wanting to see them happy. Man she must be hurting.  Stupid raku. I seriously want him to pick chitoge this time round and will keep rooting for it but he has liked onodera from the get go...trying to come in between that won'the be easy. Chitoge needs to seriously do some fighting if she wants to keep hold of him cause if he says 'it's always been onodera' I will scream!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

imogen lace said:


> OMG that chapter! It is the first time since Naruto I felt like screaming 'no don't you dare ruin this for me! Not another one!' I guessed from raku's mums words that chitoge wasn't the one raku chose but to see as a child she was still as noble as she is now...putting her feelings to one side and her friends first, wanting to see them happy. Man she must be hurting.  Stupid raku. I seriously want him to pick chitoge this time round and will keep rooting for it but he has liked onodera from the get go...trying to come in between that won'the be easy. Chitoge needs to seriously do some fighting if she wants to keep hold of him cause if he says 'it's always been onodera' I will scream!



I agree each chapter i read just wants to make me cry lol. I was so happy when i read he was in love with Chitoge, but since then he has done nothing but hurt her. She overheard him saying he liked Onodera and overheard Onodera saying the same and now she remembered they both liked each other as kids to and Onodera was the promised girl making her hurt even more. I just hope she gets good news soon but i dont see it happening cause as you said Raku and Onodera liked each other as kids and grew up and ended up liking each other again in middle school also then continuing liking each other through high school thats not easy to come inbetween. I just hope Raku loves Chitoge more then that. After all he did say his love for her was different then that of his best friend Shu and different then Onodera so im hoping its stronger then them both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 12, 2016)

We all know that Chitoge is going to win


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

ℜai said:


> We all know that Chitoge is going to win



I hope so and i thought so but i dunno now. Is that who you want to win or you don't have anyone in particular to win.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 12, 2016)

Go team Kosaki  
Oh well, in the end Chitoge will win because:
1. Probably has bigger fanbase
2. The whole promised girl plot is so dumb that Raku will probably change his mind as for how he sees Chitoge.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

Well i dont think the promised girl plot makes a difference since he said he chose someone already and the promised girl whoever it was didnt matter anymore. He was gonna go with his true feelings he has now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2016)

I settle for a Raku death ending.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2016)

Why even bother yourself with trying to predict who'll win?

Chitoge won in the one shot, and anything other than a Chitoge end would be pants on head.

Komi is just creating tension in the readers since the train is about to stop soon, seen this happen way too many times to be perturbed by anything Komi could do at this point. He's going to let Kosakifags' head swell, then bring them back to reality.

Classic bait and switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 12, 2016)

Shu x Chitoge ship just barely hanging there


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

Shu dont want the girls. He wants the teacher.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2016)

This looks so much in Kosaki's favor that Chitoge has to win!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> This looks so much in Kosaki's favor that Chitoge has to win!



It can go both ways because before we found out onodera was the promised girl it went in chitoges favor so i thought he would choose onodera, but now its in onoderas favor so i dont know anymore lol.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2016)

Soon after the series began its serialization I've read <10 chapters, lamented about Double Arts cancellation again and dropped the series. I hope the author comes up with something different next time as I've heard the manga is ending soon. DA and some of his oneshots were quite good.

Now I wonder if goes for another harem romcom or would try to succeed with action/adventure series again. If it's the latter then I wish him all the luck he needs to stay relevant in SJ rankings. He had a fresh spin within action/adventure shounen genre.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> It can go both ways because before we found out onodera was the promised girl it went in chitoges favor so i thought he would choose onodera, but now its in onoderas favor so i dont know anymore lol.


Onodera being the true promised girl is clearly a red herring designed to create tension and uncertainty in a situation otherwise without either. It might shake some things up for the girls in terms of how they feel about the situation, but Raku has already made his decision, so it's ultimately inconsequential either way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Onodera being the true promised girl is clearly a red herring designed to create tension and uncertainty in a situation otherwise without either. It might shake some things up for the girls in terms of how they feel about the situation, but Raku has already made his decision, so it's ultimately inconsequential either way.



Yes thats very true. Now he just needs to say who it is. We have been waiting to long.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow, expected it to end soon...but holy shit, less than 2 weeks? That's nuts.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2016)

KOSAKIFAGS ON SUICIDE WATCH

/a/ THREADS GON BE FUCKIN GOOD


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

Its like i want it to end but at the same time i dont. The faces they can make is just priceless.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 15, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wow, expected it to end soon...but holy shit, less than 2 weeks? That's nuts.



Um, doesn't the explanation of "climax" indicate that it's indeed the last stretch, but not the last chapter on the 20th? So there might be a few weeks left, but not too many though. Or did I misunderstand what those guys meant?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

I would say at least 4 or 5 chapters left


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 16, 2016)

This chapter turns again Chitoge wins and Raku dies for being a jackass.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2016)

It doesn't look like Chitoge is winning anything right now. I just wish Raku would find her already. Onodera just needs to leave her alone and let Raku talk to her.


----------



## stream (Jun 17, 2016)

It doesn't really matter who was the promised girl all along. Chitoge will win this.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2016)

Only teenagers would be so caught up in their own romance shit that they would miss the Michael Bay level explosions happening 300 metres down the hill.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Only teenagers would be so caught up in their own romance shit that they would miss the Michael Bay level explosions happening 300 metres down the hill.



It's more like they're already used to that shit


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 17, 2016)

Chapter 222

So Chitoge and Kosaki both know the truth. I'm glad that Kosaki is chasing after Chitoge and making sure she doesn't pull the same shit for her sake again. Who cares about promises as kids? It only matters who Raku cares about now.

Badass action between Claude and besto-girl, Tsugumi. Really wish there was more action in this series, or at the very least, in his new one, lol. That final move at the end though...Tsugumi sure has grown. Kinda disappointed that her being a girl still hasn't come up to Claude. Wonder if my theory from WAY back will end up being true, lol?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 19, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Um, doesn't the explanation of "climax" indicate that it's indeed the last stretch, but not the last chapter on the 20th? So there might be a few weeks left, but not too many though. Or did I misunderstand what those guys meant?


When Jump says climax they usually mean the second to last chapter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2016)

> ahahahahaha
> 
> KOSAKI IS THE PROMISE GIRL
> 
> EAT IT FGT


Mongoloid friend acting like Raku cares about the promise girl any more

Also acting like that means shit when Chitoge has a snowball's chance in hell of losing


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2016)

Chapter 223

Holy shit this chapter had a lot going on. Tsugumi's reaction face to Claude saying she and Chitoge should get married, and Claude's reaction face when Tsugumi starting stripping  So fuckin great. I love that even he realizes she is best-girl, though I am kinda sad my theory about Claude is basically confirmed to be wrong now though  Feelsbadman.

Did not expect to see Ruri confess to Shuu already either. Amazing looking double-spread as well for that. Shuu straight up did not know how to respond to that, lol.

Well, Marika is meeting up with Chitoge for some reason. Maybe she'll help guide her to wherever Raku is?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2016)

Shuri is the true otp


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 223
> 
> Holy shit this chapter had a lot going on. Tsugumi's reaction face to Claude saying she and Chitoge should get married, and Claude's reaction face when Tsugumi starting stripping  So fuckin great. I love that even he realizes she is best-girl, though I am kinda sad my theory about Claude is basically confirmed to be wrong now though  Feelsbadman.
> 
> ...



Yeah i didnt think she liked Shu at all. That definitely was a shocker lol. Though it did take that goofy look off his face he always has lol.

This chapter was full of surprises. Was a very cute one. I think Raku must of fell in a hole or something. Seems like he is never gonna come face to face with Chitoge.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 24, 2016)

This is the best chapter


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Yeah i didnt think she liked Shu at all. That definitely was a shocker lol. Though it did take that goofy look off his face he always has lol.
> 
> This chapter was full of surprises. Was a very cute one. I think Raku must of fell in a hole or something. Seems like he is never gonna come face to face with Chitoge.


Nah, I think it has been pretty obvious since that last mini Shuu/Ruri arc that Ruri really does like Shuu. She might not understand WHY exactly she likes him, but it seems obvious that she does. I just didn't expect her to confess right now (though I guess the series is ending, so what better time than now?).


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nah, I think it has been pretty obvious since that last mini Shuu/Ruri arc that Ruri really does like Shuu. She might not understand WHY exactly she likes him, but it seems obvious that she does. I just didn't expect her to confess right now (though I guess the series is ending, so what better time than now?).



Yeah lol. Now its just Raku's turn where ever he went.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 25, 2016)

I got my Shuu/Ruri moment which what I keep reading for. Good ending to the manga.
Everyone else can now just go.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2016)

Shuu ♥ Ruri ♥
That was such a great scene, it's great that she just confessed like that! And he was genuinely surprised :rofl

Tsugumi and Claude's facefaults were really awesome too! And it's always nice to see Tsugumi's boobs. The good thing is that she'll stick around when Chitoge and Raku get to gether *ifyouknowwhatImean*

And now Marika has a talk with Chitoge and then Raku and Onodera will meet with her and then this will end!!!


----------



## stream (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, the facefaults were so awesome, I thought for a moment I was reading Jitsu wa watashi wa.

Also, go Ruri!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2016)

Chapter was nice. Liked Marika's encouragement to Chitoge. So it seems everyone is running into Raku but Chitoge and now Onodera is with him so i wonder if Chitoge will actually talk to him or run away again. Seems like They are never gonna be able to talk.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2016)

Chapter 224

Marika dropping them truth bombs on Chitoge. Really glad someone kicked Chitoge's ass so she would finally get in gear and realize what needed to be done. Kosaki is already at the peak to meet Raku, and Chitoge will be meeting them shortly. Time for the final confrontation. Either we get Raku x Chitoge, or we get "Well, I gave everything I had, and I now have no regrets, but he still likes Kosaki" BAD END...lol.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2016)

Ive been for Raku and chitoge from the beginning but chitoge seeing raku and Onodera at the same hilltop together im sure is deja vu to her. Poor girl lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2016)

I knew Marika telling her that means Chitoge wins.
Raku if you choose Chitoge which means he probably will, I hope he dies in a fire. What a stupid and two timing twat. He forgets her promise and then never confess even once to screwing her over by liking another girl.

Shuri should be the main couple.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

Ugh this was a disappointing chapter. Looks like its hugely in favor of Onodera.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

So next week is the last hurrah then?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

After this week not sure if im looking foward to next week lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't know, from a very basic story telling point of view it's obvious that Komi is using Kosaki x Raku as a red herring as he sets up Chitoge for a coup, but other writers have ended up being persuaded by their fans/publishers to end a series the way they want to instead of how the actual creator wants it to end.

And some *cough* Ichigo 100% *cough* were literally decided by fan vote.

From a logical point of view there's almost no way Chitoge actually loses, but it's Komi


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

I hope not but right now it doesnt look good. The mushy moment kinda made me worrried. Also Onodera shouldnt of taken advantage of the situation knowing his concern for chitoge.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

Raku randomly crying makes me feel like Komi is setting him up to reject her.

It's sort of like the time when Raku asked himself who he really likes and instead of Kosaki appearing in his head, Chitoge did. And the time when Shuu told him to really think about who he wants to choose and warned him that making the wrong decision would be a big mistake.

I think there's too much working against Kosaki for her to actually beat Chitoge in the last shower of rain tbh.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

Well i hope thats the case. Not that i dont like Onodera or anything just i dont think she fits well with raku like Chitoge does.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

I think Onodera is too vanilla.

Raku is cancer either way and doesn't deserve any of the females in this manga.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2016)

Raku dies in a fire, everyone should jump on board for this ending.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

You really dont like Raku lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

He's a borderline sociopath and really selfish and inconsiderate of others.

I wish this would end like Haganai did where the male lead ends up with no one, but that wouldn't be a good end for Chitoge


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 7, 2016)

there, there...

didn't that feel good?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2016)

Chapter 225 (Good Scans)

Well Kosaki realized this is her last chance to confess, because even if Raku doesn't realize the full situation with Chitoge, she does. Was a fairly well done confession...and didn't expect Raku to burst out in tears, lol. Still, we all know how this is going to end. Glad she had to courage to confess and stop being worthless for once, but it will be a little too late for her sadly. This basically guarantees a Raku x Chitoge end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2016)

So u think raku still dont realize his feelings for chitoge.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2016)

Not feelings but more like he hasn´t realized he chose Chitoge over Onodera.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> So u think raku still dont realize his feelings for chitoge.


I think he fully understands his feelings for Chitoge (fuckin finally), but I just think he still doesn't realize how Chitoge feels about HIM. During that convo he had with Kosaki, he still didn't understand why Chitoge ran off like she did. He feels like he must have done something horrible to her, he just didn't know what. While he now realizes he loves her, I guess he just doesn't get that she feels the same way about him, and assumes it is only a one-sided thing.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2016)

Raku crying cause he realises he has to shut down Kosaki


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I think he fully understands his feelings for Chitoge (fuckin finally), but I just think he still doesn't realize how Chitoge feels about HIM. During that convo he had with Kosaki, he still didn't understand why Chitoge ran off like she did. He feels like he must have done something horrible to her, he just didn't know what. While he now realizes he loves her, I guess he just doesn't get that she feels the same way about him, and assumes it is only a one-sided thing.



Thats true but i think its so sweet how he is hopefully going to pick chitoge not knowing how she feels and knowing now how Onodera feels.



Bang said:


> Raku crying cause he realises he has to shut down Kosaki



I hope thats the case lol. I know that sounds mean cause it sucks knowing a heart is gonna get broke. I just don't want it to be Chitoge.   >.<



luffy no haki said:


> Not feelings but more like he hasn´t realized he chose Chitoge over Onodera.



True


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2016)

I think Marika got it the worst out of all the girls

Constantly shut down even though she was the most courageous, shut down even when people thought she was one breath away from dying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2016)

Bang said:


> I think Marika got it the worst out of all the girls
> 
> Constantly shut down even though she was the most courageous, shut down even when people thought she was one breath away from dying



Your right lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 10, 2016)

So it has come to this. Finally! Not much longer till the finale! Poor Onodera, she's officially out now


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh fuck. Spoilers are out, and they make me mad.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 12, 2016)

Why.. where are the spoilers.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 12, 2016)

Tl;dr:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raku rejects Kosaki, but uses her key to open the locket. Inside it there's a note that says: "Does Raku-kun still love me?"


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 12, 2016)

I like the spoiler.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 13, 2016)

FI-NAL-LY! It took waaaaaay too long for this to conclude.

But now we find out why. It was so the author could safely shoot down Kosaki


----------



## Rima (Jul 13, 2016)

Freaking Finally. Sorry Kosaki, you might have had a chance if you spoke up sooner.


----------



## Rai (Jul 13, 2016)

GG Kosaki


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 13, 2016)

Chapter 226

Oh man, he finally did it...he actually rejected Kosaki. I feel bad for her, but for fucks sake...you had literally FOREVER to confess, and guess what? He found someone else that he loves instead. RIP Doormat character!

Next chapter is it. Raku finally confesses to Chitoge. Holy crap, can't believe this is finally coming to an end...


----------



## Araragi (Jul 14, 2016)

Kosaki, I will love you in that shitters place


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 14, 2016)

So, how many people have hanged themselves? 

Damn, IT HAS HAPPENED!!!! FOR REALZ!!! Shuu knew exactly what she was going through 
And now it's time for the ultimate confession!! Go Raku!


----------



## Roman (Jul 14, 2016)

Obvious outcome actually happens. On other news, water is wet 

Ok, in all seriousness, I'm glad he came up with a difinitive answer. I do feel kinda bad for Kosaki but she has waited too long to come out with it.


----------



## Roman (Jul 14, 2016)

I maintain that Tsugumi is best grill tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2016)

Roman said:


> I maintain that Tsugumi is best grill tho.


True dat! 

However, for the ending...Raku said it himself:

How fuckin amazing would that be...


----------



## Roman (Jul 14, 2016)

It would be pretty ironic but I don't see that happening after Chitoge pretty much ran to avoid being in pain seeing Raku with Kosaki and not returning her feelings for him.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 14, 2016)

Omg no this is torture. How could they end the chapter like this. Ive been waiting for weeks for Raku to talk to Chitoge. Now i gotta wait another week.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2016)

Roman said:


> It would be pretty ironic but I don't see that happening after Chitoge pretty much ran to avoid being in pain seeing Raku with Kosaki and not returning her feelings for him.


Yeah, this ending has been inevitable since the One Shot. I just thought it would be funny if something absurd like that actually happened, lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> You really dont like Raku lol.



How bad can you be, to not confess to your first love, who was in love with you since your childhood, and completely forgets about her
Then find some foreign blondy who you friendzoned , when you were a kid. Comes back together by circumstances and fall in love with her by default.

But lulz Komi done such a terrible job with Kosaki, now she wonders off all alone, even Ruri is going to the same College as Shu and is basically a confirmed couple. Forever lonely ,  hope she doesn't die from this. Hope she cries her eyes out infront of Chitoge and Raku moment and let them feel like crap x Hope Raku gets shot after he inherits the Mafia.

I am not mad at the outcome, but mad how we arrived at it. You can make Kosaki the promise girl, but with a different promise ,Chitoge wins still good. But how the hell you forget a promise like that, wearing that damn necklace 24/7. Both in love with each other in junior high and does not confess. So tragic, why not just make Chitoge the promised girl or send Kosaki to North Korea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah i do agree. Could of went about it differently.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2016)

Maybe Komi does a spinoff...and Kosaki goes full on yandere on Raku & the other girls. I'd read that...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2016)

The Kosakifag tears are delicious

They'll sustain me for eons to come


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2016)

Bang said:


> The Kosakifag tears are delicious
> 
> They'll sustain me for eons to come



Yep tears of worse girl fans are delicious.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2016)

It's finally ending


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2016)

Loved this chapter so much.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2016)

OS said:


> It's finally ending



Only around 2 chapter left.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 21, 2016)

One ship dominated the rest.... it emerged victorious.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 22, 2016)

Awww, finally!! Now to see the aftermath and a nice party with all the friends ) (get the girls drunk again pls)



egressmadara said:


> One ship dominated the rest.... it emerged victorious.



There can only be one!!!!


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2016)

WE MADE IT, FAM


----------



## Araragi (Jul 23, 2016)

why couldn't she have just rejected him for the scum he is and move on


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2016)

I call epilogue with babies.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2016)

Finally, just let me see the happy epilogue everyone wants and so I can be done with this.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2016)

Chapter 227 (Good Scans)

Welp, there it is. It has taken years, but they finally confessed to each, and accepted each other. Christ, those last 2 double spreads were beautiful. Great ending to a fun series...even though a good amount of it was Raku being laughably dense, it was still a fun ride nonetheless.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rai (Jul 26, 2016)

Volume 24:


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2016)

Wait, people actually liked Dera?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, people from Japan always like the shittiest characters, for example in TLR a lot of people liked Haruna who isn´t that different from Onodera, that character trope seem to be pretty popular for some unexplainable reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2016)

God will judge them.


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2016)

Onodera's a very submissive character and that seems to be really in for Japanese boys.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2016)

Pillow princess is the dream girl? Lucky for them they won't have to look too far I guess.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't see the appeal of the dandere types, well outside visual novels that is. In manga and anime they're often the worst written out of all the girls. Yeah they're nice and all but what else do they offer? They dont really have deep personalities with flaws that make them unique.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Yes, people from Japan always like the shittiest characters, for example in TLR a lot of people liked Haruna who isn´t that different from Onodera, that character trope seem to be pretty popular for some unexplainable reason.


Agreed. Japan has notoriously shit taste when it comes to picking best girl (Hinata from Naruto certainly comes to mind as well). Oh well...let's just laugh at them and move on.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> (Hinata from Naruto certainly comes to mind as well). Oh well...let's just laugh at them and move on.


 Irrelevant. The women of the Nardo verse are used to rear children while the men poke at each other with their daggers - whispering each others names sensually.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2016)

I like both Hinata and Onodera. That doesn't mean I don't like feisty girls too 

But in this case I think there's also the childhood love/been in love forever situation which makes people root for her. And it's not like she doesn't have any personality. It's just that you guys think Chitoge's more interesting (kicking ass vs backing sweets).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2016)

It has nothing to do with Chitoge being "more interesting", about every single girl that appeared, even if it was little time, was better than her . I think it is general consensus that she is the worst character of the manga along with Raku himself.

She didn´t contribute in any particular way since her role could have literally been taken like by three other girls because in this particular manga almost everyone were childhood friends, even her sister who came off as annoying at first ended up being completely superiror as a character, without saying that the one who actually mad ethe sweets was her and not the big sister.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2016)

^ Oh yeah, you're actually right. Also found her sister more fun. 

Still, kawaii is kawaii, I guess. But since I read the one-shot before starting the series, I already knew how it'd end anyway. Not really salty about that. Was just enjoying the ride


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2016)

We all knew from the beginning, I still don´t know what some people were smoking when they thought any of the other girls would have a chance.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 27, 2016)

Eh, Tsugumi still crushes them all. At least with the obvious from the get-go Chitoge ending, Tsugumi can at least be Raku's mistress, lol...


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2016)

Nisekoi is ending next with along with Bleach.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Nisekoi is ending next with along with Bleach.



Makes sense for Nisekoi but damn, Bleach?! People be furious, going directly to the Bleach Section now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2016)

Nah, they´ve know it for  a while now. Bleach ends with vol 74 or something like that. A rushed ending for a crappy series...I don´t feel bad at all.

I am just waiting the bullshit they willl pull as to why something that shouldn´t work on the big baddie is working and why the former big baddie looks more like a hero now than the hero of the story.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Nah, they´ve know it for  a while now. Bleach ends with vol 74 or something like that. A rushed ending for a crappy series...I don´t feel bad at all.
> 
> I am just waiting the bullshit they willl pull as to why something that shouldn´t work on the big baddie is working and why the former big baddie looks more like a hero now than the hero of the story.



People were still expecting some more chapters though...ah well. And yeah, Ichigo has been SO UNDERWHELMING the whole time. This is going to be a shitty ending.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2016)

Bleach makes me wanna cry right now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Bleach makes me wanna cry right now.


Of sadness or happiness?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Of sadness or happiness?


Sadness of course. All this stuff with it having a rush ending i dont like it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Sadness of course. All this stuff with it having a rush ending i dont like it.



Yeah, that's what makes it bittersweet to me. Since I've lost interest in the series a long time ago I just wanted it to end...but I still wanted it to have a proper ending, with all loose ends explained properly. This just...sucks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, that's what makes it bittersweet to me. Since I've lost interest in the series a long time ago I just wanted it to end...but I still wanted it to have a proper ending, with all loose ends explained properly. This just...sucks.


Exactly.. this ending were gonna get probably isnt even going to be the true ending.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, and that makes me quite sad...because even though Bleach hasn't been amazing in a LONG time, I care far more about its ending than the Naruto ending. Christ, for the last 5-6 years leading up to the finale, I was just reading that garbage out of habit, and because I had invested so much time into it. For Bleach though, at least the art and action are good. Also, so many amazing memories throughout that series...good times.

And exactly like Bleach, Nisekoi hasn't been really good in a long time either, but still, it is good to see the OTP of the series finally happen (with Mistress Tsugumi of course). They have both grown so much throughout the story's entirety that I really am looking forward to, and am happy about this conclusion.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2016)

Kubo explaining loose ends

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2016)

I honestly bowed out on the manga when best girl Tsugumi bowed out because that was the story with the most potential.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 28, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I honestly bowed out on the manga when best girl Tsugumi bowed out because that was the story with the most potential.



Then that one Tsugumi hentai doujin is perfect for you 

(I'm also for the mistress option. Threesomes FTW!)


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 28, 2016)

Shuri best ending<3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Then that one Tsugumi hentai doujin is perfect for you
> 
> (I'm also for the mistress option. Threesomes FTW!)



I believe I read some of those, they're pretty well written. I dunno how I should feel about the fact doujins usually give us the closure we need on a series. May Tsugumi and Raku proceed to have a secret relationship in the future, because I was raised to believe that a relationship is between a man and a woman, and another woman who shows up at the man's funeral that nobody knows. That was a sketch on SNL back when Fallon was on there, but it kinda fits this topic.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 28, 2016)

And the translation is out. Be fucking damned if we don't get babies. I want a conclusion where they at least fucked once gets confirmed. On the cover we already saw the support characters together but I want a clean ending. After all the dragging I want it to fucking conclude perfectly.


----------



## Ignition (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm so happy that I can finally stop reading this boring manga. TBH the one-shot was better.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 28, 2016)

and ofc half of the content had no dialogue.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2016)

So, who was that one guy that believed that Onodera would win?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2016)

At least put up a link, guys!! Here!

So yeah. I'll wait for you forever! Lol! But yeah, it's a manga so I guess that's how it works 
Next chapter is when they're all adults! Really kinda like Ichigo 100%! Can't wait to see them all again!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 2, 2016)

Chapter 228

So here it is...it is finally coming to a close. Kinda lame and cliched that they are having a timeskip and Chitoge had to leave because "reasons". Oh well, at least we get to see new character designs for everyone.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 3, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The new spoilers killed me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 4, 2016)

Link removed


----------



## Akatora (Aug 4, 2016)

Started out curious when they talked about the wedding.
Then when it turned out to just be the build up for the wedding but no actual wedding shown as a conclusion, it felt a bit disappointing.
Anyway a fair last chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 4, 2016)

Lolololol, they waited like 3 years or something for their first kiss? Are you kidding me?!

And yeah, it was a bit disappointing they didn't show the wedding. Good thing we got to see everybody else though! 
Dat Tsugumi and Kosaki's sister's friend (who also made a go at her oh yeah!)  

But it's over! Yeah! And another romantic series is going to replace it!


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

The nightmare is over finally after so many chapters.


----------



## Roman (Aug 4, 2016)

So it's over? That's it?

Oh well


----------



## son_michael (Aug 4, 2016)

who was the girl with the kids?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

And still I say Raku chose the wrong girl, Tsugumi became really pretty.



son_michael said:


> who was the girl with the kids?



Their former teacher, she got married before Yui was introduced. Essentially she was put on the bus.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 4, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> And still I say Raku chose the wrong girl, Tsugumi became really pretty.


Tsugumi is DA BOMB!



> Their former teacher, she got married before Yui was introduced. Essentially she was put on the bus.


And she was the one Shuu was in love with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 4, 2016)

That's fucking it? THAT'S FUCKING IT.

Not even the actual wedding (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻...


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

Why do people want to see the wedding so bad? You know Kosaki will assassinated them with the poisoned cake?


----------



## Roman (Aug 4, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Tsugumi is DA BOMB!



Tsugumi proving she's best girl even up to her very last appearance


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

Mei Lin said:


> Why do people want to see the wedding so bad? You know Kosaki will assassinated them with the poisoned cake?



You're confusing her with Ayase. Kosaki isn't a Yandere.



Roman said:


> Tsugumi proving she's best girl even up to her very last appearance



I really feel that should have been the story, a tale about a girl who was raised like a boy finding love. I KNOW! They should make a Visual Novel with wish fulfillment, it worked for OreImo because therein Kuroneko and Ayase got what they should have gotten!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2016)

^There´s already a visual novel for PS vita I think


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 4, 2016)

Mei Lin said:


> You know Kosaki will assassinated them with the poisoned cake?



I was actually thinking about how easy that'd be


----------



## Akatora (Aug 4, 2016)

Who was the reporter btw?
At first I considered if Marika had changed a lot over the years, but then it turned out not to be her.
Imo best looking girl this chapter was the reporter ^^'


Link removed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

All dem Raku x Tsugumi doujins that will surface wherein she's his side girl I can't wait for that.

Annnnnnd you can see the other best girl Haru never got over Raku.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2016)

Omgosh that last chapter was so cute.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2016)

>being so cucked you make the wedding cake.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2016)

Rumors say Onodera will end up putting salt in that cake and we won´t gett o see anything.

Well, at least it finally ended, decently actually.

It was a fun ride...the first half of this, since the second was atrocious since it looked painfully milked but still.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 4, 2016)

6.5/10. A 7 when I'm feeling generous. I'd watch the anime if it comes back.

They didn't show the wedding because Raku would drop Chitoge's ass the second he sees Tsugumi.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

egressmadara said:


> 6.5/10. A 7 when I'm feeling generous. I'd watch the anime if it comes back.
> 
> They didn't show the wedding because Raku would drop Chitoge's ass the second he sees Tsugumi.



This, this so much. Tsugumi had the best moments with Raku. And when she bowed out of the competition it was as anguish filled as when Ayase and Kuroneko got rejected. She was so entertaining she was the heroine this series deserved.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 4, 2016)

Akatora said:


> Who was the reporter btw?
> At first I considered if Marika had changed a lot over the years, but then it turned out not to be her.
> Imo best looking girl this chapter was the reporter ^^'
> 
> ...


She was friends with Haru and Paula, and she is totally in lesbians with Haru.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

She was the Kuroko to Haru's Mikoto. And just like Mikoto, Haru didn't want that.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2016)

Yeah dont think i could be involved or friends with a girl who took the guy i was inlove with.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 5, 2016)

ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 5, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah dont think i could be involved or friends with a girl who took the guy i was inlove with.


She is the ultimate doormat though...that has always been her thing. Why Japan loves shitty characters like Kosaki, I will never understand.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> She is the ultimate doormat though...that has always been her thing. Why Japan loves shitty characters like Kosaki, I will never understand.



Yeah cause noone is that nice. Im nice but not to the point of letting another girl taking my man and being friends with her.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 5, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah cause noone is that nice. Im nice but not to the point of letting another girl taking my man and being friends with her.



Mother Mary incarnate.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 5, 2016)

OS said:


> >being so cucked you make the wedding cake.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 5, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> She is the ultimate doormat though...that has always been her thing. Why Japan loves shitty characters like Kosaki, I will never understand.



This. I never understood the love the yamato nadeshiko doormats. Now if they were those girls who were secretly yandere yeah I'd get the appeal they're the Grade II Waifu archetype. As more girls were added to this series Kosaki got more and more irrelevant. How was she going to compete with the others she had no strong qualities.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 5, 2016)

I guess guys wants girls who have no will of their own. Seeing how Japanese don't get laid much anymore...hmm...


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Mother Mary incarnate.



Huh. ;o


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah cause noone is that nice. Im nice but not to the point of letting another girl taking my man and being friends with her.



Rather than being nice, he wasn´t even her man to begin with. She knew him for so many years and yet didn´t have the guts to even say she like dhim until the moment she realized that she would be rejected anyway.Breaking a friendship for this situation would be pretty stupid as it´s not like she stole anything from her. I doubt it has to do with being nice at all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 5, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Huh. ;o


Ah you're right, probably not even her would let her man get stolen, even though she's a saint (or uhm holy)


----------



## Morglay (Aug 5, 2016)

So she is being promoted from mega cuck to shitlord?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Rather than being nice, he wasn´t even her man to begin with. She knew him for so many years and yet didn´t have the guts to even say she like dhim until the moment she realized that she would be rejected anyway.Breaking a friendship for this situation would be pretty stupid as it´s not like she stole anything from her. I doubt it has to do with being nice at all.



True



BlueDemon said:


> Ah you're right, probably not even her would let her man get stolen, even though she's a saint (or uhm holy)



Who is a saint?


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 5, 2016)

^Bad joke/analogy was bad. Forget it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2016)

Yeah i tend to suck at jokes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 5, 2016)

Two things. 

Can women even be cucked? 

And why is there even so much support for the overly nice girls, you see it with every iteration of Macross. Their archetype only work out in VN's because they turn out to be a freak between the sheets.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 5, 2016)

At least Tsugumi is the "body guard" of Chitoge and as such will be "in contact" with Raku a lot. If you know what I mean .


----------



## Morglay (Aug 5, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Two things.
> 
> Can women even be cucked?



After seeing Dera my reaction is instantly: Yes. Yes they can.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 5, 2016)

reaperunique said:


> At least Tsugumi is the "body guard" of Chitoge and as such will be "in contact" with Raku a lot. If you know what I mean .



Oh yes, and then one day she is mysteriously pregnant and gives birth to a child that looks suspiciously like Raku. And we know she was having delusions about being the other woman.



Morglay said:


> After seeing Dera my reaction is instantly: Yes. Yes they can.



This is true, I forgot part of being a cuck isn't just Steve Shives or McIntosh defending of evil women it can also be doing things for others that you should have some grudge against. God she is so cucked it's depressing, we know Haru wouldn't do that...Haru would probably be offended to such a degree she would beat them senseless instead of making them a cake. I also suspect the cake is a lie because knowing Cuckadera she might have made something toxic.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 6, 2016)

Well, Tsugumi did get knocked up by Raku in those doujins I had commissioned a while back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 6, 2016)

Aaah, I know which ones you are talking about


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, Tsugumi did get knocked up by Raku in those doujins I had commissioned a while back...


Remember to always use protection, kids

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 6, 2016)

Kinda wished the chapter would of went to maybe one more.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 6, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, Tsugumi did get knocked up by Raku in those doujins I had commissioned a while back...



Mmmmmm... that was hot.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 7, 2016)

I thought that was explained as one of those Honeybee trick pregnancy test things that always turn out positive.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Two things.
> 
> Can women even be cucked?
> 
> And why is there even so much support for the overly nice girls, you see it with every iteration of Macross. Their archetype only work out in VN's because they turn out to be a freak between the sheets.


Girls can absolutely get cucked

Prime example being Kosaki
>cucked so hard you make a tremendous cake for them


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2016)

I move the fandom shall henceforth call her Cucksaki due to the massive cucking she has undergone.


----------



## Rai (Sep 27, 2016)

Cover of the final volume:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2016)

So cute.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2016)

So the final volume will have a short story on how Raku and Chitoge son, meets up with Onodera daughter...this author 



Raku kid has punch-able face just like his dad 

Here's your "victory" Onodera fans

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 3, 2016)

Only way this could be more salt inducing is if Raku fucked her himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2016)

Who did Onodera even get with, in the last chapter she seemed so low, having to baked their fucking wedding cake 
Did she just get pregnant by some loser to get this ship going so she can some say she got with Raku


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 3, 2016)

OMG this is so funny. Reminds me of Bleach too 

inb4 Marika's kid shows up going after Raku's kid


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2016)

Fan service.. gotta make both sides happy.


----------



## Kyosuke (Oct 3, 2016)

Ugh Onodera's child looks so kind and sweet but she doesn't look appealing to me... 

Same with Raku's... He looks like a girl. The heck with his hair accessory!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2016)

Raku had a hair accessory as well...


----------



## Kyosuke (Oct 4, 2016)

I know that, it's just his son looks really feminine with that flower-looking hair accessory.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh, I agree. It just made it seem like you didn't realize Raku had one as well...

Whatever, no Tsugumi's kid...so don't give a darn about this one-shot, lol.


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2016)

I can't see the image


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Oh, I agree. It just made it seem like you didn't realize Raku had one as well...
> 
> Whatever, no Tsugumi's kid...so don't give a darn about this one-shot, lol.


She might still show up. I wouldn't be surprsied if all the kids meet up again and go after Raku's kid. With a trap guy in there too this time around


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2016)

And Traps are still infinitely better than Kosaki, lol...


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 5, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Cover of the final volume:


Komi really should've done a harem ending instead.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 5, 2016)

He did do those "dream" chapters, where each of the girls saw their future with Raku. About as close as that will ever get...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2016)

Finale Omake

Well that was utterly pointless. Guess this was just to appease the salty Kosaki, aka Doormat-chan, shippers? At least now this series is finally over. Whatever, I got my True End of Raku x Tsugumi translated...so I'm fine with all this. RIP NISEKOI!


----------



## Kyosuke (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't like Sasa's character.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2016)

They were both boring.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2016)

Well, it was still good because of the pictures at the end of the chapter. And well, it was just kind of sweet.

Though I hope Komi was just rambling about them returning and doesn't contemplate that for real.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2016)

Toki Doki - New One Shot by Komi


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well that was a fuckin roller coaster. Didn't expect Takagi's personality to be like that given the cover. Was a nice surprise. Fun chapter, despite the fact that her death was looming. It really did remind me a bit of the good times of Nisekoi. Though, once I saw glasses dude's serious face...pretty much knew something was up with Poppo-kun. To think they both had the same disease (and laughably inaccurate at that) was kinda surprising. Still, he had 15 minutes left to live...and he was at school, wtf?  Also, he didn't even kiss her in the end? Yeah...definitely felt like Nisekoi, lol. Pretty depressing ending, but at least they were able to live out their short lives how they wanted to, instead of slowing dredging through their life, but managing to extend it for a while.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2016)

Liked this one-shot, Komi can do nice stuff when he wants. He also has a couple other one shots that are entertaining enough.

Guess actual serialization is not his thing?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2016)

Given how that played out...uhhh...don't think that would be even remotely possible, lol.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 1, 2016)

Why did I read this T_T


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Given how that played out...uhhh...don't think that would be even remotely possible, lol.



I mean like he is just not meant to write any serialization at all. Evrything longe rthan ten chapters he writes will probably go downhill.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I haven't read it, but I know a lot of people liked Double Arts (until it was cancelled). I imagine he just dragged Nisekoi along for so damn long, and didn't shake things up, simply because he didn't want this series to get canned. Dunno, I'm hopeful that his next series will be good.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 2, 2016)

Didn't expect that twist to be honest. Sad, but still quite a good story.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 4, 2016)

And then there will be some kid who's mother is Tsugumi and no one knows who the father is...except her.


----------

